# Egg Share at Manchester Fertility - any experience



## charlie00134

I'm just starting the process of egg share with Manchester Fertility, I live about 50 miles away so they're sending a blood test in the post.
I've completed and submitted a reasonably detailed patient questionnaire which the doctor has received and thinks looks good, as I live so far away they're posting the AMH blood test equipment so my GP can take the blood and I can send it back. If the result is over 16 I can go in for tests and counselling  . Fingers crossed!

Anyone had any experiences with Manchester Fertility, good or bad so I know what I'm getting myself into?


----------



## Hmd1987

How spooky! I posted in the other thread that I was worried cos no one else seemed to be having treatment at MFS. I've had all my tests done, which came back fine so just waiting to be matched now.

I really like their new clinic, only 5 mins off the motorway


----------



## charlie00134

I've got a long way to travel so that's good news.I asked them about wait lists and they said they weren't bad. I haven't visited the Clinic yet but I've had my AMH pack through the post now which is good. Just wanna get going.


----------



## Carly82

Hi ladies,

I've just returned my medical questionnaire to MFS so just waiting to hear back. How long did they take to get back to you? 
I'm scared I won't be accepted!

Carly x


----------



## charlie00134

I submitted mine Monday and they rang Wednesday to arrange an AMH blood test. They were really fast.


----------



## Carly82

Wow Charlie that's really quick!! Good luck and let us know how you get on xx


----------



## charlie00134

I've got my AMH results today and they were 40.4 which is "optimal"


----------



## Carly82

That's brilliant! Have they given a time frame for when you'll have the tests ect? X


----------



## charlie00134

Not yet, I sort of bullied the results from them so the doctor hasn't looked at them yet. Once they do the egg share nurse should ring me to book the next set of appointments. I'm hoping it won't be weeks and weeks. I'm supposed to be booking a holiday still this year but I'm not so sure that's going to happen now. 
Not that I mind of course.


----------



## Pazzer79

Hi ladies I am currently in my 2ww on the egg share program at Mfs the staff are great all so nice there defo there for you every step of the way highly recommended


----------



## charlie00134

I got my appointments for my next visit today, it's for the 31st July. Because I'm travelling so far they're doing 4 appointments in 1 day for me. So I've got counselling, pelvic scan, semen analysis, consent signing and blood tests all in the 1 day. I think it's brilliant that they'll do that!
Pazzer79 hope you get your BFP


----------



## Carly82

Charlie, it's great you're getting your appointments so quick   They seem to be really taking into account the distance.

Hi pazzer79. Lots of luck. When are you testing. How long ago did you apply?


----------



## charlie00134

They seem really good. Have you heard anything yet?


----------



## Carly82

Not yet, I'm convinced I'll be refused. I've just posted on a thread asking other ladies if and why they were refused. I think it's just because I want it so bad and really can't afford £5k plus for a full cycle.

Hope I hear back soon x


----------



## Pazzer79

Hi ladies my test date is the 24th I'm so nervous as this is our second round with egg share I applied first in jan last year had my first round of IVF in November that failed was gutted the day I found out it failed my darling ex husband farther to my 2 children Announced his new wife was pregnant she is due the day I would have been so double blow that was went to c the consultant 20/12/12 he said we could do egg share programme again after a couple of periods but during the next few months Mfs moved so new premises so this slowed my next cycle stated it on 23/6 there so helpful an lovely especially Sam an the programme is a double bonus of cheaper IVF for us an helping out those less fortunate that haven't even got there own eggs xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Carly82 I was rejected by one clinic for having PCOS but MFS didn't mind, my questionnaire was approved and an AMH test was sent to me. 
Good luck.


----------



## Carly82

Pazzer79, good luck for the 24th. I'm currently on clomid and will be testing the 22nd so not too long to go!

Charlie, i had a phone call today, ive got to go in on wednesday for my AMH and an antral follicle scan. Cany believe how quick they got back to me


----------



## Hmd1987

I found out Monday that I've finally been matched. They are drawing up my treatment plan and once done they will call me in for appointment, can't wait to get started!


----------



## Carly82

HMD1987 Thats great. Keep us posted


----------



## charlie00134

Good news everyone


----------



## charlie00134

Pazzer79 did you get to see a screen or photo of your embryo? I've seen some people have pictures and I quite like that idea.


----------



## Pazzer79

Yeah they put them both on a big screen so u can c them b4 they put them back was amazing xxx


----------



## charlie00134

That's really exciting. Might ask if we're allowed a picture so if it works we have an amazing fist pictures lol.


----------



## charlie00134

Can anyone who's ahead of me in this process tell me when they ask for payments? Just don't want to be asked to pay and not be able to.


----------



## Hmd1987

I got told a week ago that I have been matched, they are now drawing up my treatment plan and we still haven't been asked to pay....thought it was a bit strange


----------



## Pazzer79

Payment is b4 treatment it has been with both my cycles xxx


----------



## charlie00134

That's good then I've got a few months left to save then.


----------



## Carly82

Hiya, I'm supposed to have my amh done tomorrow as af was due yesterday, typical no show!!! The one month I need af to arrive on time and it doesn't. I've done a test and its negative so no idea what's going on   xx


----------



## charlie00134

I was told AMH could be done any day of the cycle... Do you mean FSH which is done day 2-5?


----------



## Carly82

no sorry its the amh and the follicle count scan which has to be done on days 2-5 xx


----------



## charlie00134

No idea what days I had my AMH late cycle I think, they never did a follicle scan in the end. Odd that it'd be different.


----------



## Carly82

You'd think it would be the same for everyone wouldn't you


----------



## charlie00134

I was told the AMH was anytime, which it said online too and they never bothered with the scan. Maybe it's due to distance or something.


----------



## Carly82

Maybe. They told me I have to go in for the amh test and for the antral follicle scan which needs to be done between 2-5. I rang them this morning and they rearranged my appt for Friday morning


----------



## charlie00134

I've got another week until my next appointment, looking forward to it.


----------



## Carly82

Have you got far to travel?


----------



## charlie00134

67 miles each way. They weren't the closest clinic but chose based on price, website feel and by being put off by a different one.


----------



## Carly82

Had my amh blood test yesterday. Ended up arriving nearly an hour early as I wrote down the wrong time  
They were so lovely in there and saw me straight away anyway. The nurse said it usually takes about 10 days for the results and if I've not heard by a week Wednesday to give them a call. Hope the levels are good.


----------



## charlie00134

Did they do a scan as well? The lab must still be backed up as my results were much quicker than that, you never know though. Fingers crossed for good levels for you.


----------



## Carly82

Thanks Charlie, hope they do come back quicker! No they didn't do a scan. They just said to ring them when af starts. I'm wondering if I get good levels maybe they won't bother doing the scan. Is it your next appointment this week?


----------



## charlie00134

Yeah it's on Wednesday, a full day at it 
Be glad when it's here.


----------



## Carly82

It is exciting going to appointments isn't it lol. Although I do end up getting nervous just before lol. What will they be doing on Wednesday?


----------



## charlie00134

I'm definitely nervous too. They're doing counseling, a pelvic scan, semen analysis, consent signing and screening blood tests.


----------



## lulabelle2013

Hi ladies do you mind if I join you?

I'm currently going through mfs had my amh (for the second time - dont ask) and results should be back on Wednesday fingers crossed although I did chase today no response.

Does anyone know say I am accepted on basis of amh how quickly do they book you for the rest of the tests and does it need to be at a certain point in your cycle xx


----------



## charlie00134

For me the results were back Tuesday and they rang Wednesday. They then booked me in 2 weeks later.
As I'm so far away I'm having 4 appointments in one day so if I couldn't have done that day the next appointment would have been a few more weeks down the line. If you're closer they may spread the appointments out. As for time in cycle, no they haven't asked about my CD so I'm guessing it makes no difference.


----------



## Hmd1987

Morning girls.

I've had all the tests done etc, now just waiting for AF to arrive. When it does i need to call up and let them know, and then we can get going


----------



## charlie00134

How long did everyone's chromosome tests etc take to come back?


----------



## lulabelle2013

Yay got my amh level back over 60 which they said is great so that good they are calling me back to arrange an appointment for the remainder of the tests that's when the next stress will come waiting for all the results.

For those that are ahead how long did all the other tests take to come back

Xx


----------



## Hmd1987

I had the rest of the blood tests, ultrasound, counseling and appointment with the doc all done on the same day. Bloods took about 4 weeks to come back


----------



## charlie00134

I was hoping 4 weeks was gunna be a top end estimate.


----------



## Hmd1987

The lab forgot to test my blood for hep c? So I had to go back and get it done again which delayed it all for like 2 weeks


----------



## charlie00134

Fingers crossed it won't take as long then. I've got the full day of counseling and scans etc tomorrow and then I'm guessing I'll have radio silence for 4 weeks. Going to draaaag


----------



## lulabelle2013

good news i am booked in for all the rest of the appointments on one day like you charlie bad news is they are now too busy due to holidays etc to book me in until end of August so i have 4 weeks to wait, i did ask if i do the tests separately will it be quicker but apparently not so i just need to wait.

i have been reading up again about my AMH result and although i have asked them to clarify and they said its a good result anything over 16 is good i was concerned i was soo high but they said its fine - does anyone know any different? i know you shouldnt always think negative and its great news that i have passed AMH but i am still concerned why so high

xx


----------



## charlie00134

It's often high if you have PCOS. They'll just adjust your medications to suite I think.


----------



## charlie00134

Had all my appointments today. All went well except one Sat nav mishap. Now the wait for results.


----------



## lulabelle2013

Hi Charlie, is that your first time at the clinic - it's very calming I find.

Did they perform all the tests today? Interested to know what they do & what to expect.

Did they give any results or indication today e.g after scan do they tell you anything?

And idea when you may get results - sorry for all the questions 

Xx


----------



## charlie00134

Yeah they did counselling which was alright really, mainly about the implications, then they did a pelvic scan of my ovaries which they told me right away was normal other than the pco. Then hubby gave a sample and we went off to the cinema. Came back later to sign all the consents and give blood samples. We were told hubby's sample was fine at the same time. Can't fault the clinic. The doctor seemed to pause a lot but I don't think it helped it was all running late by that time.


----------



## Carly82

Glad everything went well today. I'm still waiting for my amh results, probably will be another week or so yet. Really want to get on with things!


----------



## lulabelle2013

That's good that you got scan results there and then, I'm worried about that part although I've never been diagnosed pcos I ha e a feeing I have it. I have the symptoms - irregular periods, heavy periods, acne and now this high amh level. But I have had loads of scans, bloods, hsg & laparoscopy and never been told I had it. Charlie as you have pcos is that seen on your scan & have they said if it will effect ivf?

Did they give you oh semen analysis straight away? One less thing to worry about.

Carly hanging in there it won't be long until you get results


----------



## charlie00134

The scan shows PCOS but your lap etc should have said that, have you asked? 
They gave us the SA results at the later appointment.
Having PCOS only increases the chance of hyperstim.


----------



## lulabelle2013

No they have never even mentioned pcos to me but the more I read I am convinced especially as my amh was over 60 another indication on one hand it's good as its high but then I've read if you have pcos then your egg quality not as good - have they mentioned any issues with you or how do they control ohss?

That's good then I'm actually really looking forward to the appointment day - not so much the wait for results as I'm very impatient 

Xx


----------



## charlie00134

They just said I would be monitored. They don't seem even a little bit worried about PCOS


----------



## Hmd1987

I'm kind of the same...really high AMH but my cycle is perfectly regular. I do have bad skin though and on the ultrasound they could see one of my ovaries had 12 follicles in, which I think is alot? Either way they weren't concerned in the slightest 

They have put me on short protocol though which maybe something to do with it


----------



## lulabelle2013

Thanks to both of you maybe I do have pcos ill see what they see on the scans 

Excuse my lack of knowledge but what does short protocol mean?
X


----------



## Hmd1987

It means I don't have to down reg? So I have a period as normal, then 19 days later take tablets for a week, then another period and I start on the stimulation injections.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm getting put on norethisterone at some point then stimming from what he said, not sure if that'll be short or long though.


----------



## Carly82

Hi Ladies,

Got my AMH result to day. 39.9 which they said was really good  
waiting on a phone call this afternoon to let me know when my next appointment is xx


----------



## lulabelle2013

hi carly thats great news we should both be at the next stage similar times.

my appointment is 28th august for all the remaining tests which seems ages away but i am sure it will soon come round.

for those that are a step ahead have they said how long until you are matched? you cross one hurdle then have another in this process x


----------



## charlie00134

I won't start matching until late August as I'm waiting for blood test results.


----------



## Carly82

Lulabelle do you have far to travel to mfs? Will you be having all your next lot of tests done and counelling on the same day? X


----------



## lulabelle2013

hi carly, we live about an hour away (traffic depending) i am booked in for the end of august for all my tests doing on the same day.

did they get back to you with an appointment? do you live far? x


----------



## Carly82

No they didnt ring back and i dont like to bother them lol. If i dont hear tomorrow i'll ring them wednesday. Im really luck to only live about 15 mins away. I wonder if i'll have several appointments then rather than all in one day.


----------



## charlie00134

Carly: hopefully they'll spread your appointments out to fit you into gaps. 
I'm 4 day's into my 4 week wait for results and it's not going so badly. Booked a trip to London in October so that's something to look forward too.
When's everyone's next appointment?


----------



## Hmd1987

i've got my next appointment tomorrow....to go through treatment plan and explain all the meds, have the injection training etc. Got the meds delivered today and even though i'm on short protocol, there is a heck of alot in the bag


----------



## charlie00134

Hmd: wow that's exciting! Hope injection training etc goes well!


----------



## Carly82

Ive still not heard back   i did ring today and again they said she would ring me back and theyve not. Im just too eager lol. Plus im going away for a week at the begining if sept so need to know if i'll need to work around it x


----------



## lulabelle2013

Hmd how exciting - excuse my ignorance but does that mean your now matched and treatment starting? 

Carly keep calling them from my experience so far they not the best at getting back to you and as Charlie suggested I'd try and fit in for appointments when you can as you only live 15mins away, as the soonest they could see me was end of aug! 

X


----------



## charlie00134

I never had any problem with them calling me. When I got my AMH results they had to show them to a doctor and then rang me the next afternoon. 
Hopefully they'll ring you soon.


----------



## Carly82

I think its me being far too impatient lol. Im sure i'll hear something by the end of the week


----------



## Hmd1987

Hey lulabelle yes it does mean I've been matched and now starting on treatment. Think it was about 3 weeks wait to be matched once all my test results came back clear


----------



## charlie00134

I'm writing my "pen picture" and letter of goodwill tonight and I'm terrified about it. It scares me that a person will or won't pick me based on it.


----------



## Carly82

Charlie the thought of the pen picture scares me too. Will really have to have a good think about what o put in it!

I got a call today and my next appt is for 28th August which I think is the same as you lulabelle!! They said I would have a scan, counselling session, hubby will do a sample and then as I'm away the week after I'll then go back to see dr Lieberman on 5th sept to sign the consent forms and do the screening test ect.
I asked if I need to pay anything now and they said as we are giving away our eggs they don't ask for any money until the start of the treatment.

Eeeeeeeeek this is so exciting xx


----------



## lulabelle2013

Hi Carly yes I'm there that day too.

Had my confirmation letter today and we have a busy day with them starting at 10am what time are you there - might see you there. I'm really excited but then god knows how bad I'll be waiting for 4 weeks for results. Also on my letter they said I need to bring copy of my most recent smear results I didn't keep the results called gp and they said they don't have a copy - what did you lovely ladies do? 

I've never even thought yet about pen letter when do you have to do this and is it what the recipient picks you on what you put in it? Have the clinic gave you any advice as what to put?

X


----------



## Carly82

I've got o be there at 10.30 so we should definitely see each other. Maybe we could have a coffee lol. 

I rang my gp and got a copy of my latest smear results, don't see why yours wouldn't. Ring again and see if you can speak to someone else. 

The nurse at the clinic said to put as much detail as possible, like what you're good at, what your scared of. Things you like and things you hate. She said the more info the better as the recipient will choose based on the info we give xx


----------



## charlie00134

I've been told in some places the recipients don't see the letters and others they do. Hmmm.
Think I'm just going to write why I'm doing it and a brief of who I am, I asked my friends which has helped. I'm half tempted not to do it but I know I'd regret it.


----------



## Carly82

Charlie, how did you get on with your letters?


----------



## Carly82

Me and hubby were tryibg to figure out today when treatment might start if everything comes back ok. This is what we think lol

28 aug - appt for scan, councelling, semen analysis
11th sept-appt to meet the dr, discuss test results, fill out consent forms. Have screening tests done
1st week of october - if screening results ok wait to be matched
1st week november -hopefully have a match
Once cycle with recipient is in sync im guessing it may be around end of november to start treatment.

What do you ladies think. Just wanted to write that down lol. If im right with dates ect....looks like it could either be a great christmas or not such a good one xx


----------



## charlie00134

Still haven't go my pen picture done, I need a nice quiet time to sit down and this week hasn't provided anything. 
Im expecting something by December time, which will be a double edged sword because I'll have a similar due date to my MC. I'll just go with whatever they say anyway.


----------



## lulabelle2013

carly - you have slightly worried and excited me at the same time with your post. I guess i havent really thought to much about timescales as dont want to get my hopes up with things, but i guess you are right, if i have all my tests done end of this month should in theory have results mid sept we go away end of october so i wasnt thinking anything would happen prior to this but maybe it will........??

i did read a post about MFS saying that they tell some clients it takes up to 6 months to match, some of the other ladies maybe able to give an insight as to what waiting times are like for matching as i have so far not asked MFS.

Charlie - take your time and do it when you are ready although i am not at that stage i can imagine its quite daunting but you will feel better once its done, do they need this prior to them starting to look for a match for you?

xx


----------



## charlie00134

Yeah they'll use it during matching so I plan to do it this week just in case results come back early. The wait isn't going so bad so far but it's only been 12 days so not even halfway.


----------



## lulabelle2013

Charlie have they said if exactly 4 weeks or is it longer? X


----------



## charlie00134

They've just said about 4 week's. When I went on the labs website it takes 5-15 days, add time for the clinic to get them and look at them I'm expecting it to take at least 4 week's and hoping it's less.


----------



## lulabelle2013

hi ladies, how are you all getting on?

its a week on wednesday until my appointments (well actually 2 weeks yesterday but the first sounds sooner)

i am starting to get a little apprehensive and ask all the questions i am sure you all did like what if we are not accepted, what if there a problem, what if it doesnt work ahh

a question i have not asked and was wondering (albeit getting ahead of myself) what if it doesnt work for us but does for the reciepent (or even if it doesnt) does any one know if MFS let you do another egg share cycle? or it it one try and your out sort of thing. 

also have any of you frozen or going to freeze any embryo? i am thinking we maybe should but i dont know cost or success rate etc i am just thinking if it doesnt work then i need a back up plan to keep me sane!!

x


----------



## Carly82

Hi Lulabelle,

A week on wednesday actually does sound better   I've got to go in This coming monday aswell as AF started today so im going in for an antril follicle scan, then back again same day as you.

I asked about the frozen embryos and they said it would cost £500 extra to store them for 3 years i think. But then ive no idea how much ivf would cost using your own frozen embryos.

Im sure you can egg share 2 or 3 times but could be wrong xx


----------



## lulabelle2013

Hi Carly 


I've not been asked to go for a scan they just said they would do everything on the sans day although strangly my af also started today which I am for once pleased about as my last few cycles have been so long 39 days following laparoscopy but this month a normal 30 day woo woo!!

So do you have the rest of your appointment the same day as me or do you need to go again after then? Strange how yours are staggered 

X


----------



## charlie00134

I think you can share again.
Im not freezing because it costs more or close to the same as a fresh cycle. My AMH was good so I'm not worried about egg reserves reducing.
I'm halfway through my 4ww now. I submitted my pen profile and letter of goodwill today, I actually ended up ringing them to ask if the child would have access to the pen profile too and they said the parents get both so I didn't have to repeat it all which was good.


----------



## lulabelle2013

no well i dont have issue with egg reserves either ha ha got too many by the looks of it!! i didnt realise it was the same price i was thinking it was cheaper and also that its less stress for my body to go through but if you think MFS will let you do a few cycles then maybe i wont need to look into this.

do you feel better now you have filled all that in? does the child get it? out of interest? a lot of pressure to think what to put on it if thats the case, i have been thinking about this and if i was using a donor (for egg or sperm) i really dont think i would tell my child but everyone different perhaps and i am already prepared for that they may.

half way through it will fly, you will hopefully get your results before i even have all my tests then i have the dreaded wait - luckily september is a busy month and i have already prepared myself to wait 6 weeks although hoping its more 4!! 

if you are accepted (which i am sure you will be!!) any idea how long matching takes? sorry for all the questions xx


----------



## charlie00134

The childs parents get both and are encouraged to show the child. You'll learn in your counselling but MFS encourage recipients to tell their children so they're not keeping this massive thing from them. 
Once I started it just sort of flowed, I'd post it here but if a recipient saw it'd stop us being able to be matched.
I think I want the kid to know though, I'd be worried my child and their child could end up in a relationship otherwise.
No idea how long matching will take, guess it depends who comes through the door in the end. X x


----------



## Carly82

Lulabelle, they mentioned the scan when I went for my amh test, asked me to call when af starts as the follicle scan is done from CD2-5 so I'm havin that done on Monday. Then on the 28th I'm having an ultra sound scan, counselling and hubby is having his SA done. They wanted me to go back the week after on the 5th to see dr Lieberman but we're on holiday so going back on sept 11th.

Hi Charlie, how's you?

X


----------



## charlie00134

I'm not too bad, my tests should be back by a week on Thursday but I'm not holding my breath that they will be with holidays etc. I've got nothing to do but wait though so it's not so bad. 
How's everyone else?


----------



## lulabelle2013

charlie - not long to go at all plus its bank holiday so try keeping yourself busy.

next week for the tests for me, cannot wait as at least that way i feel like i am doing somthing although in a bit of a difficult position at the moment that you ladies may be able to offer some much needed advice.

we saw our nhs consultant last week (still under his care as i had a laparoscopy and they wish to monitor me) he mentioned that when they operated i had a enlarged ovary on one side, and looking back over my tests results they think i may have slight pcos so strongly recommended clomid (which he prescribed me there and then) 

my worry is do i try think after my bloods whilst i am waiting for results and then to be matched? or will this effect IVF, i mean does clomid need to be out of your system before you can start?

I am really stuck with what to do, we had our minds set that next step for us was the test next week and now with him saying we need to try clomid its making us think, i dont want to delay egg share and that is still something i want to go down now (dont really hold any hope on clomid from what i have read) but do i try whilst waiting? any thoughts?

xx


----------



## Carly82

Hi Lulabelle, did you get my PM?
I'm also on clomid and when i started the egg share process i asked them if i should stop taking it and they sais no it would be fine. Id give them a quick call but am sure it wont be a problem.

I went in for my scan this morning. It did show up that i had pco but she said it wont stop the egg share, they will just put me on a lower dose of meds. Apart from that ive got lots of healthy follicles already and im only on cd5.

I asked why i had to come for the scan when others dont seem to have and she said ideally the scan is done between day 2-5 but its not a problem if not so i now wont need another next week  . Next week it'll just be the councelling session and hubbys SA test.


----------



## lulabelle2013

hi carly - no i didnt get it i wasnt sure if you got mine either ha ha god knows whats happened there.

oh i wish i had maybe took it this month now, too late now as i am on CD6 i just didnt want it to effect the bloods for the clinic but if they have told you not then might be worth trying it - how do you find it? i have always been reluctant as to be honest didnt think it would work but i have also never been diagnosed with PCOS so maybe it might be what i need

great news on the scan (well not on the PCO) but it sounds like from reading this forum that PCOS doesnt effect the egg share infact hopefully we will have no problems getting eggs its just to what quality 

at least its only another week away for us to do the test then got to keep busy for 4 weeks so we dont fret ahhh!! i am already stressing xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I conceived on Clomid and the only reason I'm not on it now is the NHS wouldn't give anymore. I'd give it a go. I found the side effects rough but I bet it's cake compared to IVF


----------



## Carly82

im on my 4 round and havent found the side effects too bad.

God knows what happened with the pm, i bet you thought i was so ignorant lol x


----------



## lulabelle2013

No Carly I did t think you were being ignorant I know how helpful you always are so I assumed it didn't send.

Charlie thanks for sharing you were successful with it I cannot believe nhs wouldn't give you anymore, can you not buy it? I know you can't sell drugs but its strange different nhs thoughts on this my consultant has wrote this prescription twice now and this is the first one we have got.

I think I might start it tonight I'm on cd6 (well is it counted at cd5 if af arrives after 12pm?)

Consultant said to really take cd2 but figure I have nothing to lose unless you lovely ladies suggest different xx


----------



## Carly82

i would wait till your next cycle hun. Your follicles may already be a decent size and if you start to take it now it could cause some harm. I've heard of pople taking them cd 3-7 but not this late on x


----------



## charlie00134

I wouldn't take it later, the prescribe days based on your need.

I'm waiting on an email back about days left now as my work have changed their special leave policy and now I'm only allowed 5 days special leave instead of 10 days. Got to work out what I'm going to do.


----------



## Carly82

Can you take unpaid Charlie? That's what im having to do. I've already used up all my annual leave and my company doesn't have any kind of special leave.


----------



## charlie00134

I work in a massive company and im salaried so its really difficult for them to key unpaid leave. I guess they cant say no but ill have to wait and see


----------



## lulabelle2013

charlie - do you work know whats going on? ive not thought that far yet i think i will prob have to take as unpaid leave or if i dont start treatment until next year ill take as holiday.

well update at my end, spoke to my consultant he said fine to take clomid tonight said that i am actually cd5 as my af came at 8pm last wed so they count day 1 as thursday (never heard of that before) but going to take his advice.

so i am all set to take tonight ahh let the emotional rollercoaster begin - any advice from you lovely ladies who have been on it?

charlie do you mind me asking what cycle it worked for you? x


----------



## charlie00134

Work know exactly what's going on. If I need it I don't think they can say no to unpaid leave without a really good reason so I'm hoping I'm right on that. If it goes on to next year I'll definitely take holiday. 
It made me ov cycle 3 and 5, conceived cycle 5. Cycle 1 I was on 50mg, cycle 2 100mg, cycle 3, 4 and 5 100mg and 1500mg of Metformin too.


----------



## lulabelle2013

I've not told work anything yet until I know it's a route we are going down and then I can see whether I have holiday etc. any one know how long your likely to need off?

Well I took first tablet only 50mg didn't feel any side effects but I'm sure it's early days so expecting them to come soon 

Ill keep you girls posted but as I said not holding out much hope I think there a male factor involved but I will know more next week at mfs do they give the male results when your there?

X


----------



## Carly82

Hi Lulabelle,

I've no idea how much time off will be involved but i dont think it'll be much. I would probably guess at a full day for ec & another for et but all others it'll just be the odd hour here and there. Saying that, im only 15 mins away from MFS so it could be different for you guys.

Are you seeing dr leiberman next week? We're not seeing him next week, just the Councillor and hubby is having his test done so i dont think we will have results the same day x


----------



## lulabelle2013

hi carly,

yes true its much easier for you living so close really anytime i have to go there will be a full day out of the office so may add up oh well. i kinda have in my head that its not going to be until next year (although rightfully you did say we could be before xmas - if lucky) but i will cross that bridge when i get to it - take as unpaid if needs be.

i dont think i am seeing lieberman we are seeing another consultant cant remember the name, although slightly worried as most see leiberman ha ha so god knows why we have someone different? maybe the other ladies can say who their consultant is.......

well i took my clomid last night, dont feel no different no side effects so far eeekk im sure they will come.

how are you getting on? im sure we are at a similar stage x


----------



## charlie00134

The Clomid side effect I had worst was hot flushes and that was mainly after taking them.
I saw Dr Lieberman (Jr).
Their website says IVF takes 8 visits not including screening and consultation so I'm expecting about 10 total.


----------



## Carly82

ooooh im having full on hot flushes as we speak!! It is by far my worst side effect lol.

im on cd6 today so will be taking my last pills when i get in from work, im on 100mgs per day.

If we all end up egg sharing at the same time you should both come and move in with me to save on travelling


----------



## charlie00134

Can I bring ALLLLL my pets?


----------



## Carly82

Of course  . They can play with my 2 boxer dogs and my 2 ducks


----------



## charlie00134

Not sure how they'd got on with
4.5ft albino corn snake
Yemen Chameleon
Degu
Gerbil
Rankins Dragon
3 Turtles
Fish
Cat and
Rabbit


----------



## Carly82

Wow!!


----------



## Hmd1987

Been a busy week for me and dw...invoice paid, sperm donor chosen and on 4th day of taking tablets. Stop them Monday then when I come on I need to call up and get the ok to start injections


----------



## lulabelle2013

hi hmd i have been wondering how you have been getting on there are a few that were underway with egg share when i first enquiried.

how exciting......at what point did you pay? before meds? also do you mind me asking how much sperm donation was - i am not sure that i will need it but just want to be prepared incase.

also ladies who are ahead, i have all my appointments on one day next week will they telll me sperm results and scan results or do we have to wait for them? is there anything else they are likely to advise me of at that stage e.g short/long protocol or do they not go into all that until your bloods are back

sorry for all the questions but i am getting anxious/excited now as my appointment is a week today ekkk xx


----------



## Hmd1987

I received my meds a couple of weeks ago and we only received the invoice on Saturday, so I paid on Monday.

Sperm I think was £750? There or there abouts, got the invoice at home so I can double check

I'm happy to answer any questions from anyone, on this thread it seems I'm a little further ahead than everyone else


----------



## charlie00134

They told us the SA was fine and the scan at the consultation which was our last appointment of the day. No word on long or short though.

I'm at 3 weeks for blood tests now and I've heard nothing, complete radio silence, not even confirmation that they got my pen profile, humph


----------



## Carly82

Hi Hmd,

Thanks for offering lol....im sure we'll bombard you with questions lol. How long did your screening tests take? I see Charlie is at 3 weeks now, is it usually about 4?


----------



## Hmd1987

It was almost bang on 4 weeks, I had them done about 10 days before I went on holiday (away 2 weeks), and about a week after I got home I got the resulrs


----------



## charlie00134

Did they ring you with the results or did you ring them? What did they do next? X


----------



## Hmd1987

One of the nurses emailed me with the results, in my case they didn't test for hep c (lab forgot), so I had to go back in for another blood test then wait a week for the results. Once they came back clear my notes got passed for matching, which took just short of 3 weeks


----------



## charlie00134

So they didn't have you back in or put you on bc? That at least saves me a trio to Manchester.


----------



## Hmd1987

What's bc?

I was put on short protocol, think cos I'm high risk of ohss so I only started taking tablets to restart my cycle last Sunday. Supposed to come on 3 to 5 days after I stop taking them, and that's when I start the injectiond


----------



## lulabelle2013

hmd - i think bc is birth control (not sure though). can you tell me what they have made you do take? i think i will be the same as you in terms of risk of OHSS as my AMH was 68 (wow!!) i have never been through ivf so dont know what to expect (and trying not to read to much incase it puts me off)

charlie - not long to go now, once you get this weekend out of the way (and its bank holiday) you will only have a few more days, are you going to ring them or just wait? i am so impatient i know i will end up ringing ahh!!

carly - not long for us now (less than a week) what time are you there again? xx


----------



## Carly82

Lulabelle, im there at 10.30  I'll probably be in the waiting room while hubby does his test then we have councelling at 11am. I think i'll also be on a lower dose due to pco x


----------



## Hmd1987

Remember though we could all end up on different med schedules and protocols etc

I'm just on tablets for 8 days to stop and start my cycle...once I come on I then do injections to stop ovulation. Blood tests done regularly then once a particular hormone (can't remember exact details) gets to a certain level I start a second injection to stimulate ovaries. Once I'm on that one they will so regular scans...when they feel I'm almost ready I will have the trigger shot 35 hours before EC. Got some antibiotic tablets to take between EC and et. After ET I have to use some pessaries


----------



## lulabelle2013

hmd - OMG i have not read too much do do with IVF (as i said didnt want to be put off, rather just deal with it as it comes) but that sounds so complicated - have they told you exactly what to do, times, days etc? how often so far have you had to go back into clinic? are the bloods carried out at GP or clinic? 

I am now stressing that if i was matched this year as to how long i would need off work i thought a week would be enough but listening to all you need to do i dont think thats the case.

very exciting for you im sure but daunting for me ha ha  xx


----------



## Hmd1987

I took a day off for the injection training/explanation of treatment plan but it wasn't necessary as it was only an hour.

I expect maybe 3 blood tests which cos they open at 7, I can do before work. The it is perhaps just a couple of other appointments for scans which I will have to make the time up. I've booked a week off for the EC and ET, just cos I know I will get myself wound up


----------



## lulabelle2013

good point about 7am start we live around an hour away but we could get there for then and be back at work for 10am so thats not too bad. is it the same for scans can you go at that time - sorry for all the questions im just panicing now that if i am accepted then cant manage my work around it. i would like to take a week off for ec etc just as i will stress 

how exciting for you it really wont be long xx


----------



## Carly82

lulabelle,

Why dont you ask them if they can match you in the new year if your tests come back fine. Might save all the stress about work. I'm sure its something they could do x


----------



## lulabelle2013

i might do that good idea

ill see i may be getting way ahead of myself and its probably because i hate not fully understanding everything but i am sure if i get accepted this will all become clearer x


----------



## Carly82

i'm sure it will hun, You'll be fine once everything's explained. We're right at the start so there's a lot to learn. I'm just taking it one step at a time and keeping my fingers crossed that i'm accepted


----------



## charlie00134

Had a chat with my manager and she is completely unsure of policy so shes gunna ask another manager then HR. I'm off for 4 days after today and have a full day tomorrow so hopefully time will pass quicker. Think I'll ring Thursday if I haven't heard cos I still haven't had a reply from Monday's email


----------



## charlie00134

It's this week! Blood tests for me and I think appointments for some of you. Yey


----------



## Carly82

Yaay not long to wait now x


----------



## charlie00134

Still long enough though lol


----------



## Carly82

I know, feel like I've been waiting for this appointment forever! I'm not even having my bloods done for another two weeks either as I'm away next week


----------



## charlie00134

I hope being away will at least make tthings speed up a bit. I'm back at work tomorrow which should whittle away the rest of the week.


----------



## Carly82

Did you have your bloods done the same day as you had your councelling and did they tell your hubby on the same day about his results?


----------



## lulabelle2013

hey ladies

hopefully we are all one step closer this week, feels like i have been waiting ages to even get this far and undoubtedly the worst past is to come where i need to wait for the results  

charlie lucky you getting them this week - fingers crossed then i am sure things will move super quick, cant wait to hear all about, hopefully thats what will keep me sane over the next few weeks.

well ladies this has been my first month of clomid, feel no different, no side effects, im not under any scans like some people but by coincedence my scan with MFS on wednesday is 10 days after i first took tablet 1 of clomid, will they be able to see anything of interest on the scan on wednesday? x


----------



## charlie00134

I had counselling at 10 am, scan at 11 am, SA at 11:15 am then consultation at 5 pm. They gave me the scan results of normal straight away and they said the SA were fine at the consultation, we weren't given exact numbers though.


----------



## Carly82

Lulabelle they'll just be able to see how many follicles you have and how big they are.

Charlie that's good they can tell you there and then. Wish I was seeing the doc on Wednesday instead of having to wait


----------



## charlie00134

I'm learning that infertility is all about waiting.


----------



## lulabelle2013

very true charlie!! and bloody emotional rollercoaster that it is!! god knows what i will be like further along the process.

carly - thanks i thought that would be the case but i wondered if the clomid would effect what they see. I wondered if you could tell from a scan if i ovulated or was due to or not - thats just wishful thinking although this cycle has been pointless on clomid i think because i am due to ov around now but we  have not been able to do anything since the weekend as OH having semen analysis tomorrow ahh!!! at least ive had no nasty side effects so its just a waste of a month of pills 

I have all my tests and appointments tomorrow, although got the times wrong so I might miss you carly, we are there first thing and then not back to see the doctor until 4pm so i will prob miss you as we have a long gap (to go shopping ha ha)- I am hoping an afternoon of shopping at trafford centre keeps me busy - ekk its tomorrow 

x


----------



## charlie00134

Oooh good luck tomorrow you two! 
I should find out more about my special leave tomorrow then results Thursday I hope. Doctors tThursday too for a sususpected ear infection.


----------



## Carly82

Thanks charlie. The nerves are kicking in again lol

Lulabelle they can see if youve ovulated or are just about to from the size of your follies. I had my scan done on cd5 and she could see where i ovulated from. 
Good luck tomorrow and enjoy the shopping. I live right near the trafford centre


----------



## charlie00134

I was nervous but it turns out I had no need to be, except my ABS packing in while I was there lol


----------



## Carly82

Hiya

Had the counselling this morning. wasn't half as bad as i'd imagined. Hubby had his SA but we forgot to ask for his results before we left so im waiting on a phone call back.

How did you get on Lulabelle?

Charlie, did you ring about your results?


----------



## Carly82

Just an update....

Just rang MFS as they are rubbish at getting back to you and they said his results will take a week to come back   

Thought that was strange as some of you guys were told on the day....oh well never mind


----------



## lulabelle2013

Hi ladies, well after an exhausting day at mfs its one step forward & two back.

Great news is I have lots of follicles and a dominant one currently at 22mm which could be due to the clomid she thinks I'm either ovulating today or tomorrow - great when dh had to sample today. So we may be too late this cycle!

Counselling was fine and then the consultant appointment good news is I am an ideal candidate for ivf with. High chance of success bad news is I may produce too many eggs and ohss for egg share so the doctor is going to consult with his team to see what they all think, he hopes it will still be ok but needs to check before giving green light & he confirmed Charlie they only do egg share tests, meetings etc on a Wednesday so it will be next Wednesday they will call to let me know if its green light they will send for the bloods straight away. 

Carly they gave us semen results but I had to push for them & he said good 35 million with 65% something can't remember what the only thing he said it would be a few days before detail analysis as sperm has to go under the microscope. 

So I'm kinda a step forward, had pcos confirmed, semen all ok but due to high Amh & pcos they need to consult ahh!! So close but so far!!

Also he told me Charlie at the moment bloods are taking 6 weeks to come back so that might be why yours not back yet but he did tell me if I get the green light it's very likely treatment will be before Xmas so that's exciting

Sorry for long post just writing while all fresh in my mind

How are you ladies x


----------



## charlie00134

I rang and they told me everything was back but the chromosome and they'd chase that. I'm on the verge of stopping the whole thing until next year because Work won't give me an answer about.leave until I can give them an exact number and dates of appointments which I cant do because we don't get that option. Then all they do is tell me not to worry. It's driven me to tears now and I don't think I can cope with it. Gunna sleep on it.


----------



## lulabelle2013

Oh Charlie you've come so far just hang on in there get some sleep & try and keep your self busy to not think about it, I know easier said than done the waiting & unknown is the worst bit but from what the consultant told me today once you get the green light it really moves quickly - we mentioned we have holiday booked end of oct and he even said treatment may have started by then so try stay positive.

I actually thought I'd be more upset than I am that it wasn't a def yes. I might feel different tomorrow about that but I feel at this stage I've done all I can & at least husband sample was ok as I was slightly worried about that & if egg share not meant to be then well save and hopefully do ivf but I'm not losing hope whilst there still options.

Xx


----------



## charlie00134

I'm not so bothered about the delay in results I just can't cope with all this hassle around leave. If I'd have known we'd end up on this path I'd have saved holidays up.


----------



## Carly82

Oh Charlie, sorry you've been feeling crap because of work. That's really unfair of them! Personal question but can you afford unpaid leave? That's the way I'm doing it. My manager has said if I'm only at an appointment for a couple of hours then I'll get paid but when I have ec & et and will need the whole day then it'll be unpaid. Is this something you could do?

Lulabelle, I'm sure everything will turn out ok. I'll be in the same position as you I'm sure as I also have pco but hopefully it just means we'll just have to have a lower dose of meds.
What time were you in there. I was sat in the waiting room looking round and wondering if you were there lol.

I'll see the dr in 2 weeks so will be told about hubby's test then I suppose


----------



## lulabelle2013

carly, we were in and out first in at 10am then back 12pm and then at 4pm it was very busy but i dont think i saw you. I hope we are ok the consultant was reluctant to say and my amh is much higher than yours at 67 which is his worry, he did say if i was accepted i would be put on short protocol and he explained it very well we were with him for nearly 2 hours but just a waiting game again to see if we can go ahead, but at least everything else is done and ready to go they gave me pen picture stuff etc to take with us and we signed all the consent forms.

when are you back with the doctor? i would call the clinic for husbands results maybe friday, at least its a weight off your mind, has you dh been tested before? 

charlie, same as what carly said can you/will they allow you to take it as unpaid? but try not to let that get you down you may just be having a bad day try getting a bath switch off and an early night - bloody infertility it takes its tool!!! but i am sure it will all be worth it in the end x


----------



## Carly82

We got there about 10.15 and left just after 12 so we probably just missed each other lol. So did you not have your blood tests done?
Im back there with the doctor on sept 11th so 2 weeks today. Hopefully if everythings ok that will be for bloods and to sign the consent forms.

Charlie how are you feeling today?


----------



## charlie00134

After some time to think I'm not going to halt it. I have 3 days holiday left and I can cancel 5 days if I have to so I'll do that. The very worst work can do is give me a disciplinary and I'm not sure they would.
I could afford unpaid leave but they don't want to give it as its a big hassle for them.


----------



## lulabelle2013

charlie i am sure you will find there is nothing that they can do from a legal prepective i know that its at companies discresion with IVF but they couldnt discipline you if you offered to take as unpaid it wouldnt be worth the fall out that could happen and bad press if you took further. so dont stress i am sure one way or another it will work out.

ladies sorry that its not about MFS but i know some of you have been on clomid and hoped you may help, i am not cd14 and yesterday at mfs they said follicle was 22mm and i had either ovulated or was about to, i have had no pains, but i have just gone to the toilet and there is a slight brown discharge (sorry tmi) is this normal or should i be worried i have never had before!

back to mfs no carly i was meant to have bloods but as i have PCO they couldnt give me a def yes yesterday so it needs to go to panel but i have filled out all my consent forms and done everything else in the hope that its a yes from them xx


----------



## Carly82

Hi lulabelle, yes don't worry, that can be a completely normal sign of ovulation. Have you been using the OPK's? I swear by them.

When are they going to let you know? Have they said when you'll go back and have bloods done?


----------



## charlie00134

Yeah, they can say no to special leave but they're a big company with enough bad press as it is so I doubt they'd do much to me. I just don't want to mess around with things like action plans. 
I'll see, until my tests are back and I'm matched I won't even know if it'll be 2013 for certain


----------



## lulabelle2013

Thanks Carly fingers crossed that's what it is, I use cbfm but typically ran out of sticks two days ago the last stick said high so I'm sure peak is around now so we have been dtd as much as possible - I don't hold out hope for clomid as I've had no pains but well see.

Mfs are having a meeting next wed all being well they will call me and I can go for bloods on the Thursday so another few days of waiting......hate the friggen waiting!!

Charlie your treatment will def be this year consultant told me the other day that we would have treatment before Xmas and I'm quiet a bit behind you xx


----------



## charlie00134

Work really womy like me lol. I've had to go home sick when we only have 6 people in, so now theres only 5. Nothing I can do about being ill though.


----------



## charlie00134

Okay so I don't mean to throw a spanner in the works on how good the guys at MFS are but I'm feeling a little bit unsure.
I just rang the lab who process the blood tests and they said yes the results have been processed and actually they were completed on the 21st. I don't know what to think, are they lying to delay me or did they just not see it. 
I'll ring tomorrow and if they say it's not back I'm going to tell them I know otherwise because this happened with my AMH too.


----------



## lulabelle2013

Hi Charlie 

I was thinking about you today, the same happened with my Amh I went all the way to Manchester then 2 weeks later they said there was a problem with the Amh test so I had to go back, I have also chased today as I was told I'd have a decision as whether we were eligible on Wednesday & they said it now might be Thursday or Friday I know it's frustrating I don't think they will be lying but I think there is no priority to get back to you. The good news is you are nearly there and sounds like once they say yes it all moves very quick so hang in there.

If I get a no from mfs I am going to lister London but can't do that until next year as I would need to take time off and be down there for at least a week but treatment is free so as much as more of a hassle we will just make a holiday out of it 

Have you got a back up plan x


----------



## charlie00134

My back up plan is cry, a lot lol.

They said last week that the Karotype blood test wasn't back though and the lab have said yes it is, on the 21st. Either it's got lost somewhere or MFS have said it's not back when it is. 
I bet they just discuss them on a Wednesday but then they have to get to speak to everyone. so the reason they might be delayed in getting back to you could be a back log maybe.


----------



## Carly82

I was thinking the same when i rang and asked about hubbys results. When we were there he was told the results would be ready not long after he had the test but after we had seen the counsellor we walked straight out and forgot to ask. I rang later on that afternoon and was then told it can take a week!!
As much as they are all lovely in there, communication doesnt seem to be there strong point.

Charlie, you have more patience than me hun. Id be ringing non stop lol. Hope you have an answer soon xx


----------



## charlie00134

I know with my hubbys SA they had the general count same day but said it'd be a week for the proper results


----------



## lulabelle2013

I think that's the problem the information is inconsistent and they seem to tell different people different things, like our semen analysis we had the results the sme day. We're all in the same boat and hopefully well all get accepted & be worth it in the end but I do think the reason for much of the delay is they wait to discuss all egg share on Wednesdays but instead of being honest and saying yes it's back but were not looking at until Wednesday they fob you off which is worse i would always rather know an exact date even if its longer then you expected.

Hopefully you get the call tomorrow Charlie, as for me I'm not holding out any hope of hearing this week & if I do it's. bonus. I've got my day 21 bloods fri to see how I'm getting on with clomid so that may keep me preoccupied & going to book am appointment with lister for next month, they do ll tests, bloods etc on the same day & take 3 weeks for results so that my back up

X


----------



## charlie00134

I'm not holding my breath to hear today but I'll ring them if I don't hear by tomorrow. I know the tests are back so now it's are they missing or are they just too backlogged. 
I think I'm going to ask for copies of all my and hubby's tests just in case.


----------



## lulabelle2013

hopefully you will hear today, i got an email to say it will be thursday or friday but i responded to say the consultant told me it would be today can she chase earlier but so far not heard either. 

I was thinking the other day that i wish i had all my restults on email format because if you do go elsewhere then at least you already have some results and its not been a total waste of time, but hopefully we all wont need to as we will be accepted. 

let me know how you get on x


----------



## Carly82

Ive got my next appt next wednesday to meet the consultant. In the email it says we will discuss scans and hubbys test and fill out the consent forms. Do you ladies know if i will also have the blood tests done that day aswell? X


----------



## charlie00134

I had mine done at the same time.


----------



## charlie00134

No phone call today from MFS so I'll ring tomorrow, if they say they don't have the results I'll tell them I rang the lab. Means I probably won't get anywhere until next week still but it's a start.


----------



## lulabelle2013

i would just be honest and say you have spoke to the lab so you know they have the results can they please tell you what is now the hold up and then at least you might get a reason why so you can manage your expectation, i am sure its something as simple as waiting for the consultant to look at the results, i actually wonder whether dr lieberman is on holiday as he was last week im sure thats why they couldnt tell me if i was eligible 

ring first thing at least then you give them all day to deal with it x


----------



## charlie00134

I think he's been off but was back.

I sent an email saying I'd spoken to the lab and was concerned the results had been lost as they'd said they didn't have them. I've asked them to concern they have the results even if a doctor can't look at the yet. Now to see if they reply. I don't want to be ringing them if I can get an email reply because I'll just get all stressed out at work for no reason. Fingers crossed they'll reply tomorrow but I'll have to wait and see. 
If they don't reply tomorrow I will ring Friday because I don't want to just hang around for another week not knowing anything. Fingers crossed I (we) hear something tomorrow.


----------



## lulabelle2013

hi charlie any luck?

i have had an email back to say ive been accepted woo woo - still subject to the chromosome bloods but i now have a predicament where i cant get over for another week or so

charlie you mentioned you got your GP to do the bloods how did that work? did they send you the containers and you had to take them to GP did you then have to also send them off? i am rather worried doing it this way incase they do them wrong or there is a delay.

feel better knowing at least they will accpet my PCO but another hurdle that i have to go back for the bloods, i have been to clinic total of 4 times and still got more to do ahh!! rant over

xx


----------



## charlie00134

My GP only did the AMH. I've just spoken to the Clinic, my results came to them last Thursday. They say my notes have to go to the clinician who is in tomorrow and then the nurses will email me. He also needs to do a clinical letter (?)
So I should get my results tomorrow with any luck. Now . Just have to hope and hope and hope that theyre normal.


----------



## Carly82

Yaaaay congrats lulabelle  

Any news Charlie? They really are making you sweat if not


----------



## charlie00134

Apparently the doctor is dictating a letter and I can call on Monday to find out the contents. With any luck they've started matching so this isn't holding that up. I think the current hold up is holiday and the fact my clinical letter was missed before.
Now hoping to hear Monday and if not I'll ring.


----------



## lulabelle2013

Hi ladies,

I'm at mfs for my bloods tomorrow woo woo good news is apparently results are coming back quicker at the moment so should know in 4 weeks.

Charlie oh how exciting hope you get the good news tonorrow & start your exciting journey.

What's this clinical letter they never mentioned that to me

X


----------



## charlie00134

I'm not sure, I think it's a letter to my GP to advise them I'm having treatment. My results were back at 4 weeks they just are taking ages to review them and advise me. 
If I don't get my results tomorrow I'm likely to have a full blown tantrum with them, I just need someone to tell me the results and I'll be happy.


----------



## Hmd1987

I'm back in the morning for another blood test and scan, hoping they say I'm ready for EC! Feeling pretty uncomfortable today


----------



## Carly82

Lulabelle thats great. Hopefully if i have mine done on wednesday we should hopefully hear around yhe same time.

Hope its good news tomorrow charlie!

HMD1987 Good luck for EC hun. Let know how you get on


----------



## lulabelle2013

Hmd how are things going? How long have you been on the drugs etc now, how you feeling? Do you mind me asking how many times have you had to go to mfs during treatment? Just trying to plan ahead.

Oh great Carly I'm sure they will do your bloods on Wednesday, at least we can compare how quickly they are going to get back to us 

Xx


----------



## Hmd1987

I was put on short protocol so maybe a bit different from others. I started on stims last Saturday, then had first blood test on Monday. Then had scan and blood test yesterday and same tomorrow. So just 3 visits so far

Feeling pretty tired and tummy is tender but has only been like that for a couple of days. Injections wise they have been pretty simple and relatively pain free


----------



## lulabelle2013

They have told me I will def be on short protocol due to pco but think ill be monitored very carefully to not get ohss.

When you go for scans & blood do you need to go at a certain time or do they do that at 7am where you can just call in, just wondering if I could go before work 

Sorry that your feeling tender try & get some rest at least the injections haven't been too bad x


----------



## Hmd1987

I was put on short protocol cos I had a super high Amh, so they think I might have PCOS too

Blood test on weds I went for 7am so I could make it back for work. Scan yesterday was at 9 and they did bloods at same time, tomorrow it is at 9 again


----------



## charlie00134

Fingers crossed hmd


----------



## charlie00134

So my notes are now with the nurses who will go over them with a fine toothed comb and review my other notes to look at what protocol I'd be on and they'll email me. Apparently I've already been put into matching though which is something. 
Just gunna sit tight and wait now


----------



## lulabelle2013

Yay surely that must mean your bloods were fine & you've been accepted 

How exciting

X


----------



## charlie00134

Tbh I've reached a point where I don't know what's going on. Guess I just have to wait because calling doesn't seem to be speeding it up. Going to wait until Thursday which is 6 weeks then I'll ring again.


----------



## charlie00134

Anyone who's had there's able to let me know what the results email says?


----------



## charlie00134

I finally spoke to my clinic and I have a match! I've been matched today  
They'll be back in touch before Friday to confirm cycle matching and a prep appointment.


----------



## Carly82

Omg charlie thats amazing news!! How have they matched you so quickly? Did they start matching whilst waiting for your results? I bet ur over the moon 

Im at mfs tomorrow to meet dr lieberman and discuss tests and sign consent forms. Really hope they do bloods aswell xx


----------



## lulabelle2013

wow CONGRATULATIONS SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!! 

you must be so excited, have they said what you need to do next? they must have been trying to match you while you were waiting for your results.

Carly hopefully we are not far behind, good luck tomorrow xx


----------



## charlie00134

They put me for matching once they got my results, they just didn't give me the results. Meaning matching only took about 2 weeks although it may have something to do with me being a rarer blood type if they match to that. 
They said they'd be back in touch by Friday to let me know what will happen next. They're speaking to the recipient now to find out where they are in their BC pack then they'll give me a bleed to bring me in line with them since I'm on CD 71 and I don't have a regular cycle so they could be waiting forever. 

You're only 4 weeks behind, you'll be here in no time at all!


----------



## lulabelle2013

hey girlies, 

hope you are all ok?

carly good luck for today.

HMD how are you getting on?

Charlie - are you still super excited - i am for you.

In a bit of a pickle as my work are wanting to promote me, and as flattered as i am i cant help but think this is the wrong time with the journey i am about to embark on (hopefully) if it was next year then i could take the time as holiday but as i have no holiday left i was always going to work around it with flexi hours etc, but this will prove more difficult if i am prommoted as the pressure will be on - what do you guys think?

charlie how many times in today if on short protocol do you think i will need to go? and sorry i know you already answered but what is the earliest they can do scans etc? thanks x


----------



## charlie00134

I don't know what to suggest on your promotion. If it were me I think I' tell the manager and ask what I can do.
I've no idea what happens now, just waiting for a phonecall to learn more.


----------



## Carly82

Thanks Lulabelle, the nerves are kicking in already and im not there till 4pm lol.

I would take the promotion hun as you have to consider all outcomes. What job do you do?


----------



## Hmd1987

had EC this morning and still feeling a bit groggy but managed to have some lunch. Tummy is very tender, think its cos they harvested so many eggs (26!). Just need to drink as much as possible as this could be when ohss kicks in


----------



## lulabelle2013

hmd - 26 well done you but you need to take it easy, what have they said you can do to counteract OHSS? was it sore? how long were you in clinic for? 

sorry for all the questions.

you need to get some rest but you must be pleased with 26 eggs xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Wow 26 that's fantastic! Hope you start to feel better quickly. 
I'm just waiting to hear about what's going to happen next...


----------



## Hmd1987

All the staff were super lovely and could tell I was a bit nervous

Actually procedure I haven't a clue - was away with the fairies ha ha

Petty sore now, can't stand up straight lol but think its cos they harvested so many. It's more of a muscular type pain? Rather than like sharp or period cramps

Been told to get plenty of rest and drink as much as possible. Will get a call tomorrow to say how many eggs survived and how many have been fertilised


----------



## charlie00134

I hope you get a good result. 
What happened once you got your match? I'm a little in the dark


----------



## lulabelle2013

Hey Hmd how do you feel now?

Carly how did you get on x


----------



## Carly82

Hi everyone

Went really well today. Sat with the doctor and went through all the consent forms. He also told us I'd be on a short protocall and we will be having icsi even though hubby's SA came back normal. He said its because of the length of time we've been trying.

Then went on to have bloods done   

The nurse said everything should be back by four weeks and they are matching pretty quickly at the moment which is definitely the case with you Charlie  

This is gonna be the longest 4 weeks ever lol


----------



## charlie00134

I found the only thing which helped was forgetting about it entirely. Which is easier said than done but I managed some days.


----------



## lulabelle2013

Carly great news were now on the dreaded wait

Charlie any news from the clinic?

Hmd how are you feeling now how's the embies?

Well I took the promotion at work thanks for you advice Carly I thought I can't put my life on hold for this if it doesn't work with egg share I would always kick myself so hopefully this will keep me busy for a few weeks. Also on a seperate note I'm 2 days late but this is my first round of clomid so there no way it could have worked that quick also don't feel pregnant or due on for that matter will leave u til after the weekend and test 

X


----------



## Carly82

Lulabelle, congrats on the promotion!!!

im also a day late lol, you should get a test. I dont think i am either though. Imagine if we were after all the stress we've gone through lately lol. They told me not to take any more clomid so ive got 2 months worth at home which i cant use lo xx


----------



## lulabelle2013

Ha ha yes that would be so funny, I really don't think I am I think clomid just plays with your mind so keep saying not going to test until Sunday but well see if I last that long, when are you going to test? X


----------



## Carly82

I said the same, will leave it till the weekend


----------



## charlie00134

Oooh I hope you 2 have a last minute BFP that'd be amazing.

I haven't had any news but they said they'd ring by the end of Friday so I haven't expected them to ring until tomorrow anyway. Hoping they'll ring in the morning but I think it'll be closer to 4pm. I'll be glued to my phone all day either way.


----------



## charlie00134

Just had a call from the clinic, I start norethisterone Monday with treatment plan visit Tuesday. Estimated collection will be around the 9th October.


----------



## Carly82

Wow that will soon be here. I bet your so excited! So will you have to pay soon?

Ive felt a bit rubbish the last couple of days. Im convinced there'll be a reason why i cant share  

Im going to do my pen portrait and letter tonight. Im expecting to feel quite emotional doing it lol xx


----------



## charlie00134

I'm excited and very very terrified.
I was sure something was gunna show up but it didn't. I'm sure it'll be fine.
I just wanna get to Tuesday to finally know more than the next thing.


----------



## Carly82

Hiya,

Im doing my pen portrait today but the consent pack mfs emailed me seems to be a read only file. I've tried saving it to desktop and filling it in from there but it still wont let me do it. How did you two manage it? I'm probably being seriously thick somewhere lol x


----------



## charlie00134

I just typed mine in word and emailed it lol


----------



## Carly82

That's what I've done lol. I'm finding it really hard, was yours really long or just short and sweet? I've done the pen portrait, it's only a couple of paragraphs but I don't even know how to start the goodwill one to the child!


----------



## charlie00134

The pen portrait was most of an A4 page the goodwill was really short


----------



## charlie00134

Did AF show up for you two? Or did you test?


----------



## Carly82

I tested on friday....BFN and still no af


----------



## charlie00134

Hope she doesn't keep you waiting, I'm currently CD78 so I'm glad to be going on norethisterone today!


----------



## Pepper07

Hi Ladies

Hope you don't mind me joining in  I am currently going through a cycle at MFS finished my Norithisterone yesterday and boy am I feeling the cramps now can't wait for AF to start so I can start stimming which will be in a day or so I hope x

Bit of background about me - I have been through 3 IVF cycles before the 1st was successful and we have a beautiful three year old x 2nd cycle was a frozen cycle which was unsuccessful and the 3rd was BFP but i miscarried at 8 weeks - MFS have been lovely and this is my first cycle with them - treating me like an old pro lol 

good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Carly82

Hi Pepper  

Glad you have found MFS good to go with. I'm on the dreaded wait after having my screening bloods done, its not even been a week yet lol. How long did your bloods take and were you matched quickly?

Carly


----------



## Pepper07

Hi Carly

I was quite lucky really I didn't have to have a full set of bloods done as I'd had some done previously so it only tooks a few weeks then it took around a fortnight to be matched so not long to wait really  Just paid the dreaded invoice, worst bit but well worth it if it works 

will you be on short protocol?


----------



## Carly82

They have told me 4 weeks so im nearly a week down. I hate the wait lol. Yes they said short protocol with icsi due to the length of time we've been trying. Was your invoice about 900 in total? I cant remember what they said x


----------



## charlie00134

Welcome  you're about 2 week's ahead of me, I've just started norethisterone today. I'm glad you've had a good experience with MFS.

I got all my medicines today by courier so I've bought some storage things to keep them in safe from the cat and sstepdaughter. Tomorrow morning I'm in to see Sam I think for my prep appointment and some forms I missed. I'm excited.


----------



## lulabelle2013

hi ladies - hope you are all well, i have not been on here for the weekend and its actually been a nice break away from thinking about AF, clomid, egg share ha ha (no offence girls)

welcome pepper great to hear you have having a good experience with MFS and good luck with your cycle, you are ahead of me so it will be helpful to hear your experience.

charlie - are you all excited drugs arrived woo woo it will fly now and i am sure you will be BFP in no time.

carly - nearly 1 week down ha ha we have 3 to go, just got to try and keep busy!! I am the same had a slight wobbler last week where i thought i wont get accepted and then if i do that it wont work as i have had no BFP since birth of our 4 year old nothing at all so worry that there is something wrong with me, thats why i had a weekend off just needed some time to get things into perspective, celebrated my promotion went shopping, drank too much and ate too much ha ha

also forgot to say got BFP sunday, luckily it was when i was out shopping i was just going to buy a test when i felt AF was arriving - at least it saved me 10.00 its usually once i have bought and tested that i come on. so its back on clomid for me tonight - funnily the clinic didnt tell me to stop taking it, i am going to take for this month and then hopefully results will be back before i would be due next cycle so will miss that one.

sorry for long post xxx


----------



## Carly82

Bfp Lulabelle you nearly gave me heart attack then lol x


----------



## lulabelle2013

Wishful thinking sorry Hun meant bfn x


----------



## Carly82

I had to re-read lol. Bfn for me too hun x


----------



## charlie00134

I now have drugs, treatment plan and had injection training. Will update further when on the pc


----------



## charlie00134

I'm on Norethisterone until the 25th September. Then on CD2 I start on 150mg of Fostimon per day then a blood test at day 6 then I'll be on Cetritide although I'm not sure of the dose, It's one syringe and one vial of powder stuff. I have to inject them between 4-7pm but it can vary, it doesn't have to be the exact time every day. Then they'll be a scan around day 9 ish


----------



## Pepper07

Well 2nd day of no Norithisterone and still no AF  I hate waiting I am so impatient! x

Yes Carly the invoice is around £950 x

charlie you are on exactly the same meds as I was so i'll keep you posted how I am feeling - hopefully give you a heads up x

thank you Lullabelle xxx


----------



## Pepper07

forgot to ask are you taking any vitamins? I'm taking Pregnacare x


----------



## Carly82

Is it as complicated as it sounds   ? Will you have to mix the powder ect? Eeeek that scares me lol.

Lulabelle I don't blame you for taking time out Hun. Sometimes you just need a day or two away from thinking about TTC or it can get you down! Did you fall naturally with your LO? I know how you feel, we've been trying since Connor was 2, he's 13 now   xx


----------



## Carly82

Thanks pepper. 

I'm taking folic acid, I really should by some pregnacare x


----------



## Pepper07

Pregnacare are what I have always taken during my cycle i'm a bit of a creature of habit but they can be expensive especially the conception one's I take the pregnancy ones they have everything in you need x

Does everyone do the injections themselves or do you get your other half to do them? I can't do it so get hubby to do mine x


----------



## lulabelle2013

charlie - I am with carly on this that it sounds really complicated do they do through what you have to do and when i will be panicking that i would be doing it wrong - interesting that at this stage you are only booked to go back twice have they said what happens after scan on day 9 - did you say you are on short protocol?

so good to follow both you and pepper especially as you seem to be at very similar stages as are carly and I

carly, I had our LO naturally and previous to this had 3 miscarriages but since then nothing not one BFP so god knows what is going on, i guess thats what stresses me out more is that i know i have been pregnant a few times so it should be easy but i wonder did something happen to my system when i had a c section or all sorts but guess just got to be positive and the fact we have carried a baby to term is a good thing and also have to give myself a reality check sometimes that i am so lucky to have a baby but i really want another so hopefully this will work for us.

AFM - on day 2 of clomid (still going to take for this last cycle - hopefully) need to get back on to vitamins, i ran out last month and not got round to buying anymore but you ladies have just reminded me. got 3 more weeks to get blood results and i need to do my pen letter - going to do this next week want to take my time with it

fingers crossed this works for all of us - xx


----------



## Carly82

1 week down 3 (hopefully) to go  

I know how you feel, I fell naturally then nothing for 11 years until beginning of this year but had MC. I did my pen letter over the weekend. Found it really hard to do, now I'm thinking I want to write it again


----------



## lulabelle2013

i know it some sense its a positive as we know we can have a child and i am sure thats a major worry for some but then why does it not happen now?? thats what gets your mind thinking that something is wrong with you - i have every test going and all came back normal so god knows!! got to have PMA!!! hopefully it will be our turn now.

roll on the next 3 weeks - im sure it will go quick enough, we are on holiday at the end of october so at least i have got something to pre occupy myself - i am hoping that i have the green light to go ahead after this holiday......wishful thinking eh!!

xx


----------



## Carly82

Hopefully you might know before you go away   x


----------



## Carly82

I sometimes wish I knew you all in real life! My friends often ask how it's going but they don't really understand at all, it would be nice to have a conversation with someone actually going through it x


----------



## lulabelle2013

There is none of my friends going through what I am that I know of. They all just assume as I have one child that its my decision to not have another and don't get my started on the mothers at nursery!!

Most of my friends are pregnant infact met my close friend today who's second baby is only 4 months (she's gorgeous) and they are now trying for another & it's gut wrenching to know she will be pregnant with her third before I will be!!!

This is why this group is amazing x


----------



## charlie00134

Some of my real life friends know and although they've never been through it they're being brilliant and understanding. My best friends on holiday next week so I'll miss talking to her a lot. I'm glad to have the forums as its the best chance to speak to people going through the same thing.


----------



## Carly82

Hi everyone  

Nothing much going on, just thought I'd say hi. Hope you're all ok x


----------



## charlie00134

I'm doing good. Got 3 days and 1 tablet left on Norethisterone and then I finally start stims. 
Hows you?


----------



## Hmd1987

Are you starting stimms straight after you stop the tablets? I had to wait for a bleed before I could start thrm


----------



## charlie00134

I have to wait for a bleed and then start day 2. This 10 days on them is draggin though


----------



## Carly82

I'm doing good thanks. Nearly 2 weeks into the wait and it's not going too badly. I've started going to excercise classes and swimming so that's pre occupying my mind for some of the time lol x


----------



## charlie00134

Hope the next two weeks fly by


----------



## lulabelle2013

Hi girls,

Charlie how you getting on have you started Meds yet?

Hmd how about you?

Carly - not long for us now were halfway through!!

I wanted to ask you all, I got letter sent through from mfs confirming our results for ultra sound, semen,amh etc, also confirming the risks and costings - did you all receive this it looks like its just confirming everything we went through on our appointment & is not acceptance as doesn't mention chromosome blood results I'm thinking this is just standard procedure - can any one advise? Carly did you get a letter today 

Xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I never got a letter, but they did say they forgot a clinical letter so who knows.
I'm on my last day of Norethisterone tomorrow then I start stims when AF shows up. I'm packing on weight though and I'm trying to eat carefully, not sure what to do.


----------



## lulabelle2013

The letter doesn't say anything about next step etc. it just confirms results so far and it's a copy of all the documents we signed on the day.

God knows then I might ring then tomorrow.

Charlie I worry about that part I've put on around 5lb just on two months of clomid so I am trying to lose that before treatment as god k owe what size ill end up I'm lucky in that I'm only small but in some senses that's worse as the slightest weight shows!! 

Just got to keep telling yourself its worth it 

Xx


----------



## Hmd1987

Hey ladies

I'm pretty sure I didn't get a letter like that, I just received an email saying all the test results had come back clear

Feeling pretty tired, nauseous and been having quite strong cramps since Friday. Wish I could take something to help with the pain, paracetamol does nothing for me


----------



## charlie00134

hmd you never said you got your BFP congratulations   
I felt like that through the first part of my pregnancy, hope it passes


----------



## lulabelle2013

Wow hmd I've just seen that too eek how exciting you must be so pleased everyone I've followed so far with mfs has had bfp it's very encouraging 

Xxx


----------



## Carly82

Hi everyone...

Lulabelle ive not received anything from then. Im dying to ring and ask them how the bloods are going as im sure they come back in dribs and drabs. I wont though as much as i want to  

Charlie. Hope af arrives soon so you can get started. I have put on sooooo much weight lately but been going to kettlebell classes and swimming so will hopefully lose a bit. I blame the clomid!!

Hmd fantastic news   congratulations!!

Afm....2 weeks down 2 to go (hopefully!!)
Af arrived today finally. Had a 42 day cycle and feeling really bloated. Im hoping that when my next one arrives i'll be starting meds hehe.....a little optomistic i know   xx


----------



## lulabelle2013

Maybe I only got a letter as they couldn't confirm on the day I went to get all my tests.

Carly did you get copy of all your signed forms on the day?

I know the feeling but from what Charlie said I think we won't hear anything for another two weeks but judging from how everyone else had to wait longer I've decided ill call 3 days after the 4 week deadline oh it's so frustrating waiting but we've not got long.

I was thinking today if everything worked out I'd be pregnant for Xmas ha ha wishful thinking I'm trying to have pma

Xx


----------



## Hmd1987

Thanks ladies - I'm trying not to get too excited just in case it's like a chemical pregnancy, even though I know the odds of that are super low.

I did a test on Sunday morning which was negative,  then a one step and a clear blue digital yesterday which came up positive (1 to 2 weeks). Done another one step today and the line is loads stronger than yesterday. Got to wait till Monday before I can tell the clinic and then it will be a case of waiting for the viability scan

I think uk should change maternity leave - I think it should start as soon as you find out lmao, I already want to just stay at home


----------



## Carly82

I didn't get a copy so maybe I'll get one in the post sometime this week.

Hmd I know what you mean lol. Does anyone at work know about your ivf? Will you tell them?


----------



## Hmd1987

My team leader knows but he is leaving on Friday...a couple of colleagues know but that is it. Going to force myself to go to work tomorrow even though I really wish I didn't have to.....if only I could win the lottery lol or even just enough money so I only need to work 3 days a week


----------



## charlie00134

Just make sure you get plenty of rest and take good care of yourself!


Last day of Norethisterone! Woop Woop!


----------



## lulabelle2013

Hey ladies need a bit of help.

I am writing my pen letter and really stuck at goodwill message part, what sort of thing did you write?

I'm stressing!! X


----------



## Carly82

I Just wrote a bit about myself and about your feelings about them getting in touch ect. It was hard lol


----------



## charlie00134

I didn't really write anything about me cos they have the pen profile for that but o wrote about how I was glad to have helped their parents and how much they must love them. Then that if they wanted to get in touch that was fine but if they didn't I wouldnt mind


----------



## Carly82

Mine was pretty similar x


----------



## lulabelle2013

Thanks girls I have completed it now so will get it back to mfs before I re-write it again!!

Checked with my hr today I only have 3 holiday days left so don't think that's enough, I can get to mfs for bloods for 7am & still make back for work but I'm trying to work out how many times I need to go sorry girls I know I've asked this before but can you please all tell me how many times you had to go & how long you were there

Sorry to be a pain!! 

Hope you all ok x


----------



## charlie00134

I've been twice. Assessments and blood tests once, injection training and treatment plans next. Full day first time hour second time.


----------



## Carly82

Our next appt should be for treatment plan and injection training and I think the doctor said it'll be every 3 days for scanning up to ec. Then it'll be back for et and that's it, unless I've missed something. From reading up on ec it's advised to take a day or 2 off after ec if possible x


----------



## charlie00134

I was told to start stims cd2 then I'll prob have to go in for a blood test cd7.


----------



## Jaja1986

Hi ladies
I've just had a failed icsi cycle at SMH...
I can't afford to pay privately and was reading that egg sharing is cheaper

Can you advise how this works? And what steps I need to take?
Any advice and tips would be much appreciated x


----------



## lulabelle2013

hi jaja,

sorry to hear about your failed cycle.

how egg share works is you agree to donate half you eggs in return for reduced cost IVF or ISCI (depending what you need although surprisingly both the same cost) 

we are all at different stages on this thread so can offer different advice but so far i have been for consultations, counciling and bloods i am just waiting for my bloods to come back to see if we are eligable if so then we will be matched and begin treatment.

its a great way to help others and receive treatment - the cost is around 900 for everything so much cheaper than a normal self funded cycle.

MFS so far have been great and a few of the ladies have been succesful so far with BFP 

hope this helps and any other questions feel free to ask xx


----------



## Jaja1986

Hi Lulabelle
Thank you for sharing this information 
How long does the process take then?

What tests do they run? What are they looking for?
I only got 7 eggs, 6 of which were good enough to fertilise, 3 fertilised but only 2 made it to day 3 for transfer
We has icsi treatment and would need it again due to husbands reduced count and motility. Does male factor effect whether you get accepted or not?

I would love to try this as I cannot afford to fund a private cycle of my own... Although I still thought this would have cost around £2k... I'm so surprised it is a lot cheaper
I have looked on various sites which have given a list of prices including blood tests, consultations etc which is why I presumed it would cost so much.

Where are MFS located?


----------



## charlie00134

Jaja. There's very little difference between regular IVF/ICSI and egg share. For egg share you need to have more testing including chromosome screenings and a test for if you're a carrier of cystic fibrosis. You also need to have counselling to address the fact you're donating egg and the fact the child will have the right to contact you at 18. 
Then you are matched to a egg receiver who is aesthetically similar. For matching you would normally write a profile of what makes you you and a goodwill letter to any potentially children.
Then you have regular IVF except at egg collection half of your eggs go to the recipient.
At Manchester Fertility Services there's no extra charge if you need icsi but at some clinics there is.
I've just paid for my treatment and it was £945

Hope this helps.


----------



## charlie00134

They would also want to check your AMH. The male factor won't have an effect but the fact you only got 7 eggs last time might as thats below the threshold to share, there's also an age restriction. I've been on this journey since early July as blood tests take 4 weeks.
MFS is in Cheadle just outside Manchester in the North West.


----------



## Jaja1986

Hi Charlie
Thank you so much for this information, it's much appreciated.
I think I will definitely enquire about this service.
I have requested a brochure... So do I just ring and say I want to egg share?
I'm sorry if I sound niave, unfortunately still a little young and upset due to failed NHS cycle.

Thanks for all the info ladies , very much appreciated.
Xx


----------



## charlie00134

You submit a contact form on the website within egg share.

Its obviously up to you but maybe wait a week or so so you're sad news is a little less raw? Also ask your last clinic to post you copies of all your notes.


----------



## Jaja1986

Yeah
I'm going to wait for the brochure to arrive then will enquire...
I will ring ST Mary's to post copies of notes - was anyone else with SMH? Do they charge for that!?
I just thought it was all over until I could afford privately... I didn't think this would be an option for me, so it has lightened my mood quite a bit.  
At SMH they kept reducing my menapur stimulation which I'm unsure why? Maybe thought I was over stimulating? I'm only 26 and my AMH is 32- I was told this was optimal?

I don't live far from Cheadle so that's handy.


----------



## charlie00134

Maybe you'd be okay then. This is my first cycle so no idea


----------



## Jaja1986

Your AMH is higher than mine 
I'm gona hang about on this thread so please continue to share your experiences and I wish you all the best of luck with it.
Xxx


----------



## Carly82

Hi jaja 

Looks like lulabelle and charlie have answered most of ur questions. Me and lulabelle are at the same stage so its nice to have some support and with charlie being a few weeks ahead its great to know in advance what happens.

Where are you from? We're not far from MFS either so its really handy xx


----------



## Jaja1986

Hi Carly
im in Trafford...
I guess i just need to wait for a call to discuss things and the brochure to arrive.
just praying for a baby  
im so glad ive found this thread.


----------



## charlie00134

You're more than welcome to stay 

I'm on a bake-A-thon, hopefully being on my feet will encourage AF!


----------



## Carly82

I'm in irlam so only 10 mins from you


----------



## Carly82

Hope af arrives soon Charlie x


----------



## charlie00134

Quite crampy this morning. But because she wasn't here first thing this won't be CD1., you have to start the first morning you wake up bleeding with MFS.


----------



## Carly82

Fingers crossed for tomorrow x


----------



## charlie00134

AF arrived last night so today is day 1. Starting stims tomorrow


----------



## Carly82

Yaaaay for af


----------



## charlie00134

Yup had my call, blood test is on Friday so day 5 after 4 days of stims.


----------



## Carly82

Oooh im excited for you. Did you have to ring them today to let them know af arrived?

Ive just got home from a weekend away and ive got a letter from mfs with a copy of the consent forms we signed and a copy of a letter theyve sent to my doctor.


----------



## lulabelle2013

Yay Charlie great news how exciting, sorry for my ignorance but I have no idea how this all works do you inject for 5 days then bloods Friday thn what?

Carly where did it say on your rooms that a copy was going to you gp? Mine didn't say that, it was just a letter detailing what discussed and my pco etc & then a copy of all signed forms. Have you decided when ou are going to chase bloods? I'm so impatient but need o keep thinking its prob going to be longer thn 4 weeks ahh!!!!

Xx


----------



## charlie00134

After the blood test they'll tell me if they want me to start the second injection and what they want me to do next.
It'll be more bloods or a scan


----------



## Carly82

The letter that details everything we spoke about is addressed to my doctor so the one i got is a copy of it. Is urs not addressed to your gp?

My 4 week point is a week on wednesday but im gonna leave it till the monday which is 2 weeks tomorrow if ive not heard x


----------



## lulabelle2013

Was your letter addressed to your gp? Ours says to us I cannot see where it would be sent to the gp. It just has our details - very strange

Ill call the clinic & make sure they have sent copies to my gp as I don't want any delays

I was going to leave until the Wednesday giving them just over 5 weeks but ill see if I cave before, I know how stressful this stage has been for the girls that are ahead of us so I'm trying to manage my expectation but hopefully not Long for us now

Xx


----------



## Carly82

Yes it is strange. I wouldnt worry about it though. It only takes a minute to post a letter if it needed to be sent there.


----------



## Harper14

Hi girls,

I hope you don't mind me joining cant believe I've never come across this website before!!

We are currently waiting the results to hear if we are eligible for egg share, I've only got a week to go.....hopefully!

Great to see some success already & also that some of you are further ahead.

X


----------



## Carly82

Hi harper14

Welcome to the thread. This site is definitely a godsend! Are you going through mfs? I've also got just over a week left to hopefully hear my results. I just feel nervous all the time lol


----------



## Harper14

Hi Carly,

Yes I'm at mfs I got my bloods taken 3weeks ago it will be 4 weeks on Friday we were back at mfs on sat for my husbands bloods (for some reason they were not done when mine were) i handed my pen letter in & spoke to a really nice nurse who said it would be her calling or emailing me and the results re taking around 4 weeks so fingers crossed not long now!

Are you just waiting for blood results now? X


----------



## Carly82

Hiya, I think you are a few days ahead of me. I had them done on the 11th so it'll be 3 weeks on Wednesday. I hope it won't be much longer than the 4 weeks lol. I've done ok so far but now I just seem to be thinking about it constantly x


----------



## lulabelle2013

Welcome harper you are at a similar stage as me and Carly although think your slightly ahead hopefully you will hear about your bloods soon. The waiting and wondering is the worst bit x


----------



## charlie00134

I hope you all get your bloods back nice and quick. 
I'm doing my first injection at about 630 tonight.


----------



## Harper14

Thanks lula looks as though 3 of us are at very similar stages so hopefully someone will hear something soon. I saw your post about a letter mine wasn't addressed to my gp either so I wouldn't worry.

I have gave myself until Wednesday 9th October before I put a call in to chase bloods, when I asked on Saturday she said they do call when there back but there no harm in chasing!! They will be fed up with me at mfs I am constantly asking questions!! 

Charlie hello how exciting how did the injection go? X


----------



## lulabelle2013

Charlie how did it go? 

Thanks harper I'm sure they have sent something to our gp, I'm also the same as you and going to call that day ha ha between us hopefully someone gets their results I just want to know now, I've not been too bad the past 3 weeks but this week I'm being impatient!!

X


----------



## Carly82

Lulabelle i know what you mean. Ive been fine until now lol. I think its because we can actually say "next week" now. Im at the 4 wk point on the 9th oct but will leave it till mon 14th before i call.

Charlie. Hope ur first injection went ok


----------



## charlie00134

The injection was fine, the mixing was nerve wracking but the injection barely hurt. Belly feels a bit funny 1.5 hours ish later


----------



## Harper14

hey ladies,

good news my bloods are back (came back in just over 3 weeks) the only thing is i dont know if they are ok as they have been passed to the nurse to look over and we are still waiting for my husbands bloods which are likely to be another week - fingers crossed we all hear soon.

also we are on holiday at the end of october for a week so if i am accepted we cannot start until beggining of Nov as AF not due until middle of Nov do you think they will be able to give me something to bring it on for when i am back?

x


----------



## charlie00134

The meds I was on were 10 day to bring it on so I'm not sure if they would. They'll need to sync you with your recipient though


----------



## lulabelle2013

Thanks Charlie I know I'm getting slightly ahead of myself but I was hoping they would do something to get us in sync for when I am back from holiday.

Once your bloods came back when did the nurse call you? I have asked receptionist if bloods are ok she thinks so but is not medically trained so I need to wait for the nurses understandably

X


----------



## lulabelle2013

hello for some reason my first post didnt send I thought charlie had responded to me ha ha didnt realise harper also had the news

I have also got bloods back they are all ok says the receptionist but i am waiting for nurse to call but like harper but i go on holiday this weekend for 2 weeks so I am hoping they can do something for when we are back.

Harper have they said when you will hear or what the next stage is?

carly it might be worth you calling this week as we have both heard x


----------



## Harper14

lula I got really confused there.

have you also got your bloods back? have they told you that you are accepted? did you ask if they were ok? i didnt i Just got told they were passed to nurse to call me. 

we need to wait for husbands restults and then we are away 26th October for a week in one hand i am gutted and want to start treatment but i also cannot wait for a week of sun so hopfeully come back fresh for this journey.

are you going anywhere nice?

let me know if you get a call from MFS as I dont think we will for another week so it will be interesting to see what they say.

Carly I agree I would chase this week as mine have taken 3 weeks


----------



## charlie00134

They will probably ring or email you soon. Mine were a real farce but only because of a mix up with the letter, which all you guys have had. Hope you all hear quickly.


----------



## lulabelle2013

Thanks Charlie hopefully won't be long its earlier than I had expected so that's good!!

I have had all my tests back now so as far as I am aware we just need the nurse to call to discuss the next step.

We're only off to Spain to stay with my in laws for 2 weeks cannot wait so I'm not sure anything will happen with me before the weekend I wasn't going to take my phone as want to shut off but may take now incase I hear.

I'm sure everyone's bloods are fine it's just frustrating waiting although like Charlie says she had more of a farse and look where she is at now x


----------



## charlie00134

I'm heading home now to do my next injection and then going out for a delicious and protein packed steak, followed by my daily dose of calcium probably poured over a chocolate cake. It is my anniversary after all.


----------



## lulabelle2013

Happy anniversary 

How much protein have you been advised to eat I hardly eat any at the moment so will need to up it I know you shouldn't worry about weight gain but I would hate this to fail & for me to be fat ha ha 

Not many more days until your bloods exciting x


----------



## Carly82

hi mladies,

look like all our bloods came back today, i spoke to them this morning but couldnt get on here.

She said pretty much the same as you guys, that my bloods look fine but she's not medically trained so like you i'm waiting to hear officially......eeeeeek!!!!!!

3 weeks, thats so quick


----------



## lulabelle2013

What great news for all of us hopefully one of us will get a call soon Carly you will prob be first to start as harper & I are on holiday x


----------



## charlie00134

The Clinic haven't advised anything on protein or anything like that, I've taken the idea to increase it from the cycle buddies.


----------



## Carly82

Happy anniversary Charlie, have a lovely night.

Im a bag of nerves now lol....i feel like im constantly moaning haha buy now i feel like its gonna be ages till they email us lol xx


----------



## charlie00134

TBF they might be a little busy this week, my nurse Sam goes on holiday tomorrow so the other nurses will be picking up her work too.


----------



## Harper14

charlie have a lovely anniversary and eat lots of protein I have also read lots of good things about upping your protein.

lula spain will be lovely, its just typical that we are both away but well just need to get started (hopefully) when we are back, we go on the 26th for a week so not back until november 

carly - I am the same as you, even though the bloods are back earlier than we all thought in some ways its more frustrating as you just want to know the next step and if accepted but fingers crossed we all get the news we want soon.

its very exciting that the 3 of us are at the exact same stage and even more exciting for charlie as she is currently going through it x


----------



## Harper14

charlie - you replied whilst I was typing 

i dont think any of us will hear then as they told me on saturday its Sam who makes the calls/emails with the next steps etc - thanks for managing our expectation x


----------



## Carly82

Oh great lol.....they shouldnt be allowed to take holidays lol


----------



## Harper14

maybe someone will look at it whilst she is off if not then it will be another weeks time......just think if we are all accepted at least we should have some form of treatment before xmas thats what i keep telling myself x


----------



## lulabelle2013

Fingers crossed its not too much longer for us all x


----------



## charlie00134

They don't nneed to give you your results to pass you for matching so you *could* go into matching while Sam's off. Claire does the.matching.

My belly really hurts tonight


----------



## Harper14

fingers crosse we all go into matching then. I have decided to try not to chase this week and give it until next week and if not heard then ill call (not sure if i will be able to stick to this as I have no willpower but I am going to try)

how are you feeling charlie?

Have they said what will happen after your bloods on Friday? x


----------



## Carly82

I wont be chasing either. Imagine if everyone did lol...theyd spend more time in the phone than their job lol


----------



## charlie00134

Third injection tonight. This week seems to be dragging, I just want to do my blood test and get the results already!


----------



## Carly82

Hiya. Ive just had a call from mfs to say ive been accepted   
She said my paperwork has gone to claire for matching today  
Only thing is i need to have 1 blood test repeated next friday as its shown a slight raise in my white blood cells so its more than likely i had a virus at the time of bloods. She said it wont stop anything though.

Im over the moon now ive had confirmation xx

Charlie...hope friday comes quickly for you. I'll be on the same dose as you xx


----------



## lulabelle2013

Ha ha I was just about to say the same Carly, we are at the exact same point I've been passed to Claire for matching so happy especially as for once I had forgotten about it & as we said I wasn't going to chase.

Eeek it's kinda feels a little real now, hopefully matching won't be too long, as I mention I don't expect to start treatment before we go on holiday but at least I can relax & enjoy it before the journey starts

Lula did you also get the call? 

Charlie not long to go now, 2 more injections then your bloods will you need to do more injections after that?

X


----------



## Harper14

no ive not had a call but we are waiting for my husband bloods to come back which wont be until friday.

ha ha lula you called me lula must be all the excitement i knew what you meant!! 

congratulations to you and carly thats great news hopefully i wont be far behind 

charlie how was the injection any easier?x


----------



## lulabelle2013

Your right harper it's all the excitement!! 

I'm sure you will get the call as soon as the hubby results are back and then all 3 of us will be placed for matching - I hope they have recipients waiting

X


----------



## Harper14

hopefully wont be long for me but as you've said i am not going to chase just adding pressure

really great news for you both though.

charlie out of interest how long from your bloods coming back did it take to be matched? are we talking days, weeks, months? this is the next wait xx


----------



## charlie00134

I never actually got my results, after a week of chasing the results I found out I was matched. But they were shocked how quickly I was matched though so dont expect too much.

My injection tonight really hurt, suffering from the side effects quite badly too. 
After my scan I'll continue with thsee jabs and probably start another one too.


----------



## lulabelle2013

Oh poor you Charlie do you inject yourself or does dh do it? I will not be Able to do it!! Have thy gave you an indication of when ec is likely to be or is it too early to say?

Thanks for the advice I don't expect to get matched for a bit yet, I'm on holiday from this weekend so that will keep me busy! Just hope hey don't match me when I'm away & then decide against me as I'm away or 2 weeks.

Carly has the news sunk in yet? X


----------



## Harper14

Yay I'm accepted!!

I got a new iPhone today so it's been updating and I've just checked my emails & they emailed me to say accepted & passed for matching 

X


----------



## Carly82

Check us out lol

Brilliant harper. Funny how some get emails and some get a phone call xx


----------



## charlie00134

Yey everyone is accepted. 

I do my own injections but the injecting isn't so bad, it's the pains and discomfort which is bothering me. The needle for injecting is soooooo tiny I don't even feel it going in. 
My estimated EC is 11th or 13th so not far away at all.


----------



## Harper14

I know and I never thought to look at my emails it was only cause i was getting my head round my new phone and I saw an email frustratingly it was sent early this afternoon so I could have known hours ago.

It just said I'd been accepted and now passed to Claire for matching who would be in contact soon I feel so relieved!!

Great news for all of us


Charlie 11th is not long at all how exciting

X


----------



## charlie00134

First blood test is early tomorrow morning! Eep


----------



## Carly82

What will the blood test show charlie? I understand why they do scans but not bloods. One more sleep to go x


----------



## charlie00134

To test oestrogen levels I think, it gives an idea of how I'm doing and if I need to start the other injection I think. I think it should be a decent result based on the paracetamol I'm popping.


----------



## Harper14

One day to go Charlie!!

Do you always need to go onto the second injection?

X


----------



## charlie00134

Yes at some stage. The first makes you produce lots of eggs, the second stops you from ovulation so you don't lose all the eggs.


----------



## Jaja1986

Just catching up ladies
Great news about you all being accepted and waiting for matching
I hope stimulation is going well Charlie- good luck tomorrow x


----------



## Carly82

Hi Jaja, how's things with you?

Charlie, how did your bloods go? Do they tell you there and then?


----------



## charlie00134

I had my blood test at 7:20am and got the results at 2pm. They wanted me to start the Cetrotide as well as the Fostimon like I'd expected. Back in at 7:30 Wednesday morning for a scan to then see if they want me to trigger that night or Friday night for Sunday or hold it over for longer.


----------



## Jaja1986

I'm doing good, waiting for gynae referral before I apply for Egg sharing tho I got the forms through from MFS
Good luck Charlie xx


----------



## charlie00134

Thanks, second day of two injections, Feeling a bit "full" lately


----------



## Carly82

Are they still planning egg collection for next sunday? Whats the centrotide for...is that to stop you ovulating? 
Im really hoping i hear something this week with regards to matching...although i think i was spoilt hearing about my bloods so soon lol. I reckon i'll be waiting a few weeks now!


----------



## charlie00134

Friday or Sunday yeah. Hoping it's Friday then I have all weekend off. Cetrotide is to stop ovulation yeah.


----------



## Harper14

How exciting Charlie that egg collection should be next week. How are you feeling ? 

I am the same Carly I was fine last week because we got the green light but now I feel in limbo I have told myself it could be weeks before we are matched especially as there was 3 of us accepted on the same day so goodness knows how many in total that might not be on here 

I'll give it all next week and then maybe a courtesy call to tell them were gong on holiday. & do they have any idea on timescales ( they prob don't) 

We've just got to keep busy x


----------



## charlie00134

My matching took 2 weeks and they said that was really quick. 

I feel alright, just sore and headachey, had a really sore moment at one point but it passed.


----------



## Carly82

Have you not already told them about your holidays? I would incase they match us pretty quickly.

Sounds like you're getting on well so far charlie. I'll be on the same dose as you but i worry incase its not enough as ive read alot on here about people being put on a low dose because of high amh levels and then not producing enough eggs!


----------



## charlie00134

Carly your AMH is very close to mine (think we're 0.5 difference) and I must be responding alright because I'm sore and they wanted me to start the Cetrotide.


----------



## Carly82

Thats good to hear 

How are all you hubbys? Mine is really excited. My mum is being a nightmare lol...she was already looking at prams ect!! I said to dh that i feel like the pressure is on for this to work!


----------



## charlie00134

I think my family are being cautious, my Dad has promised me a 3-wheeler travel system though. 
My hubs is pretty excited whilst not understanding.


----------



## Carly82

I said to hubby i feel like id be letting everyone down if it fails. My gran wants to give me money for the treatment but im scared to accept incase.


----------



## charlie00134

My dad's paying for our treatment once his divorce come through and my mum has lent me the money until then. I have such supportive parents.


----------



## Carly82

Aww its the same with mine, they're all great. We have the money sat aside but she wants to give us 200 towards it which is so lovely of her but she's only on a pension and id be really upset for her if its a bfn. Hubby said i shouldnt worry about others as we've enough to worry about ourselves but you cant help it can you x


----------



## charlie00134

None of my family are entirely expecting it to work and I'm really glad for that. They've all asked me what we're going to do if it doesn't work. Our grandparents and aunties and uncles etc don't know though. 
I'm kinda glad we're not paying for our own treatment as we've just had to buy a car as we don't trust ours not to pack in halfway down the M62.


----------



## Harper14

Charlie hope you are feeling little better is there anything you can do whilst your sore are you allowed hot baths or water bottles etc?

No Carly I've not told them I will probably tell them next week if I don't hear anything, thanks for managing our expectation Charlie if they said 2 weeks was quick then we may have a wait!! Ahh!!

My husband been great and although I am so close yo my family we have not told them as that to me would add pressure have any of you considered if it doesn't work what you would do.

Xx


----------



## charlie00134

I've decided I want to give it 3 goes and then adopt. I'm coping alright with the treatment so far so would be willing to do it again. A few side effects are nothing for the potential benefits. 

Forum people actually recommend hot water bottles and hot baths as apparently it helps the eggs to grow. So I am very attached to my hot water bottle, a stick of 4head and some stick-to-skin heat pads for work. Oh and plenty of fluid and rest.


----------



## Harper14

For some reason I thought hot baths were not allowed which I was worried about as I love hot baths.

Charlie were the same I always said we will try 3 times if not the we may look at adoption or we might just accept we only have one child which I am also ok with as I understand we're so lucky to have one but we really did see ourselves with more children I also said that if it doesn't work this time I would have 2 embryo put back next time if it was an option - was you given that as an option? I don't want to select that for first attempt but might for the next one x


----------



## charlie00134

They nudged me to one but I might have been able to push for 2 if I'd tried. 
Hot baths aren't allowed in early pregnancy and aren't advised in the 2ww so maybe it's that you're thinking of?
We don't have any children together meaning I don't have any children at all which is why we're so determined for this to work. 
If this doesn't work I'm going to see if I can get on a study Nottingham university has been doing with endometrial scratching.


----------



## Carly82

We have said we will probably do the egg share a couple of times and if jot successful just accept we were only meant to have the one. If money wasn't an issue then we'd probably pay till it worked but there has to be a line drawn at some point


----------



## Harper14

I thought they would say just one which I agree with for the first attempt but if not successful then I would like to request two, we have said we can afford. 3 attempts on egg share & I'm with you Carly there has to be a lone somewhere as loads of woman pay so much & still doesn't work and I don't want to put my family through that but I appreciate that's maybe an easier decision when you have a child.

Look at us already talking about what if it fails we need yo be positive and hope it works for us all at some point 

Xx


----------



## Carly82

I really hope it works for all of us and if it does we should all meet up when our babies are born to show them off


----------



## charlie00134

That'd be a nice idea Carly


----------



## Harper14

Definitely Carly as we all have a bumpy road ahead but hopefully one that ends with beautiful babies

X


----------



## Carly82




----------



## Harper14

Carly I've been brave and asked the question how long do they expect we will be waiting to be matched they may not be able to tell us but at least I've asked 

I emailed them as per your advise to inform we're on holiday at the end of the month then I asked in general how long do they expect matching to take even if it's 2 months I'm fine with that but I would rather know other than be expecting it imminently - I'll let you know if I get a response 

X


----------



## Carly82

thanks for keeping me informed Harper.

I'm at MFS on friday so i will ask then also x


----------



## Harper14

Carly they have replied at the moment they are working from a 1-4 week wait to be matched but it does depend on our characteristics and recipient wanting to chose us hopefully won't be too long you ask again on Friday see what they say ha ha x


----------



## Carly82

Will do lol

Its good they replied so soon....ive heard sometimes they can be a bit of a nightmare lol. 

So anytime now then really xx


----------



## Carly82

Hiya

My details have been given to a recipient so I've just got to hope she picks me   Xx


----------



## Harper14

Fantastic news Carly did they contact you to tell you? I've not heard anything sad face

I hope she picks you x


----------



## lulabelle2013

Hi girls sorry for being missing the past few days were abroad and no wifi!!! But so much has happened

Firstly I was matched at mfs and was to go see them as soon as I get back but then today the most amazing thing has happened I've not been very well (but I usually have dodgy tummy abroad) my husband suggested do a pregnancy test and I only agreed as I knew I wouldn't care if it was negative as I've been matched and can you believe it bfp!!!! It was my last cycle on clomid before egg share & it's worked I am so happy & scared at the same time as I'm only cd25 so it's very early so going to retest after the weekend and if still bfp (praying!!) then ill let mfs know.

Carly great news you've been referred they didn't even let me know tht just told me I was matched so harder there is hope yet - fingers crossed for you both

Xxxx


----------



## Harper14

Omg Lula you lucky thing that's amazing especially to find out on holiday they always say when you stop thinking about it it happens and it looks like it has I hope it works out for you.

I'm glad to hear they just called you straight away about a match as I've not heard anything but were all gong to be selected at different time due to out characteristics take the 3 of us for an example
X


----------



## Carly82

Omg lulabelle im so happy for you!!!!!! You must be so so happy hun.

Just think.....the money you save doing the egg share you can now spend on baby stuff hehe.

When did they tell you about being matched. Have you told them your news yet?

I found out because i got an email from claire today asking for a copy of my pen portrait asap as she didnt have a copy so i was just about to send it when she emailed again to say she'd found it. I replied saying no problem and asked how it was going lol. She aaid she has offered me to a lady and was waiting to hear!

What if she doesnt like me  eeeeeeeek xx


----------



## Carly82

Sorry lulabelle.... just read again about you telling them after the weekend. 

Sorry to ask so many questions haha but what was to happen after they told you about the match? X


----------



## Harper14

Carly I'm sure she will like you why would she not you got to think positive.

Lula would be great to hear what the next step you will prob need to tell mfs as soon as you get Back so they can let your recipient know ha ha she may then chose me or Carly - only kidding

I genuinely hope it's good news for you but understand you want to check again let us know and enjoy your holiday. & this wonderful time x


----------



## charlie00134

Massive congratulations Lula! Amazing news.

I've just been to MFS for my scan and a blood test. Egg collection is friday. They said I'm very very ready lol


----------



## Carly82

Brilliant news Charlie. How many have they counted so far?


----------



## charlie00134

They counted 30 ready follicles so could be a bumper batch.


----------



## Carly82

wow fantastic


----------



## charlie00134

I trigger at 10pm tonight, which would be fine if I wasn't so very very tired


----------



## Harper14

Amazing news Charlie you must be chuffed how exciting!!

We'll no news for me ha ha Carly have you heard anything? 

I try and be patient but every day I am checking my phone like a lunatic ha ha!! Roll on my holiday at least I'll be preoccupied 
X


----------



## Carly82

No not heard anything either. Im the same Harper....checking my phone every 5 mins lol


----------



## Carly82

Hiya

Just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow charlie. Let us know how you get on. What time are you booked in for?

Well still no news. She mustnt of liked me


----------



## charlie00134

Carly I wouldn't think too much about it, if I needed DE I think I'd have to think long and hard about each donor to find the perfect match.

I'm in MFS for 7:45 for EC around 9ish. I'm hoping for lots of eggs but I guess I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## Harper14

Charlie good luck tomorrow how exciting I can't wait to be at that stage. 

Carly do not worry to much at least your details passed for matching I've not heard anything I'm finding this bit the hardest feel in limbo and can't plan anything. I'm sure that woman will pick you but if I was you and knew my details has been passed I'd call for an update x


----------



## charlie00134

Thanks. I'm really hoping for 20 eggs but who knows. They reckon it's more likely to be 15 but I can hope.


----------



## Carly82

Well good luck for 20! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.
Im there for an appt at 10 but im sure you'll be othwerwise engaged lol

Harper i'll ask in the morning. I wish she hadnt of told me lol.


----------



## Hmd1987

Good luck for tomorrow charlie!


----------



## charlie00134

Carly yeah I'll probably be in recovery by then.


----------



## Harper14

Good lucky Carly also let us know if you fine anything out xx


----------



## charlie00134

I'm home, laid up on my sofa. They ended up getting 25 eggs so I have 13.


----------



## Harper14

Charlie that's amazing we'll done you you must be chuffed!! Get some rest sorry got my lack of knowledge but when do you know how many fertilised?

Carly how did you get on? Did you ask xx


----------



## charlie00134

They'll ring me in the morning and let me know. I am chuffed I'm just sore from the EC


----------



## Harper14

I was going to ask was it sore? You need to take it easy and get some rest at least it's the weekend but you should be so pleased with that it's great x


----------



## charlie00134

I have to drink loads to avoid OHSS


----------



## Harper14

I'm worried about that with me as I have high amh so they are worried about that is there any drugs or anything they give you to help avoid it? X


----------



## charlie00134

They haven't given me anything I just have to ring if I get any symptoms


----------



## Carly82

Brilliant number of eggs Charlie. Do they actually put you to sleep?

I was just told pretty much the same, that i will get an email when im matched. So either she didnt pick me or she's taking ages to decide ggrrrrrrrr lol. Sorry if this sounds horrible or selfish but its kind of annoying that our fate lies in someone elses hands.....especially when we're doing what we're doing!


----------



## charlie00134

It's a deep sedative but I may as well as had a ga. I don't remember a second. They put the sedative in, I woke up in recovery.


----------



## Harper14

I know Carly it's only been over a week and I'm fed up with waiting ha ha just got to try & keep busy.

She might just be taking her time deciding. At least you know they started passing your details I've heard nothing. Do you think they might be waiting for your bloods to come back?

Charlie glad you said that you don't remember I'm worried about that part. X


----------



## Carly82

No she said my bloods wont hold anything up. I'm just having one of those days today where i feel down and i hate situations where i've not got any control lol. IF for me is a nightmare haha!!!  

Charlie im so glad that you dont know whats happening!


----------



## charlie00134

It was like I was fast asleep. I'm in pain now but I'm trying to establish if it's normal pain or OHSS. I wouldn't worry about it though as I ended up with tonnes of follicles


----------



## Harper14

Carly were both having one of the days!! I've just booked hairdressers tomorrow to cheer me up!!

I know it's a rocky road you get over one thing and then it's another wait I do feel this is the worst wait to far as your life is on hold you don't know when treatment will start etc I've got holiday left at work but I can't put them in as need for this but then if it's not going to be this year then I want to use them before I lose them.

Did they confirm they tell you via email? Lula how did thy inform you?

Charlie get loads of rest and water and wishing best of luck for your embies I'm so excited

X


----------



## charlie00134

I think the longest wait will be post transfer.


----------



## Carly82

Harper she said to me that treatment will more than likely be after new year  Dont quote me on that but thats what she said. She also said that claire will email saying we have a match and will ask us to ring a nurse.

I feel really deflated knowing it could possibly be months before starting treatment. I kind of wish i hadnt asked x


----------



## Carly82

Also tomorrow would of been my due date if i hadnt of misscarried in february so im feeling a little crappy


----------



## Harper14

Well it's no wonder you feel crappy Hun, have a bottle of wine and try and enjoy the weekend.

I'm glad you asked as much as it's not what we want to hear at least we have an idea. But like you said that's months away now I would think if you were to be matched in the next few weeks the recipient would want to start before Xmas. They might close down for Xmas . On the plus side at least we can have some wine at Xmas x


----------



## Carly82

How you feeling today charlie? Have they rang yet to tell you how many fertilised?


----------



## charlie00134

I'm feeling loads better today, I think a lot of the swelling has subsided. 
Just had a call, 6 eggs have fertilised, I'm a little bit gutted its not more but it's still pretty good.


----------



## Carly82

Still good. Glad you feel better.


----------



## charlie00134

It seems it was just swelling.


----------



## Harper14

6 is good Charlie you should be pleased fingers crossed they develop well!!

As for me decided to try not to stress about it & enjoy life at the moment stop thinking about Ttc & fertility easier said than done but if is not going to be until next year then may as we'll enjoy Xmas

Carly how you feeling today x


----------



## Carly82

Im thinking the same. Although its hard im just going to try and forget about it all. Its all really got to me lately and to be honest ive started to doubt whether its what i 100% want. I know it is really but i think all the stressing and waiting has took its toll.
Im feeling ok. Chris hasnt mentioned it and i dont know if thats because he's not realised or he doesnt know what to say.

Im gonna go do some shopping, eat lots of chocolate and chill out today.
Hope you're all ok xx


----------



## Harper14

Carly men don't always feel the same as is and sometimes can't do right for wrong try to keep yourself busy all day. 

I'm going to have a pamper day hairdressers nails etc then we have a child free night so out with friends going to let my hair down. My best friend and my other friend have had babies this week and surprisingly I feel ok, I'm like you sometimes I feel do we really need to go through all this stress as we have one child but then I think if I don't try I'll always ask what if so I do think we are doing the right thing. Keep your chin up have a lovely day shopping & try and forget about it, easier said than done but I've figured what's meat to be will be and there no point being miserable in between

Xxx


----------



## Carly82

Thanks hun  

Hope you have a lovely pamper day and a great night out.

Charlie how will it work with ET? Will they just ring and tell you to come in?


----------



## charlie00134

Keep your chins up ladies, it'll all be worth it in the end, and if you never try you'll always wonder what if. Don't forget to take time for yourself in all this though, and let yourself cry, It's like I'm in a lot of pain and discomfort at the moment but I won't hesitate to do it again! If it gives me even a 25% chance then it's always worth it. 

I've pushed myself a little hard today so I'm on the sofa with a lucozade.


----------



## Carly82

Great advise Charlie   Thank you.
Hope you're feeling less sore today. You should defo be taking it easy now. Hope your little embies are growing strong x


----------



## charlie00134

I spent last night in a&e with potential mild OHSS but they've decided it is either really really mild OHSS or its because they nicked a vessel in EC. Either way I'm home now with painkillers. I should hear more from the clinic tomorrow. X


----------



## Carly82

Oh no I hope you're ok!! What happened, is it because you were in a lot of pain that you went? I hope it doesn't effect transfer


----------



## Harper14

Oh no Charlie are you ok? You done the right thing to go to hospital how do they know if it's ohss?

Do you know when egg transfer is likely to be? Kep meaning to ask have you had ivf or icsi?

Afm - had a great weekend lots of wine which helped but low day today my af is 4 days late so I forgot about it over the weeken but then couldn't sleep last night so decided to test today bfn I knew it would be I'm mad with myself for testing as I know it's just my body playing tricks and looks like I'm having a long cycle made even harder by the fact I thought treatment for mfs would be next month oh we'll!!! Sorry girls for low post just feeling that way today x


----------



## charlie00134

I guess just from symptoms, I've got to keep an eye on it now I'm home.
I should be having transfer Wednesday now. I have 2x 8 cell, 3x 4 cell and 1x 2cell. They like it to be 6-8 cells today so the two 8s will be watched and they'll give the 4s a chance to catch up if they can.


----------



## Harper14

Hey Charlie great news on the cells does that mean day 5 transfer? How you feeling?

Carly I've emailed mfs just I asking treatment likely this year I really do need to know as I've saved 2 weeks holiday from work for this & if it's not likely then I'll use to bookoff I'm actually ok with it being next year as I can enjoy Xmas but it's the unknown I hate. If they say treatment is in February I'll be fine I just want a guideline - I'll let you know if I get a response. How are you holding up

X


----------



## Carly82

Thats a good idea to email them Harper. Hope they respond. I'm not doing too bad, just sick of the not knowing like you.

Charlie, good luck for ET tomorrow, then onto the 2ww  

Lulabelle....how are you? Are you back from your Holiday yet? Hope your little embie is growing strong x


----------



## Harper14

I'm not sure if I'll get a response but I genuinely do need to know due to holidays at work I don't want to lose them so we'll see. Totally agree it's the unknown that's the worse part but I'm sure once we know it will all go quickly - look at Charlie.

Think Lula is back this weekend I'm sure she said two weeks lucky think getting some sun in this weather - hope everything is ok x


----------



## Harper14

We'll they have responded but I'm still none the wiser, been told my details have passed to a recipient along with one other party (could be you Carly!!) and they will be in contact soon x


----------



## charlie00134

Yes, it's egg transfer tomorrow. I'm feeling much better today and yesterday. Still off work though


----------



## Harper14

Had you planned to be off work?

How exciting for you then the dreaded 2ww but just keep your self busy and take care if yourself

Do they update you again on embryos or do you just have to wait until tomorrow 
X


----------



## Carly82

thats exactly what they said to me a week ago lol


----------



## charlie00134

I won't hear today  

I'd planned to be off Monday, Wednesday, Thursday and Friday but I took today off too in the end.


----------



## Carly82

are you freezing the ones you have left?


----------



## charlie00134

No, I'm not freezing any, I'm donating them,


----------



## Carly82

even the ones that were fertilized with your hubbys sperm?


----------



## charlie00134

Yes, I'm donating them for research. I can't afford to freeze and then do a FET


----------



## Harper14

From memory I think it works out cheaper for us all to do another round of egg share than fet if we're not successful well that's our plan I'm hoping to do. 3 although be nice to have started first ha ha !!

Yes Carly that's what I thought oh well she didn't answer the question as to whether treatment would be this year or not so I'm still going to save my holidays but if don't hear by nov then I'll take them. Although she did say she was hoping to hear from the recipient in the next couple of days it's horrible that someone is choosing between two people but I suppose if I was the recipient paying all that money id also want the choice

Good for you donating Charlie I think well do the same


----------



## charlie00134

I'd rather donate to research than them be thrown in the waste.


----------



## Carly82

Charlie, i thought you meant donate as in to the recipient lol. Yeah i'll be giving any remainder to research aswell. How did ET go? Did you just have the 1 more put back?

Harper.....still no news lol


----------



## charlie00134

I've just had 1 little embryo put back. I'm on way way home to rest and drink. I'm still high risk of OHSS as my ovaries are still huge, so I need to keep an eye on that so I don't end up really poorly.


----------



## Harper14

Charlie congratulations do they tell you any more on the grade - not that I understand the grades anyway. Is there anything you can do to prevent ohss or have they said what will happen if you get it as it's something I'm really worried about / hope you get some rest and feel better . When do you have to test?

No Carly nothing here either keep checking my phone like maniac can't call again they will be fed up with me! 

X


----------



## charlie00134

They didn't give me anymore information on quality but I.suppose I could have asked.
The only thing I could do to prevent it is drink plenty and be vigilant, I'm sure itll be fine.


----------



## Carly82

How you feeling Charlie? When is your OTD?

Harper any news? I emailed yesterday asking if my blood results from last week were back and theyve not even bothered to respond. Im getting pretty   off right now!!!!


----------



## charlie00134

I'm feeling miles better today, a teeny bit sore but that's it. The only ither thing I've had is hot flushes but that'll be from the progesterone pessaries.

I know they're crazy busy at the moment, they had to move my ET time yesterday because they had a full day of it (normally it's only afternoons) so that might have some effect on their response times. I hope they'll be back in touch soon.

OTD is 30th October, another 13 days to go, god it's going to be a long 13 more days


----------



## Carly82

Charlie i really have everything crossed for you  
How often do you use the pessaries and until when?


----------



## Harper14

Charlie glad your feeling a little better try getting some rest and take it easy are you going yo test before? I'm a nightmare Ill prob test everyday ha ha!!

Carly like Charlie said there prob really busy id call tomorrow to chase at least you have a reason to call I've got no reason and don't want to bug them they said recipient was letting them know in a few days so can only imagine they not heard or I've not been picked  I think I would rather know either way it's the unknown I find the hardest plus having a horrible week work stressful I've got cold and af arrived today with vengeance ahh feeling rather sorry for myself 

X


----------



## charlie00134

Pessaries are twice daily for at least about a month, maybe longer if they give me more.


----------



## Pepper07

Hi Everyone 

Just thought i'd check in and give you an update...

I had my ET on the 2nd October and had 1 grade 2 blastocyst put back - yesterday afternoon I tested and got my BFP!!   SO SO EXCITED XXXX my official test date isn't whilst 21st October and MFS won't accept the result until then but I've done for POAS test and a digital one this morning - all positive xx

I wanted to share my experience with you all as I know your all going through the same thing and if you ever have any questions please get in touch xx

good luck to you all xxxx


----------



## charlie00134

15 days past transfer is too early?! Wow, I only have to wait 14 days.
Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Pepper07

MFS won't take my results until official test date which I think is odd but I am okay with it because to be honest this is the best clinic we have been with, really happy with them xx

Fingers crossed for you hun - I hope you get your BFP too! xx  

Do you know what grade your embie was? xx I had 30 eggs collected, so got 15 but only 6 fertilised and only this beautiful little bean was good enough to transfer no frosties! xxx


----------



## charlie00134

My OTD is only 14 days afterwards so wonder why it's so different. 
To explain my eggs collected I could easily copy and paste what you wrote. 29 collected, 15 for me, 6 fertilised, one transferred no frosties. Although I wasn't going to freeze any none would have been good enough


----------



## Pepper07

sorry my fault et was 7th and EC was 2nd - i can't blame baby brain yet can i! xx


----------



## Carly82

Hi pepper. Fantastic news, congratulations xx


----------



## Harper14

Congratulations pepper you are the 4th person so far I've heard of getting bfp from mfs which is so encouraging to hear makes this nightmare wait worthwhile eh Carly!!

Charlie how you feeling signs of ohss passed? At least it's the weekend

Carly are you going to call mfs to chase your bloods - I would x


----------



## charlie00134

I feel absolutely fine today, it's the next few days that'll be the risk


----------



## Carly82

No Im just going to leave it now. I'm sick of chasing. Decided to have a week off from thinking about it all. If ive not heard by a week monday i'll ring xx


----------



## charlie00134

Sometimes it's worth taking a little time out to clear your head.


----------



## Harper14

I agree with you Carly it's all stressful at the moment we go away next Friday so I'm trying to keep busy and look forward to going away!! Having to not think about this wil be a welcome relief although did hope I would know something before going? 

Xx


----------



## lulabelle2013

Hi ladies,

So sorry I've not been on my phone was playing up whilst we were abroad & wifi intermittent. Back home now!!

So much to catch up on 

Carly & Harper hopefully you will here something this week!!

Charlie congratulations on your eggs & now been in 2ww how are you finding it?

Pepper congratulations it's lovely to hear all these success stories

Afm - well it's official I have done 6 test and another tonight & I'm def pregnant I can't believe it we've been in shock whilst been away it still doesn't feel real. I'm going to call mfs tomorrow to tell them - hopefully girls my recipient my pick one of you as I feel really bad also or some reason I have a bad feeling about this pregnancy keep thinking its going to o wrong and worried ill be back to square one with mfs I know I should be thrilled and not think this way. But I can't help it maybe my emotions.

Xx


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations again hun, hope MFS are happy for you

I'm finding it loooong. Think I've got symptoms but that could be progesterone or imagined so I think I'm going to crack up before OTD


----------



## Harper14

Lula congratulations again did you tell mfs? 

Charlie how you feeling? Hoe many days is it now?

Pepper when is your official test date

Carly I know you said you were trying not to think about it this week so not sure if it onthe forum but I heard from mfs I wasn't picked so I'm hoping you were at least if it wasn't me I take comfort in knowing it's you 

Apparently there are lots of other recipients I will be given out to. - fingers crossed but I've decided same as you Carly I'm not going to stress about it this week we go away for a week on Friday so that will be a welcome break in the sun drinking lots of wine & forgetting about Ttc 

Xx


----------



## charlie00134

I feel exhausted, I just want to sleep. 9 days until OTD, I'm 5day's past transfer now.


----------



## Carly82

Hi lulabelle, nice to hear from you. Hope you had a fab holiday and are feeling well.

Charlie, I bet it's dragging for you. Are you tempted to test early.

Harper, did you ring them, who did you speak to. I would rather they did tell me but when I asked when I went for bloods the lady I spoke to said we wouldn't be told if we weren't picked, only when there was a match. As much as they are all lovely there, I think communication isn't one of their strong points. Hope we hear soon xx


----------



## charlie00134

I've tested twice, BFN twice


----------



## Harper14

I just emailed saying look if rather know that not know and they responded to say sorry in this occasion you have not been picked but I'm actually ok with that I am one of these people who Hates the unknown and waiting so would rather they kept me informed every time but I know they won't ANSI can't keep pestering.

Charlie at least you know now when you get a positive it will be accurate and you've got a few days still to wait I'm dreading that part ha ha I'm bad enough now & there will be no one I can email for an update them!! X


----------



## charlie00134

I'm really hoping it's just too early and not a BFN


----------



## Harper14

It will be too early to test Hun don't stress you don't need it just try relaxing . Easier said than done I know

Are you testing every day? I know I would x


----------



## charlie00134

I didn't intend to but it was driving me crazy today.  

I'm feeling a bit in the dumps today, but have been all day


----------



## Hmd1987

Charlie 5 days is definitely not enough time Hun . I had transfer done on a Monday, tested following Sunday and got a bfn. Tested on the Monday and it was a bfp (got my viability scan tomorrow)... You need to try and wait till 7 days atleast


----------



## Harper14

Your bound to its all the emotions and it's out if your control and that must be the hardest part! You should get a bath and early night! 

If it's making you feel that way then maybe not test until your date. I cannot begin to imagine how hard it is but you really need to stay positive & put it down to a bad day 

X


----------



## Harper14

Hmd good luck with your scan tomorrow how exciting xx


----------



## charlie00134

Hmd good luck at your scan tomorrow. 

It's not the BFN that's made me miserable I think it's been the going back to work which has caused the issue. I'm sure I'll be fine again tomorrow. I'm going to only test with IC this week and try do it only every other day, then I'll use a FRER Saturday FMU which will be 10dp5dt and if I haven't got a BFP by then I won't be expecting one. 
I've had lots of abdomenal niggles today which I'm hoping is a start of something.


----------



## Carly82

Sorry girls im away with work at the moment in birmingham and the wifi isnt great so im not able to reply quickly.

Charlie i can only echo what the others said thats its too early and theres lots if time to get that bfp.  

Hmd...goid luck with the scan hun

Harper. We sound so alike lol. Id rather know aswell even if its not what i want to hear. I just dont like feeling like ive been forgotten about


----------



## Hmd1987

just got home from my scan............I am officially 7 weeks and 6 days pregnant with TWINS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carly82

Amazing news hun.....huge congratulations xxxx


----------



## charlie00134

Wow twins! Congratulations!


----------



## Harper14

Congratulations hmd that's amazing you must be so pleased x

Makes ladies waiting realise it's worth it in the end


----------



## Pepper07

HMD - congratulations, twins wow!   I have my viability scan on the 4th November so nervous!! xx

Charlie - I didn't get my BFP officially until 8dp5dt - started testing at 6dp and got a BFN and a faint line on 7dp but it was about 20mins over test time and it said not to read it after 10 minutes xx there is still loads of time for you yet - what symptoms do you have? xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I've got fatigue, headaches, enlarged and slightly tender boobs mainly. I've also had vivid dreams, heartburn and pulling pinching pains. I know it's early yet, I won't worry until Saturday which will be 10dp5dt


----------



## Harper14

Charlie they all sound positive symptoms x


----------



## charlie00134

I feel like it should have worked, I have nothing stopping me except not ovulating but then again I only had one embryo suitable for transfer at the end.


----------



## Pepper07

Your symptoms sound just like mine were before I got my BFP, I only had one embryo to transfer too and none to freeze - remember it only takes one stay positive! xx


----------



## charlie00134

I'm doing my best, just getting a bit too tired I think


----------



## Pepper07

Yes I know it's on your mind all the time isn't it and it wears you out   I am still like that now though even though I have got a beautiful BFP I am now stressing about viability scan on the 4th Nov as I had a miscarriage last time and it seems such a long time to wait! xx The hardest bit is all  the waiting I think...x


----------



## charlie00134

I'm still negative this morning  not out yet.


----------



## Pepper07

how many days after transfer are you? x


----------



## Pepper07

Oh forgot to ask which POAS you are using? xx


----------



## charlie00134

I'm only 7dp5dt and it's been 10miU internet dip sticks. I'm gunna get a pound shop one today too incase those are dodgy.
I feel really under the weather today


----------



## Pepper07

Thats still really early especially if you had a late implanter! XI used Asda and Predictor tests they were really good for me maybe it is worth switching brands if you are testing tomorrow xx


----------



## charlie00134

Switching to pound shop and doing a FRER Saturday. Had Brown spotting today so with any luck I'll know soon.


----------



## Pepper07

Okay keep me posted xx good luck xx


----------



## charlie00134

Thanks hun, I really appreciate the suppport.


----------



## Harper14

Hey Charlie hope you are holding in there all your symptoms seem positive and test date is not a while yet, keep positive!! I have a good feeling for you.

Pepper and hmd how's early pregnancy treating you

Lula have you told mfs? What did they say hope your also enjoying your pregnancy

Carly take it you not heard anything? I've not either I've also not chased either decided in gong to give another week although can you believe that's been 3 weeks already 

X


----------



## Pepper07

Hi Harper

Early pregnancy is treating me well so far thank you, I am just trying to stop myself going crazy until the 4th when I get my viability scan - I am so nervous! xx

Hope all is going well with you x


----------



## Hmd1987

First day back at work for me tomorrow - doctor signed me off for a week as I had super bad morning sickness. From about weds to Sunday I couldn't keep any food down, never felt so rotten 

Really struggling with this eating little and often as I'm so used to just the standard 3 meals a day. I don't particularly like snacking or nibbling on stuff either. Going to be interesting tomorrow

At least I know why I was feeling so sick though lol hopefully it will get better soon and then I might actually be able to enjoy this pregnancy

When I had the scan yesterday, the doc did say both my ovaries were still quite enlarged and whilst I'm pregnant this won't change. Not sure what impact this will have - was too overwhelmed with seeing the babies to actually ask


----------



## Carly82

Hi everyone

Charlie I am keeping everything crossed for you   I really hope you see that BFP soon!

Hi pepper07, hope your scan date comes round quickly for you.

Hmd, hope you're feeling much better. Will you find out what ur having? Hope work goes ok tomorrow.

Lula, how are you?

Harper, I emailed last night asking if my bloods were back, the ones that had to be repeated, and also if there was any news on matching. I got an email this afternoon from Hayley saying she had spoken to Claire and they think I will probably matched in the next week or 2 and my bloods are now fine.
How can they say a week or 2?? They have been unable to give a time frame any other time so why now? I feel really down about it all! I keep hearing adverts on the radio from care fertility in Manchester asking for egg donors and I'm tempted to ring!!


----------



## charlie00134

More spotting, beginning to wonder if.it's AF


----------



## Harper14

Charlie I'm sure it's nothing to worry about I think spotting is fairly common.

Pepper I'm glad your doing well and I'm sure once you've had the scan then you will feel better .

Hmd bad news on sickness, when I was pregnant last time I was very sick up until 14 weeks everyone was saying I was lucky as I put on no weight other than baby but I felt awful hope won't be as bad for you but the good news is after this time I felt great had a tiny bump & had a great pregnancy.

Carly at least they have gave you a time maybe they have a match for it they are just waiting for paperwork or something back, it's further along than me I just got told will get picked soon ahh so frustrating but we've come so far so hopefully won't be long now although I really don't think we'll have treatment before Xmas but on the bright side at least we can have a wine !! Fingers crossed we do treatment before!! I know it's hard and you think other place might be quicker but were at the last stage hang on in there shouldn't be too long. I have a feeling you will be picked soon. I'm on holiday next week so going to enjoy myself the sun, family time and not think about it

Sorry for long post girls but for once I'm feeling rather upbeat tonight prob cause I've had a glass of wine and packing our cases so this is actually been the last thing on my mind first time in forever. X


----------



## charlie00134

BfaintP this morning.   
Although I think I forgot my progesterone support this morning. Worried now


----------



## Pepper07

Thats fab   what test did you use? A line is a line thats how my tests started so congrats hun xxxx
Just try get your progesterone in asap xx


----------



## charlie00134

First Vue test. Can't do prog until 6 pm when I get home :/


----------



## Pepper07

Okay bet your super excited about a faint positive aren't you?

I'd just ring clinic and see how many they want you to take today then I think normally they want you to try take them about 12 hours apart x


----------



## charlie00134

I am, and nervous cos I had a m/c in January

I've emailed MFS asking them


----------



## Carly82

aww charlie i really think this has worked for you  I know how you feel though as i had a mc in feb so you'll still be worried xx


----------



## charlie00134

Will tell MFS on Wednesday then hopefully I'll get a viability scan date. I just want to sleep for 8 weeks


----------



## Pepper07

Yes I know exactly how you feel I had a miscarriage last time its so hard but we have to try stay positive as its a step in the right direction x I asked for my scan at 7 weeks with miscarrying last time it's too long for me to wait xx


----------



## charlie00134

I thought MFS scanned at 7 week's as standard...


----------



## Pepper07

I don't no what their policy is on scans but they were going to scan me when I was 8 weeks but I asked for it a week earlier xx


----------



## charlie00134

Ah, I'll just take what they give me I think. I'm going to try.and be reasonably relaxed I hope. Don't know how long that will last though. I'd be happier if the spotting stopped.


----------



## Pepper07

Loads of women I know have had spotting throughout the first trimester so try not to worry too much xx


----------



## Harper14

Yay Charlie bfp that's fab so so pleased for you

Just out if interest as you are all mentioning different tests as and when. (Also wondering if) I get to that stage I just assumed you used normal pregnancy tests e.g clear blue but you are all talking about different tests do the clinic tell you what tests to use? I'm confused x


----------



## charlie00134

I've been using internet cheapies, which are dip sticks, the type which are less than £3.00 for about 20 - 30, so great for daily testing. Pound shop tests are First Vue tests which are more like regular mid stream tests, I bought these cos I'm tight and I wasn't trusting the cheapies. FRER is First Response Early Result they're pretty much everyone's favourite tests for accuracy rates. Minimal evaps and it's not difficult to read, plus they get results nice and early.
The clinic gave me one test, I will do it on OTD.


----------



## Pepper07

I got my BFP using a First Response and an Asda own brand one both designed for early testing so perfect for impatient ladies like me! xxx


----------



## Carly82

I'm matched!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hmd1987

congratulations carly!!!! that's fantastic news!


----------



## Harper14

Congratulations Carly I'm really happy for you

When do you start treatment?

X


----------



## Pepper07

Congrats that's great! xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations Carly! It all speeds up from here!


----------



## Carly82

Thanks everyone i'm so relieved!

Got an email to say im matched and to ring a nurse. She just needed to know the date of my last af and then said once she's looked at the other lady's notes they'd be in touch with a treatment plan. Hope she comes back soon lol

Harper, i really hope you hear off them soon xx


----------



## Harper14

That's great whenis af due? Hopefully treatment will start soon 

They said my details were passed again the other day and they hope to hear over the weekend - fingers crossed!! 

We fly on holiday tonight so going to forget about it for a week I'll try popping in to see how your getting on but incase I don't hope this week goes well for Charlie getting bfp confirmed and Carly you get your treatment plan

X


----------



## charlie00134

I can't wait to tell them. And then I can go to my docs and see if I can get bloods or an even earlier scan because I'm getting abdominal pain. Worried about OHSS showing up


----------



## Harper14

Why can't you just go to your docs anyway?

Have you tested again today x


----------



## charlie00134

I might see if I can email or message my doctor and ask if they'll arrange something


----------



## Carly82

Have a fantastic holiday harper. Hope they sort a match ready for when you get back.
Im on cd31 today so technically af due anytime but last Couple have been 40 and 50 something days long so god knows

Charlie what happened after you got told you were matched?

eeeeeeeek im really excited xx


----------



## charlie00134

I waited while they worked out the syncing, then was given 10 days of Norethisterone to induce a bleed (I don't have natural cycles) then I got injection training


----------



## Carly82

Hope everyones having a good weekend!

I wonder if i'll have treatment before xmas...i hope so.


----------



## Harper14

Woo woo I've just had the best news I've been matched yay so happy

We're in Dubai and time is ahead so I've just sat with my first g&t and thought if check my email and there it was looks like we will be celebrating tonight!!

Charlie how are you getting on have you had it confirmed?

Carly once you told the nurse did you hear when your starting or the next step x


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations Harper!

I get to tell them on Wednesday morning and then I think they'll arrange my viability scan.


----------



## Carly82

Brilliant Harper...i'm soooooooo happy for you   

I rang on friday to tell her when my last af was and she rang me today to tell me i'll be given an appointment to go in within the next week to pick up meds ect. I think i'll be taking the norethisterone but sam's going to confirm that on wednesday when she has spoken to the doctor. I'm on cd32 today but the last couple of cycles have been over 40 and 50 days long so will see what the doctor want me to do. xx


----------



## charlie00134

You'll have caught me up in no time!


----------



## Carly82

Im so excited!! I just want to crack on and know what im doing. Im one of the most impatient people ever and its nearly broke me lol.

What happens if af shows up before i go in...would i have to wait for the next one?


----------



## Harper14

Great Carly that you know what's happening already. - it will fly I am sure

I had to email as signal not great here, my next af not due until 16th nov I'm hoping that they will still do treatment before Xmas - take it if you getting your mess next week you will? How exciting!! 

Charlie has the news sunk in yet? Do you know when they will scan you? I was so paranoid with my first pregnancy due to previous miscarriages that I went for so many scans in fact it bordered on obsessive but for me it gave me peace of mind. I'm sure you don't need to go to that extent. How you feeling in General has your bloatedness gone x


----------



## charlie00134

I feel fine apart from moments of morning sickness and abdominal pain. I don't know when the scan will be, they say about 3 weeks after OTD so I'll be between 7 and 8 weeks by then. It's sunk in and it hasn't, I barely dare hope it'll last after last time, I'll be glad to get out of the first tri. I get to announce after my dating scan around Christmas though which is exciting.


----------



## Carly82

Got an appontment on Tuesday to get my meds ect   Sam said i'll be starting Norethisterone on wednesday. Very excited lol

Charlie, how are you. Did you tell MFS your news x


----------



## charlie00134

That's exciting Carly bet you can't wait. 

I told MFS today and they've booked my scan for the 22nd at exactly 8 weeks. I've got my first midwifes appointment the day before too.


----------



## Carly82

Im very excited. I bet you are too! 

Did you take norethisterone for 10 days? Im tryingbto work out when EC might be. How long do you inject from cd2?

Sorry for all the questions lol.....although im sure they'll be plenty more   xx


----------



## charlie00134

I was on norethisterone for 10 days then stims from cd2 I was on stims 10 days EC was on the 12th day. They only found cd1 as the first day you wake up bleeding though.


----------



## Carly82

How many days after your last tablet did you bleed?


----------



## charlie00134

3 or 4 I think, not certain.


----------



## Harper14

Charlie how exciting for you enjoy every minute.

Carly also exciting for you it's all happening so fast . I don't understand why do you take the northisterone is that to stop you bleeding oh it's all so confusing for me. 

Nothing new to say from me they are just trying to work out mine. & recipients cycle and then I'll know more 
X


----------



## Carly82

Harper its so they can make my period come as sometimes i have really long cycles x


----------



## Harper14

Thanks Carly for clarifying does that mean as I have normal cycles I won't have to take northisterone? 

Have you worked out she egg collection is likely to be 

X


----------



## charlie00134

It's very hard to work out egg collection because response to meds varies so drastically. I got so worked up trying to predict when it would be.


----------



## Carly82

If you have regular cycles you'll probably just wait till day 2 of your next cycle and start stimming jabs xx

Like charlie said its hard to judge but i reckon around 27th nov maybe xx


----------



## Carly82

Hi everyone

Charlie how you feeling? Hope your bean is growing big and strong.

Harper hope you're having a fab holiday. Have you heard anymore from mfs?

Pepper and HMD hope you're both doing well 

Lulabelle where are you hun!! Hope everythings ok 

Ive got my appointment tomorrow. Cant wait! Im on cd41 today and the plan so far is to start norethisterone on wednesday but ive been getting af cramps and last cycle was 42 days. I wonder what would happen if af comes  would i have to wait or just start stims?

Ive missed chatting to you all xx


----------



## Harper14

Hey ladies,

Just arrived back to the cold brrr!! 

I've heard from mfs today but I'm rather confused they have said there just trying to work out mine and recipients cycle to plan treatment and asked me to confirm when's next bleed is but I'm not sure if it meant to contact them when I have next bleeder to let them know when it's expected ( although they already know it's next week ) I used to have really irregular cycles like you Carly but past few months have been 32 days so I'm really not sure what plan is with me. They have not mentioned northisterone or coming in yet for meds so I'm wondering what's next step I've emailed them tonight to find out - anyone any ideas ?

How exciting for you Carly wish I was at that stage still feel I'm in limbo but excited I know it's going ahead either way just be nice if it was before Xmas although as I keep being reminded by my 3 year old Xmas is not long !!

Charlie & hmd hope you are both doing well 

X


----------



## Carly82

Hi Harper, hope you had a nice holiday. They'll need to know when your next af is due so they can sync you both. 
I used to have 28/29 day cycles but the last few have been really long!  

I'll let you know tomorrow how it goes xx


----------



## Harper14

Holiday was lovely thank you had a really nice break.

So do I have to wait for af and then they decide in treatment or do I start treatment once af arrives I'm very confused and worried it's going to be delayed another cycle. I'm still trying to understand how this all works

Have they said what you have to do if af arrives first ?
X


----------



## charlie00134

Harper, you should ring them and just ask tomorrow I'm sure it'll help. 
I'm fine just counting down to my scan, symptoms vary and come and go. I seem less symptomatic at a weekend oddly.


----------



## Carly82

Harper they need to know now as you'll probably start treatment with ur next af 

Charlie have you been testing much? I imagine i would every few days lol


----------



## charlie00134

I tested everyday for a while then on OTD and once since. I've stopped now so I don't stress over whether it's darker or not.


----------



## Harper14

Hi Carly 

How did you get on today? I've not heard anything other than to contact on day 1 which is next week so I'm hoping they will get me in the for scan and meds etc but that may not be plan they may put me on pillor anything for all I know ahh I'm a control freak just like to plan ahead.

Charlie how you doing? Has it sunk in yet x


----------



## Carly82

Hiya sorry I'm only just replying, been a really busy day today. Well I started norethisterone today instead of tomorrow and I'm on that until the 15 th. Hopefully af should arrive by the 18/19th then will start the 150 fostimon on day 2. If all goes to plan then EC will be around the 29th November. 

Hubby is going to be doing my jabs as I really don't like the idea of them so she actually got him to give me a practice injection   haha he didn't do too bad though!

Harper did you call them today. I wonder what your next steps are? We're at pretty similar stages either way so it'll be nice to have some support  

Charlie I think if I get my BFP I'd drive myself mad with poas! I'd have to do like you did and draw a line after OTD lol. What date is your scan, can't remember when you said.
Have you told many people?


----------



## Harper14

Carly how exciting did you get all your Meds today then? When do you pay? 

From what I gather I've to call first day of period which is due next weekend and then go in and see them and I would imagine treatment starts then if I am correct we will be at the same time but I've not had confirmation of this yet and I don't know if they have synced recipient up - either way shouldn't be much longer

Have they said when or how many times you need to go in for scans/bloods? 
X


----------



## charlie00134

My scans on the 22nd November at bang on 8 week's.
I've told my Mum, my Dad, Sid's parents and my 3 best friends who have told their partners. I've refused to tell my manager yet if it's worked or not because she tried to get too involved when I was having treatment asking what each appointment was for and what was happening now. I don't want that, I've tried to make everyone who knows know I don't want to be wrapped in cotton wool. 

They can't give blood test appointments until you get the bleed and then they book a scan based on the result of that. You get about 2-5 day's notice for everything once you're started.


----------



## Harper14

Hey ladies, nurse has just called to confirm treatment will be this cycle but illness starting on day 23 and egg collection should be around Xmas eve with transfer between Xmas and new year if this is ok with recipient.

I'm so excited as both my husband and I are off all over Xmas so if it works out right I'll have no stress of work or school run and be able to relax.

I'm not sure why I would start day 23 and I was too excited to ask so I'm sure more will e explained to me once af arrives I'm just hoping she I time next week but knowing my luck I'll be late 

Carly how you feeling? X


----------



## Carly82

Thats great harper. I could be wrong but youll probably be starting norethisterone on day 23 so they can guarantee when ur af arrives. She also said its good for ur uterus. Norethisterone will be for 10 days then ur af will come a few days later then youll start jabs.

Its fab that timing has worked out well for you!

Charlie i only work in a small office of 8 of us so they all know but im glad they do as it'd do my head in if i couldnt speak about it and theyre all really supportive

X


----------



## Harper14

Hi Carly I thought that but she said egg collection is week of Xmas so that doesn't work out to do northisterone first I'm sure she said I'll go straight on stims as I have regular (ish) periods. I'm sure it will al be confirmed what the plan is but I've just got to set aside Xmas week for ec & et! 

What date again did you say you are hoping for ec? X


----------



## Carly82

Mine will be last week of nov xx


----------



## Harper14

Carly that's really not long away how exciting plus you get to find out for Xmas .

Charlie can I please ask after you started drugs what days did you attend clinic I'm just trying to predict days I'll need off I know it could be slightly different but it give me an idea and apologies as you have probably told me numerous times 

X


----------



## Carly82

she told me youll go in on about day 5/6 of stims, then again on around day 9/10 and then its ec so only about 2 or 3 times before ec xx


----------



## Harper14

Thanks Carly that really helps work things out provisionally so glad we're going through it at the same time x


----------



## Harper14

Carly forgot to ask did you have a scan on Tuesday? Or have you to go for one before stims? X


----------



## Carly82

No hun i didnt have a scan, just when your on jabs.

Im glad aswell


----------



## charlie00134

I had a blood test, then a scan and blood test then they scheduled EC


----------



## Carly82

Hello

How's everyone doing? 

Charlie I see from your signature you've got a scan soon, is everything ok?

Harper have you had anymore info regarding treatment dates from mfs?

Lulabelle, really hope your ok hunni, been wondering how you are!

AFM, I'm on day 6 of norethisterone. Last day of taking them is Friday so hoping by next Monday or Tuesday af should of arrived so I can start injections. No side effect so far but I didn't last time I was on them.


----------



## Harper14

Hi Carly 

I'm good thanks I'm due on next Monday I've then to call them go in for baseline scan and then start treatment but I'm still not quite sure of treatment plan until next week but do know egg collection is around Xmas week. 

Good that you've had no side effects and injections will be here before you know it.

Are you gaving icsi or ivf I'm not sure what to do, Charlie & pepper what did you have?

Also did any of you alter you diets at all ?

Lula hope everything is ok?

X


----------



## charlie00134

I'm alright just had spotting from 4 weeks to 6 weeks and it really began to play on my anxiety. I rsang the EPAU on Thursday and they scheduled me for a scan tomorrow at 6+4 to see if they can offer some reassurance. 
I had regular IVF but if you need ICSI they do ICSI, they tend to make the decision on the day based on the sperm produced.


----------



## Carly82

Make sure you letvys know how you get on Charlie! 

Im having icsi. They told us when we met the doctor and signed the forms. Hubbys SA was fine butbtheybthink it'll work best for us with the length of time weve been trying.

I should also be due on next monday ish. How strange that  my EC Will be end of this month and yours end of dec!


----------



## Harper14

Charlie don't worry I spotted until week 10 of my first pregnancy and everything was fine they say it's quite normal but I know how you must be feeling I think by my 12 week scans had already had 4 others as I was do paranoid but I'm sure everything is fine - let us know how you get on.

They said the same to is Carly about icsi but my husband semen analysis was good and fro what I've been reading about icsi I think there more chance of ivf working with us but I suppose the clinic will do what they think best. Carly are you having one out back? I've decided I am but if we are not successful this round then ill put two next time .

Carly I know how strange I think mine is to do with my recipient and Xmas week works out best for both of is I am also interested to know what my treatment will be I was always told short protocol but I know I'm at high risk of ohss as amh is 62 ahh!!

Xx


----------



## Carly82

Charlie hope your scan goes well today! Keep us posted x


----------



## Harper14

Hope all goes well today Charlie thinking of you x


----------



## charlie00134

Scan went fine, we saw the heartbeat and they're 4.3mm CRL. Next scan is a week on Friday.


----------



## Harper14

Fantastic news hopefully you can relax not and look forward to the next scan.

Could you see anything? X


----------



## charlie00134

I could see the gestational sac, the yolk sac I think she said and a blob with a tiny flickering heartbeat


----------



## Carly82

Lovely to hear everything is good   x


----------



## charlie00134

Now I'm just waiting 9 days until my clinic scan


----------



## jane29

I don't rate Manchester Fertility that well, from my experience they are always negative about everything and over-cautious on their meds, I was on Fostimon 75iu for my injectable cycle there and i clearly needed a higher dosage as I wasn't responding to it. They refused to give me higher dose and made out like it was really unusual not to respond to it like there was something really wrong with me. From reading a lot of boards there are loads of ladies who don't respond to such a low dose and need higher meds and its very normal. I found their scanning not that great either, they never explain what they are doing or size of follicles etc so i was always left really confused. The thing that really made me mad was when i requested my PRIVATE medical notes that contain stuff in them that is PRIVATE to me only when i had to send them to a new clinic, they sent the notes to my address with my partners name on too, how disgusting is that? Another thing that made me mad was that it took them ages to recommend a Hycosy test so after i'd wasted loads of money i eventually found out that I had a blocked tube and a damaged on after they had said they didn't think i needed one as i was 'low risk'. I spent a fortune there and i'm just glad i'm with the Lister now, they are a lot more professional and explain everything x


----------



## charlie00134

I've had the complete opposite experience with them. They told me what they were doing on scan, explained my treatment thoroughly and kept me informed. But then again they started me straight way on the 150 dose and it seems this was the right dose for me so perhaps that's why I feel I had a better experience. Plus I love thsir nwe premises.


----------



## jane29

Well i'm glad they were good for you and their new premises are nice! there were just so many things that I wasn't happy with there, firstly I should have started with a Hycosy before doing any treatment, no point in doing treatment if tubes are closed. They said i was 'low risk' and didn't see it as being important, clearly it was! Then considering i'm a PCOS lady with irregular/non existent periods you would have thought that they would suggest me to start Metformin as the first treatment, it was never mentioned to me and I did 5 unresponsive Clomid treatments that may have been more successful with a Metformin combination. Then they forgot to do a baseline scan before my injects which would have shown a late ovulation on on my last Clomid cycle, instead they started injects without the baseline and the leftover follicle turned into a cyst. Just got a bit miffed and thousands of pounds later i'm at the Lister hoping to egg share x


----------



## Harper14

hi jane, thanks for your post its always good to hear everyone experiences good or bad and i am sorry you had such a bad time at mfs.

I can only go on my account so far and they have been fab they have made sure i had all the checks before discussing treatment so that was hsg, scans, bloods, etc and i have not started treatment yet but they have booked me in for a baseline scan and explained everything so far im sorry to say it sounds like you may be the exception.

all the girls i have followed so far from mfs have all had good things to say and even better are all pregnant which is amazing and gives me every confidence in them.

interesting your point on metamorfin i am also pco and had not thought about this although read a lot of good things about it so it will be something i will bring up with them. who told you that you should have been on it or is it from research? are you on it now?

I have also heard very good things about the lister so i wish you every luck and hope you get accepted to egg share and have success xxx


----------



## charlie00134

jane29 said:


> Well i'm glad they were good for you and their new premises are nice! there were just so many things that I wasn't happy with there, firstly I should have started with a Hycosy before doing any treatment, no point in doing treatment if tubes are closed. They said i was 'low risk' and didn't see it as being important, clearly it was! Then considering i'm a PCOS lady with irregular/non existent periods you would have thought that they would suggest me to start Metformin as the first treatment, it was never mentioned to me and I did 5 unresponsive Clomid treatments that may have been more successful with a Metformin combination. Then they forgot to do a baseline scan before my injects which would have shown a late ovulation on on my last Clomid cycle, instead they started injects without the baseline and the leftover follicle turned into a cyst. Just got a bit miffed and thousands of pounds later i'm at the Lister hoping to egg share x


I can understand why you'd be so upset. I think I've escaped most of these possible issues because I went straight in for IVF, have already had a dye test and was already on Metformin. I hope you fed back to them and hopefully they'll learn from their mistakes so future ladies don't have any issues with them. Thanks for sharing your experience though


----------



## Carly82

Hi jane

Thanks for letting us know how you found them. Wish you lots of success for future treatment.

Harper. How are you hun. I saw youve got your baseline zcan booked. When is it for? Im ringing to book mine when af arrives.

Charlie. I forgot to ask. Did you find out if your recipient got pregnant or do you not want to know?

X


----------



## jane29

Thanks everyone and i'm glad that there are people who have had good experiences there. I think the final straw for me was when after i'd had the Hycosy there I waited for a letter from them just to confirm exactly what had happened and results etc. so that I could give it to my GP as I was/ am thinking of having a laproscopy at some point. They sent a letter full of typos, one typo even said that it was the right tube blocked and it was actually the left one. I emailed and asked them to write the letter again without typos and they got really mardy about it. I still haven't got a proper letter so I had to go through it and change things in biro before i gave it to my GP and I thought it was really unprofessional x


----------



## Harper14

Charlie out of interest were you on metamorfin before you went with mfs or did they prescribe it?

Carly are you on it?

Is it worth me going to my gp to be put on it or is it too late?

Carly I've to call as soon as af arrives and go in for baseline scan I'm hoping it comes on time I'm getting af symptoms but could be my mind playing tricks roll on Monday x


----------



## charlie00134

I've been on Metformin since January time after my miscarriage, MFS just told me to stay on it and I know from my previous gynae doctor to stay on it while pregnant. 

I haven't asked yet about ny recipient but I will, sometimes they won't let you know for a year others have said but I shall be asking them at my scan.


----------



## jane29

If you've got PCOS there is a lot of evidence to say that Metformin can help with it as PCOS people don't process Insulin as they should a bit similar to type 2 diabetes, which is actually what Metformin is for. A lot of people have found that there cycle and periods have become regular again after they have used Metformin for a few months and it makes them ovulate more regularly. Some GP's won't prescribe it as it is a diabetic medication but I printed out some information off the internet and wrote my GP a letter asking her to prescribe and and why and she let me have it. Some GP's are fine and just prescribe it anyway. I started with 500mg for 2 weeks to get my body used to it as it can cause bad tummy, then I bumped it up to 1000mg. PCOS maximum dose is 2000mg daily although I won't take that much my max is 1000mg x


----------



## Harper14

thanks jane,

i am now worried that i should be on this, i have seen lots of positive reports about it but assumed as i have not been prescribed it then its not for me.

is it something you need to take for quite a few months prior to treatment or would i benifit from starting it now bearing in mind my treatment is starting in a matter of weeks?

i am now panicking that i have missed something here.

did you have to have a blood test to test insulin? i also dont want to take anything that will have a negitive effect 

xx


----------



## jane29

I just cut and pasted this info about PCOS and Metformin for you, it also mentions that it helps with the excessive androgen production which i believe refers to that fact that many of us with PCOS also have elevated testosterone levels which are not good for fertility. I wouldn't worry about it just mention it to your GP, I don't think the UK GP's are as clued up here as they are in the US, I learnt about Metformin from the Soulcysters board:

Integrative medicine recognizes the seriousness of PCOS, as well as the need to approach the management of PCOS as a disease of insulin resistance in order to offer hope to the millions of women who suffer from this disease. For example, metformin, an insulin sensitizing agent that also helps to reduce excessive androgen production, promotes weight loss, restores fertility, and enhances glucose metabolism in patients with PCOS, is drastically underutilized by conventional medicine for this disease.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm on 1500mg on slow release (I can't take the regular type it makes me too ill). I ha. To have a glucose tolerance test before theyd prescribe it. I'd recommend asking your doctor or MFS


----------



## jane29

I had to have a liver and kidney function test before they prescribed it to me x


----------



## lulabelle2013

hi ladies,

hope you are all well?

i am so sorry i have been awol, after i got bfp my happiness quickly turned to stress as i started worrying about everything and spending every minute on here reading things i wasnt enjoying the moment for what it was so my husband made me come off until we had the scan and i can relax so i am sorry i have not been on its been really hard but also refreshing.

cant wait to catch up on everything thats been going on

carly & harper congratulations looks like things are moving nicely for you now

pepper & charlie congrats on BFP you should be at a similar stage to me

afm well had the scan this morning so amazing to see so much already i am nearly 9 weeks and have another scan in 3 weeks feel so blessed and finally like i can relax a little, so far no sickness or anyhting nor have i put on too much weight infact i have actually lost weight (prob the stressing)

i prob wont be on as much as i used to as i am trying to stay positive and as amazing as this site is it too easy to start researching what will go wrong but i will keep popping in to see how you are all doing especially carly as we have always been at the same stage and i am so excited that you are starting treatment.

also there is a part of me thats gutted i didnt get to experience treatment but my husband has said that i can buy a new bag with the money so i am hoping that will remind me of the journey.

xxx


----------



## Carly82

Lulabelle!!!!!! Ive missed you hunni!!!! Im so happy for you. Just think with all that money youve saved you can buy lots of lovely baby stuff....after the new bag purchase of course  
How were Mfs when you told them? Did you have to pay for the tests?
Please keep in touch hun  

Harper and charlie. How are you both?

I took my last lot of tablets yesterday so its just a case of waiting for af to arrive. Hopefully should be here by mon/tues so i can start injections. Charlie did you have a scan before you started injections or just during?

My invoice also arrived yesterday so will pay that next week.
Please God let this work!!!  

If anyone would like to add me on ** im carly alty xx


----------



## Harper14

Lula lovely to hear from you I've been worried but glad everything ok hope you can now relax!

Carly lucky you finishing tablets how you feeling?

I'm having a negative day feel at first I felt like it was a great time to go through all this over Xmas due to work and being able to relax but in now feeling like I will have no social life over Xmas we are a very social couple and got loads of parties I'm trying to give excuses for not attending or those we do for not drinking but I know it will be all worth if just having a negative day I think because I'm hoping my af will arrive as planned on Monday then I'll know my next steps but at the moment just feel a but rubbish even a glass of wine and strictly not cheering me up !

I just keep thinking what if it doesn't work maybe it's cause it's getting closer ahh

Sorry for long post x


----------



## Carly82

Harper i keep thinking the same about it not working hun. I just dont feel like id ever be that lucky! I know theres no way of knowing until OTD but im not feeling positive at all. Also everyone else on this thread got a bfp and i keep thinking theres no chance that all of us will !! 

Sorry hun im not doing a good job of cheering you up am i lol


----------



## Harper14

Ha ha were proper doom & gloom you and I tonight!!

I totally know where your coming from &  I've actually surprised myself with how positive & upbeat I've been since being matched and finally felt like we were doing something other than keep trying & I think it's harder for us as we have children no one really knows what we're going through everyone assumes we've had 1 child we should be able to have another.....if only life was simple!!

I think we are feeling the way we do because its all becoming real we are both due af beginning of next week so maybe that's why we feel the way we do!

I feel like 2013 has been such a hard year and all I seem to have thought about is ttc and we maybe need to accept what will be will be, I always said I'd do 3 tries and then accept that we are destined to have just 1 child!!

I suppose we have to look at the positives tht we have got children & experienced having that child which is more than some on this forum!

Sorry for rambling I've now had too glasses of wine - starting to feel little bit merrier xx


----------



## Harper14

Hi Carly 

Hope your feeling more positive today. I had a long chat with my dh last night and felt loads better he summarised and said that what ever the outcome at least we can say we tried and he's right all that positivity seems to have work as I have woke up this morning to af yay !!! Never been so happy for af to arrive

Don't know if Sam in today so I've emailed to let them know hopefully this weeki can find out my next steps and get my baseline scan x


----------



## Carly82

Yaaay im so happy for you     I would just give them a ring, someone will be there. 
Your dh sounds just like mine! He said exactly the same to me. We decided if this one doesnt work then providing everything goes ok this time we will give it 1 more shot and if its not meant to be we'll just move on. 
I know it seems a bit early but i like to have a plan lol.

Let me know when mfs get back to you. Lots of love xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Hi ladies. 
Glad you're doing well lulabelle, I know all about the Google dangers but I'm trying to take anything like that with a pinch of salt. I think you must be about 2 weeks ahead of me cos I'm 7+2 today.
Harper and Carly I felt the same and every lady who got I BFP I thought well that lessens my odds but it doesn't and here I am.
Carly I only had scans right at the beginning when the chromosome blood tests were done and on day 12 of stims


----------



## Harper14

Thanks for your words of advice Charlie I'm sure it was the same for how you felt when you were in out position hope your feeling ok when's next scan?

Carly another things dh said was we should look at the positives if everyone has got bfp so far on this thread then maybe there is something lucky about that also everyone story that I have read who is doing egg share through mfs so far has a bfp maybe the bfn don't post but it's still hopeful.

I've called and left a message done expect to hear anything until tomorrow 

Xx


----------



## charlie00134

Im alright just getting moments of ms but very mild. My MFS scan is Friday and I have the midwife Thursday too


----------



## Harper14

how exciting for you this week it will all become very real.

out of interest after this scan with MFS is that the last you deal with them? x


----------



## Harper14

Charlie how much of metformin did you take a day and did you have any blood tests before they prescribed it? Who prescribed it to you I'm just trying to establish if mfs will give me it it if go will x


----------



## charlie00134

Yes after this scan they will discharge me to the NHS. 
My doctor prescribed it because I asked for it, I was on 3x500mg a day initially but now I'm on 1500mg at night because I'm on the slow release. I had a glucose tolerance test before being given it. I asked for it before I even knew I was having IVF, in fact I first had it before I start Fertility treatment, I'd learned about it and asked my doctor.


----------



## Carly82

H ladies.

Charlie thanks for the info ref scanning. I wondered as I've read a lot of ladies on here have a scan on cd2 before they're first injection. I remember Sam telling me to ring on day 1 but to be honest I can't remember why lol. Good luck for your scan on Friday  

Harper are you considering asking about the metformin. I was prescribed it earlier this year when I was on clomid. I was on 1500mg per day and it made me feel so poorly. I've still got a prescription in my bag dated 6 months ago as I never got any more. Maybe I should ring and ask as well as it's worth feeling I'll if it helps!


----------



## Harper14

thanks charlie, i am going to speak to the clinic and see what they say.

carly the more i have read about it the more i think we should be on it as we have pcos its meant to help with ivf so much in fact that some clinics leeds recommend all woman take at the start of ivf cycle but i am not sure if its effective if we start now as seems some are on it for months before treatment. 

call MFS and see what they say i am going to.

also it minimises risk of OHSS and miscarriage 

did your GP prescribe it? xx


----------



## Carly82

Yes it was prescribed by my gp before I even went to mfs


----------



## Harper14

i really do think we should both be on it if anything just to reduce the risk of OHSS 

depends what MFS say but the more i read i am surprised we are not on it - actually i dont know they are not going to put me on as i dont even know what protocol i am on but i am sure its short protocol will ask this week when i go.

xx


----------



## charlie00134

On the front of Metformin: the internet is very pro metformin because it make PCOS ladies feel like they're doing something but it's not a cure or a miracle. There's very little in the way of formal testing been done and it's not actually licensed for treatment of PCOS. When I asked my doctors about it they actually googled it. I'm on it and won't be coming off it anytime soon but it's just a comfort blanket for me, when I was on the regular release I wouldn't take it, it just wasn't worth the misery.
What I'm trying to say is don't believe everything online, women will always swear it's the one thing they did that helped, you'll find about as much support for acupuncture and there's no hard evidence for that. 
If youre not on it don't panic and now may not be the time to go on it, it takes a couple of months to kick in.


----------



## charlie00134

One thing there is support and evidence for is relaxing! So don't get worked up about what you are or aren't on. X x


----------



## Carly82

Thats why i stopped it Charlie. It made me feel so ill all the time. I was never told about a slow release though.
I understand what your saying and i do agree that it may be too late now for this cycle


----------



## Harper14

Thanks Charlie you find you get yourself worked up about everything you should and shouldn't be on - Google is the worst thing for infertility ha ha!!

I have also read that there is horrendous side effects

Maybe I'll just look into further if this cycle is not successful 

I'll mention to mfs and see what they say. 

Carly another week closer is it this week you start injections? X


----------



## Carly82

Yeah its this week  

Af due anytime now and i'll start injections on day 2 xx


----------



## charlie00134

I wasn't offered slow release, I found it by chance but it's so much better.


----------



## Harper14

Carly - exciting times

Afm I've called the clinic to inform af arrived yesterday they are going to work out dates and treatment etc and call me back either today or tomorrow eeekk all becoming real 
X


----------



## Carly82

I might ring and ask if id be ok going back on it. Although i know it wouldnt benefit this cycle at least id be prepared for the next one if needed.

Harper it really is exciting. For once im wishing af would hurry up lol so i can get going! X


----------



## Harper14

Carly let me know what they say I'm also going to talk to them about it.

Hope your af arrives soon x


----------



## Harper14

Carly any sign of af? 

Well I've got a plan start northisterone 7 th December then stims. 16th dec all being well egg collection on 30th with transfer 4 th jan only thing is I'm back at work on the 6th which will be. 2 days after transfer do you think I will need more time off? X


----------



## Harper14

Sorry girls more questions

When do you have to pay the invoice x


----------



## Carly82

Hey harper. Really pleased youve got your treatment plan   I had a feeling they would put you on norethisterone. Its great having dates to work around!
I got my invoice on friday so just over a week after i picked up my meds.

Af arrived this morning    so i'll be starting stimming tomorrow! Ive let mfs know and im just waiting for them to ring back with a date to go in for a scan. Its all happening


----------



## Harper14

Carly how exciting how many days were you on northisterone? And then how many days to af I'm just trying to work it out they want me to start on 7th dec but then I thought you were on that for 10 days then wait a few days for af then day. 2 for stims that would make ec New Year's Day not 30 th which is what they have provisionally said.

Yes it much better having some dates I'm nervous now but excited. Very excited for you though feels like I've still got ages to wait.

Just wondered if I'd need to pay this month or next doesn't really make much difference but if I paid this month I need to get presents next month or vice versa just be interesting to know z

I pick my drugs up next week at injection training so may have to pay then

Xx


----------



## Carly82

I was on them for 10 days. I took my last ones on friday and as arrived this morning so 4 days later.

You wont need to pay until december and you cant pay until you have an invoice so it will be about a week after your injection training. Im so excited for us both xx


----------



## Carly82

Just had my first injection. Wasnt too bad. Hubby is doing them for me  

Ive got to go to mfs on sunday morning for bloods and then im back again on wednesday for bloods and a scan x


----------



## Harper14

How exciting Carly it will be egg collection before you know it. How any days do you inject for? 

Was it sore ? X


----------



## Carly82

I think you inject for about 12 days. No it was fine, it did sting a bit but it's manageable xx


----------



## Carly82

Charlie, just wanted to ask....was your husband allowed to stay with you during ec?
Let us know how you get on tomorrow after your scan x


----------



## Harper14

Charlie good luck tomorrow.

Carly just think your two days down already you will soon have you first scan very exciting 

Xx


----------



## Carly82

It feels like it's going so slow


----------



## Carly82

Well just had my 3rd injection tonight. Been having some cramps today but nothing major. Hope theres some follies growing nicely in there. 

Charlie hope your scan went well

I know no-one really comes on here now as everyone but me and harper have had their treatment but im still going to post until i know the result as its nice to keep a log of how im feeling


----------



## Harper14

hi carky,

oh hope thats a good sign hopefully means follicles growing nicely have you had any other side effects?

i am glad you still come on here, feels like our little thread now.

nothing really new to report here, at clinic next thursday and then northisterone the following week so feels ages away for me yet but i am so busy with work and not had a chance to think about xmas yet im hoping that will keep me preoccupied. 

charlie hope scan went well xx


----------



## Carly82

What job do you do harper? I work in a sales office so although its not physically demanding its so stressful with targets and some not so nice customers. Sometimes feel like im going 100 miles an hour lol


----------



## charlie00134

Hubby wasn't able to come in. He was taken off to do a sample as they took me in. He was there not long after I woke up. 
My scan went fine, baby is perfect with a heartbeat and 4 limbs. 

I still come om every day or so


----------



## Carly82

Aww I bet you feel so much better


----------



## Carly82

Ive got my first blood test tomorrow which will be day 5 of stims. Wonder if they'll ring me tomorrow or monday with the results?


----------



## charlie00134

They always rang me around 2-3ish. They should tell you though x


----------



## Carly82

Had my bloods done at 9am and they've just rang to say I'm to start both injections today   I was getting a bit worried that nothing was happening as I've not really had that many side effects apart from the odd twinge here and there. I've to go in on Wednesday for a scan and more bloods.

Charlie did you find out if your recipients treatment worked? I remember you saying you were going to ask at your scan x


----------



## Harper14

hi carly,

what do the blood tests show? were you straight in and out and what does it mean now you are on 2 injections? sorry for all the questions just trying to understand.

nothing new to report here, although from next week on wards i hit new milestones every week starting with injection training, then northisterone following week then stimms so thats exciting. i feel rather relaxed about it all......for now!!!

how are you feeling? xx


----------



## Carly82

Helloo 

Ask as many questions as you like Harper. Today they measured the oestrogen levels. If they are over a certain level then you carry on with the stims and you also have a second injection at the same time which is called cetrotide and i think its to stop you releasing the eggs before ec.
I got there at 9am which is when they open on a sunday. If its during the week then you go at 7.30. I was the only person there and sharon took me straight in and took my bloods. We had a quick natter and i was out by 9.10.
Im booked in for a scan on wednesday at 9.15 which is my bday so hope its good news lol. 

Are you excited to get started? Its good to have milestones each week, hopefully it will feel like less waiting time x


----------



## Harper14

what if they are not over a certain level then what happens? oh thats good you were in and out.

what news are you hoping for on wednesday? it will be good if its the news you want on your birthday, any ideas on EC?

yes it is good and i think because its xmas etc its a really busy time, although i am going to struggle to make excuses as to why i am not drinking over xmas ive only told my closest friend and my parents no one else knows i just felt i didnt need any extra pressure, plus lots of my friends are expecting or trying and i dont want them to feel they cant share with me.

have you told many? does your work know? x


----------



## Carly82

If they are not over a certain level then you would just stick with the 1 injection then repeat the blood test a day or two later. 
Im hoping it shows lots of healthy growing follicles. Im a pretty negative person and always expecting the worst lol and ive been worrying i wont get enough eggs but hopefully there'll be lots to see on the scan.

My family know what we're doing and im glad of the support from them. My work also know which is good. I feel that since i spend more of my day there than at home id drive myself crazy if i tried tio keep it to myself. Everyones different though. Some people dont tell anyone which i also understand x


----------



## charlie00134

Carly, I didn't feel the injections working until I'd bee on them about a week and then I just got uncomfortable. I found that those stick on heat pads and hot water bottles were my best friend. Apparently it helps eggys grow too so hot water bottles are good. 
Harper, I always said I was driving, ttc or was on meds to get away with not drinking which usually worked. Plus less people asked than I would have ever thought.
I hope you're both doing well and I'm sure the rest of the year will fly by for you.

AFM - I did ask about my recipient, she was pregnant but miscarried so I'm very sad for her but she does have 4 in the freezer so she has a good chance of it still working when she's feeling better. I'm 8+3 today and my mild MS has started getting slightly worse, although I haven't been sick yet, and I'm getting pressure and cramps which I assume is my Munchkin growing.


----------



## Carly82

Hi ladies.

Charlie thats so sad for your recipient. Hope she gets her bfp with the frosties.
Hope your ms stays under control and baby is growing big and strong x

Harper what day is your appointment for injection training? Not long now till you start the norethisterone x

Afm, im on day 7 of stims and have my first scan tomorrow. Hope my follies are growing good. Will let you know how i get on xx


----------



## Harper14

Good luck tomorrow Carly let us know how you get on . I'm at injection training Thursday and then northisterone the following Saturday (I think) I'll find out more on Thursday.

Charlie sad news for your recipient but at least she has some to freeze so hopefully she will have success.

Carly are you excited about tomorrow I can't believe how quick it's coming round for you will be ec before you know it 

Xx


----------



## Carly82

I am excited. I just want to see that the injections are doing what they are supposed to. I'm there at 9.15 so will try and update on my way back to work.
I'm starting to feel bloated now and the injections are hurting a bit. Or it might just be that chris isn't as gentle doing them as he was last week  
I've got bruises as well!!

Charlie what time did you do your jabs everyday?


----------



## Harper14

Your bound to be bloated I'm dreading that because I'm quite petite you notice any weight I put on olus it's this time of year hard to resist all the treats. 

Good luck tomorrow and let me know how you get on xx


----------



## charlie00134

I only got one bruise doing mine, the rest didn't bruise, I'm glad I did it myself Sid would have been too nervous.and hesitant. 
I would do mine between 6 - 7 pm when I got home.


----------



## Carly82

Hiya, had my scan this morning. Sharon said everything looks good and my follicles are growing well. I've to carry on with the 150 fostimon and cetrotide and go again on Friday for another scan. Ec is still looking like Monday but will know for definite on Friday xx


----------



## Harper14

hi carly,

was just thinking about you on the drive home i didnt get a chance to get on here earlier to see how you got on.

great that they are growing well did they tell you how many follicles you had or what size or do they not tell you?

I am at clinic tomorrow, feel like its come round quick so busy at work i have not had a chance to think about it, really strange when i was waiting to be matched i was obsessed with thinking about it and now its all happening i seem to have relaxed and not thinking too much about it or what if?? maybe i am scared to think what if it doesnt work so not allowing myself to.

how are you feeling? do you do your injections the same time every night? x


----------



## charlie00134

Glad your ovaries are responding well hun


----------



## Harper14

hey,

i have been to clinic today had my scan everything looks good thankfully.

went through all the drugs.....wow rather overwhelming. luckily my husband was excited about that part and he was fab on his practice run - im hoping they are all as easy as that!!

carly i think i am on the same protocol and meds as you is it 150 fostimon then centotide?

also another think i wanted to ask you and charlie was your advice on IVF/ICSI we are down as IVF as husband semen analysis was very good however because he had one a few years ago that wasnt as good they are now talking maybe ICSI but said more risks with problems with the baby and i am now rather confused, carly am i right in thinking you are having ICSI whats your thoughts on it?

charlie did you have IVF or ICSI?

carly are you back at clinic tomorrow?

charlie hope you are doing well, have you told anyone yet? when is your next scan? x


----------



## Carly82

Sorry ive not been on. Glad all went well Harper at ur appointment. It makes it all seem so real doesnt it! It is alot to take in but its nice to know if you have any questions that they are on the other end of the phone. 

Going back to timings i do mine between 5.30 and 6 every evening, or should i say chris does lol.
I cant remember what sizes the follicles were. I think most were between 12 and 16mm which she said was good but im back there tomoro so will take more notice of measurements. My lining was 6 mm.
You have been put on the same treatment as me and charlie. We were both on the 150 fostimon. 

We have been told they are doing icsi even though chris's sample was good. He said its due to us trying for so long he thinks it might give us a better chance so im happy to trust him.

Will update again tomorrow. Hopefully they'll be telling me to trigger on saturday for ec monday xx


----------



## charlie00134

I had IVF and 8 out of 13 fertilised. Hubby had a poor count last year but that was due to smoking, it improved when he stopped.
I've heard of other people doing half IVF and half ICSI so you could ask for that.

No idea when my next scan is and we're not telling until after that. Our parents and best friends know though.


----------



## Carly82

Ec is definitely monday  
Dont know exact follicle sizes but the were over 18mm some of them. Waiting on sam ringing me this afternoon with a time trigger tomorrow night. Im very excited but extremely nervous xx


----------



## Harper14

charlie thanks i did suggest that and she said they dont do that they decide one or the other before the date and if the count is poor on the day then they will do ICSI but she did say they prefer to do IVF if all is well. I will go with what ever they suggest.

carly how friggen exciting for you, do they tell you how many follicles there are or how many eggs you expect? how many days in total have you been on stimms? what an exciting weekend for you, you will need to take it easy and relax so you are nice and calm on monday.

also wanted to ask i have not yet had invoice, when i was at clinic yesterday receptionist said it wasnt due until 13th does that mean payment then or to be issued and once issued how long have you to pay it? we have the money set aside but i would like to enjoy this month and get xmas presents and pay for it when we get paid which is the 20th as we have no plans for that month due to treatment - how long after you had your invoice did you pay? and did you pay by card over the phone or the next time you went to clinic

sorry for all the questions just getting my head straigh xx


----------



## Carly82

I dont really know how many to expect. I dont think it will be as many as charlie though. I would like about 12 then i'll be happy!

Today is my last day of stimming so its been 11 days total. About to do my trigger in 10 mins and then ive got an injection free day tomorrow. Off to the german xmas markets tomorrow with hubby before ec monday so looking forward to that. Its also our 12th wedding anniversary tomorrow  

Harper i got my invoice a week after i got my drugs and i had 2 weeks to pay for it. Hope that helps x


----------



## Harper14

Do they not tell you or do they not know? Like they say it only takes one!

How are you feeling? Are u sore & bloated?

Hope you enjoy you day at the German market & injection free ha ha 

Good luck tomorrow can't wait to hear all about it I'm so excited for you xxx


----------



## Carly82

Hello

Well i had ec this morning. Was so much better than i expected. I knew nothing about it  
We got 18 eggs and im over the moon!!
Feeling fine. Just a bit tender when i try and walk so ive had an afternoon on the sofa with a hot water bottle

X


----------



## Harper14

Fab news been thinking about you today that's a great number you must be pleased.

Make sure you taking it easy the rest of the day are you off work this week?

Do they call tomorrow to let you know how they are doing x


----------



## Carly82

Thanks harper 
Yep they will call me tomorrow to say how many fertilised. I hope its a good result.

Ive taken tues and wed off as i have no holidays so am having to go unpaid so cant really do more than that x


----------



## Harper14

I'm sure that's enough as long as you rest today I think that's the main thing.

I'm sure it's a good result tomorrow I have a feeling

Xx


----------



## charlie00134

18 is a good number. I had more time than that off but I was in quite a lot of pain after EC so I needed it. 
I hope you get a call to tell you loads of your 9 have fertilised!


----------



## Carly82

Just had the call!! Out of my 9, 8 were suitable for icsi and 7 have fertilised.
Very happy  

They have provisionally booked me in for ET on thursday but will call thursday morning to confirm if im goung in or going to blast in saturday

More waiting


----------



## Harper14

Well done mrs that's fab news

Not much waiting now - how often will they update you? 

I'm sure you will go to 5 day x


----------



## Harper14

hi carly,

how you feeling today? hope you are taking it easy have you heard from clinic or is it tomorrow am?

i am having a slight wobbler today started thinking negatively which is not like me but i have been thinking what if we dont get enough eggs what if they dont fertilise etc ahhh!!

did you ever ask the question if it doesnt work this time can we do it again? if so how quickly with MFS?

also just been looking over paperwork and it says if we get less than 8 eggs you get a choice of treatment at discounted rate does that mean i need to pay? im hoping i am just having a bad day and feel positive again tomorrow. xxx


----------



## charlie00134

What a great fertilisation rate Carly! Hope thst take you to 5 day.
Harper I think if you get less than 8 eggs total they either let you donate all or keep them.


----------



## lillypie8

Hi ladies

I am new here 

I am currently having follicle tracking with clomid at MFS. If this doesn't work we are considering IVF. My friend went to care as she said they have better % rates. I must admit this isn't something I have even looked at yet.

I just wondered how everyone finds MFS?

XX


----------



## Harper14

Hi lily pie 

Welcome.

Hopefully the clomid will work and you won't need ivf but if it doesn't I cannot recommend mfs enough the staff are all lovely the clinic is new & I've seen lots of successful stories. 

I cannot comment on care as I didn't look into them but I am very happy so far with my experience of mfs 
X


----------



## lillypie8

Thank you for the reply I appreciate it.

I have been to the clinic and thought the atmosphere and staff were brilliant. So so far so good.

I have only got one tube and suspected PCO so fingers crossed I will get my bundle of joy soon.

Do you go to MFS?XXX


----------



## Harper14

Yes I am currently on their egg share program due to start treatment next week. I have unexplained infertility with our second child so decided ivf was the best route.

Have you looked into the egg share scheme?
X


----------



## Carly82

Hello

Well my embies are going to blast  
Im in on saturday at 12pm for transfer. Out of my 7 fertilised i still have 7. One at 9 cell, 4 at 8 cell and 2 at 6 cell. 

Ive been feeling really sore, especially yesterday, that was definitely my worst day. Its eased a bit today but still tender

Have you started tablets yet harper?

Charlie how are you?

Lillypie8 i can only echo what harper said. They are a brilliant clinic to go through

X


----------



## charlie00134

I've now completed IVF at MFS and am 10 weeks pregnant. I found them brilliant! Really friendly and open.
I will be going back when we want our second.


----------



## Harper14

Yay Carly that's fab news you must be so pleased.

Start the tablets on Saturday and then it's all go.......can't wait 

X


----------



## Harper14

Carly out of interest what does all the 8 cell 6 cell mean? 
X


----------



## Carly82

How many cells its divided into x


----------



## Harper14

How many should it be? Sorry I'm still learning all this x


----------



## charlie00134

My best two were 8 cell at day 3 and that was good and there were two 6 cell could have caught up.


----------



## Harper14

carly with what charlie says then yours are fab to have a 9 cell woop woop.

enjoy today have some rest in preperation for tomorrow x x


----------



## lillypie8

Thanks for the replies ladies

I haven't seen much about the egg share scheme. I will look into this should IVF be the route we need to take.

xxx


----------



## Carly82

Hi everyone, thought I'd check in and see how you all are.

Harper did you start the tablets yesterday? Won't be long till you're on those stimming injections  

Charlie how's bump coming along?

I had my 5 day blast transferred yesterday. It was a breeze and I've got a lovely pic of it before it went in and another just after it was placed in my womb   
Not liking the pessaries too much. They are making my boobs hurt so much!! I've been given 21st as my OTD. I will literally be 14dp5dt.....was expecting to be testing earlier than that! Any way I suppose it doesn't really matter, it will either work or it won't.

Wish me luck ladies

Love to all xx


----------



## Harper14

Hi Carly,

Can't believe your now on 2ww it's gone do quick, are you going to test before I think I have decided I'm going to test the trigger out and do a sneeky early one as I'm so impatient.

Yes start tablets on Saturday so. 7 days to go the stims can't wait. 

Have you notices any side effects e.g weight gain etc ? I'm just trying to prepare myself.

Also without being pessimistic have any of you asked the question if it doesn't work can you egg share again at mfs and if so how quickly 

Xx


----------



## Carly82

Hiya

Ive already tested the trigger out. As of yesterday it was negative and that wad 8dp.
I do seem to have put on sone weight but ive nit been eating as healthy as i could of lol so could be a mixture of the two.

With regards to egg sharing again i'll cross that bridge when i come to it lol

X


----------



## Harper14

Oh that's good that trigger out already what test did you use? When are you planning to test ?

Don't say that I've already put weight in and not even started treatment 

Did you change your diet? I've been trying to eat more protein but not 60g everyone is going on about 

Have cut out alcohol & caffeine

X


----------



## Carly82

Ive been using the cheap one step tests from amazon and have always found them reliable. 

Ive not really changed my diet so to speak. Ive been drinking alot of milk which i love anyway so thats good. We eat quite a bit of meat and ive been having hard boildd eggs for breakfast.

Im going to really try and hold out with testing but i cant promise i wont cave in early lol

I dont drink alcohol anyway as theres nothing i like and ive cut my brews right down to 1 cup a day but im going to buy some decaff coffee coz im missing it quite a bit lol

X


----------



## Harper14

good idea about the hard boiled egg think i am going to up the protein slightly 

ill have a look on amazon did they show positive the first few days and now negative?

sorry for all the questions xx


----------



## Carly82

I did my trigger on the saturday night and i tested on the sunday and got a positive. I tested every other day and the line got fainter and yesterdays was negative xx


----------



## Harper14

hi girls,

carly hope you are coping in the 2ww and resisted testing early.

i am having a panic i have come to work and forgot my lunch tablet of norithisterone i have been taking the same time every day and now gutted with myself that i have forgot.....typical friday 13th did you ever take a tablet at a different time? should i take as soon as i get in and then take the night one or leave it?

ahh x


----------



## Carly82

Oh sorry i didnt see this earlier Harper. What i would of done is if you finish work anout 5 ish then take one as soon as you get home and then another as late as you can before bed. You must only have a few days left now 

Well im 6dp5dt and ive been naughty and tested early. I decided if it was going to be a bfn i wanted to be let down gently and test every day from today. I know the trigger is out as it was negative on sunday and tuesday. 
Well i tested at tea time with a first responce and its  BFP!!! IM flapping lol and not sure what to do with myself. My last pregnancy ended early on between 5-6 weeks. Please dont let this be false xxx


----------



## Harper14

Yes that's what I done.

Omg that's amazing I'm so so pleased for you. 

Just keep testing every day Hun until test day and that will give you confidence 

Xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations Carly! That's brilliant news!  

I have my dating scan on Wednesday but I also had a scan on Tuesday due to cramping so I know all should be well.


----------



## Carly82

Thank you to both of you. Im just a bit scared becayse if last year but taking one day at a time. Im sure you were the same charlie? 
Glad to hear your scan was ok. Is that you at 12 weeks now!!??

I did another poas this morning with fmu and the line is darker than yesterday tea time so im happy xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I'm at 11+2 now, it was just an EPAU scan for cramping. My dating scan is Wednesday at 11+5 

Yeah I have been taking it one day at a time up until my scan on Tuesday, now I'm finally relaxing a little.


----------



## Harper14

hey ladies,

carly is tomorrow OTD have you informed MFS of you BFP or do you need to wait until tomorrow?

charlie - how did the dating scan go? is it all becoming real 

AFM finished norithisterone monday night had a few cramps but so far no AF am i right in thinking that i have to wake up with a bleed or what happens if it comes before midday does that count as first day? getting impatient but then keep thinking today is only day 4 and they said can take up to 5 days just hope its no longer - if it is does anyone know what they will do?

xx


----------



## charlie00134

If AF turns up anytime during the day then the next day is CD1. Even if it turns up at 10am.

Scan was great and they were being a cheeky monkey and wouldn't stay still so the u/s lady had a challenge getting her measurement. Lol


----------



## Carly82

Hiya

How are you harper. Yep its what charlie said. Its the first full day of bleeding. Hope af shows up soon x

Charlie glad alls well hun! Did you have to pay for more cyclogest when you got ur bfp or are they included in the price? I need to pick some more up. 

Well ive been a mad crazy poas lady this week lol. I'll ring mfs tomorrow. Didnt want tbem telling me off lol. Im still in shock!! Going off my treatment dates im 5 wks on monday and due Aug 25th xx


----------



## charlie00134

They sent me a private prescription for more which would have been over 100 quid so I went to my doctors and they swapped it to a NHS prescription


----------



## Carly82

Oh no!! I dont think im going to be able to get into my docs now with xmas in a few days!! Im sure sharon said we dont pay for anything extra as we did egg share! 

Looks like ive vot to find 100 quid


----------



## Harper14

hi ladies,

well i am now on day 5 and no sign of AF god knows what is wrong with me i usually have regular periods and now norithisterone seems to have caused havoc, i am not sure what happens now. 

i feel awful my recipient is planning treatment around these dates and god knows how long its going to take to arrive, do any of you know if there is anything else they give you to induce bleed or do you just wait until it arrives ahh - only on first step and already issues - sorry to moan,

carly is your GP not open on monday? x


----------



## Carly82

Harper thought it would of arrived by now. I think i took my last one on a friday and day 1 was tuesday. Have you rang them? Theres still time for it to arrive today. When would af have been due naturally?

Ive tried my gps automated booking line and the next available appt is 3rd jan! I might just have to ring monday am and ask if they can get me in 

Charlie how would you have paid for the prescription. Wpuld you have paid another invoice from the clinic or paid the chemist? Did you send the prescription back to them? X


----------



## Carly82

Panic over lol. I'm going on Monday to mfs to pick up another supply of pessaries which we don't pay for as it's all included in the egg share cost. I thought I remembered Sam saying if anyone tries to charge me I'm to just say no as I'm egg sharing.

I also have my first scan on 13th jan. I'll be 8 weeks xx


----------



## charlie00134

Mine may have.only been because of distance. The.receptionist sorted it though.


----------



## Harper14

Hi ladies

Hope your both feeling ok and excited for Xmas

I've done my first injection tonight yippee!! I'm so excited to finally get started. I've been erasing these forums and what everyone is doing from reflexology to pineapple juice etc and find it all a lot to take in so though I'd ask you two seen as it's worked for you both & your on same treatment as me is there anything you did or cut out or took at the moment I'm on well woman conception & cut out wine & caffeine but not much more xx


----------



## Carly82

Glad your on your way Harper  

I cut out caffeine, drank a glass of milk every day and took folic acid. I'm not a drinker anyway but obviously didn't drink at all. I don't think I did or changed anything drastic at all. To be honest if it's meant to be then it will.

I'm getting my cyclogest delivered by courier in the morning so don't have to go up there which I'm glad about as the traffic on the motorway near the trafford center is horrendous at the moment!!!

Merry Christmas to you ladies incase I don't get on here before. Harper if you need anything just inbox me and I'll get an email notification xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I didn't do anything special except had more milk towards the start, ate healthier and cut out caffeine and alcohol completely.


----------



## sweetjudy21

Hi ladies,

Do you mind if I join you? 

Firstly, big congratulations to the ladies that got their BFPs recently!

I was wondering if any of you would be able to help. I started treatment at MFS and booked our SA tests and counselling for early Jan and blood tests and consultation for mid January. How long does it roughly take to find a match and sinc the donor and recipient cycles? Also, in respect of blasto / fertilised egg transfer, will they transfer more than one if I ask them to?

I first enquired in December, completed my AMH testing and the levels were at 53.2, which is great as far as I understand. I feel very excited right now and hope that the treatment works for us.

I was pregnant in February this year but sadly lost the baby at 13+5 - missed miscarriage in April. We have been ttc ever since and not managed to get pregnant again. I pushed for some tests and DH had his SA done and then we got the disappointing news - count of less than 1 million :-( So we've decided to try the private IVF and Egg-Sharing program . . . NHS are just too slow for my liking and we've not got time to wait. DH is 36 and would love a baby very soon 

Thank you very much for all your help and advice in advance and Merry Christmas!!!

Love J xx


----------



## Harper14

welcome judy its such a lovely small group and pleased to say so far everyone has got pregnant so i am hoping that luck continues

i cant remember exact dates but i am sure if you read through this thread you will be able to see how long it took us all, i think my bloods took around 3 weeks (although i was told that was quick as usually they can take 4-6 weeks and then matching was another 3-4 weeks but carly and charlie were slightly quicker than that, TBH thats the hardest part is all the waiting i struggled with that as i am quite a control freak but once you get started it all goes very quickly. I am currently on injections and on my 3rd one hoping for egg collection 3rd jan so really 12 days of treatment is not bad going.

my AMH is high 60 and i was told on one hand great but on the other symptom of PCO which could be why we have struggled to conceive our second child, have you had a scan if not MFS will scan you on next appointment and confirm if PCOS if so they modify your treatment so you dont over stimulate.

i am sorry about your miscarriage life is hard to predict, i had 2 miscarriages before our 3 year old was born perfectly and then nothing since.

my husband once had a low count so we took wellman and then his count 3 months later was better than average so i wouldnt worry too much as things like stress at work or cold/virus can effect it but i def think the vitamins helped.

mfs are great so you are in good hands just be prepared to wait but its all worth it.

xx


----------



## sweetjudy21

Hi Harper and thanks for having me 

I know what you mean about the waiting, I am one of those 'patient' people that want everything to be done yesterday. This is going to be an emotional journey. I felt very emotional when I went for my first blood test and cried all morning at work. It felt real, exciting but scary at the same time. I had a couple of scans already - a private one in October and an NHS one in November. They both confirmed ovulation and said that everything was perfect - no cysts or abnormalities  I initially thought that there was something wrong with me after the miscarriage, I had ERPC and there were some small risks, at one point I thought I had Ashermans. I can be silly at times, if something is unexplained I ask google and self diagnose myself with all sorts ha ha, I stopped doing that now 

Wow, sounds like January will be your month. I have got all my toes and fingers crossed for you  

I also wanted to ask you if you needed to adjust your diet prior to treatment? I wanted to join the gym again (stopped in September), but DH thinks it's a bad idea. I don't smoke or drink and will cut out coffe from January! I eat healthily, but I am thinking of cutting out fatty foods, sweets and just carry on eating a lot of chicken, ham, fish, salads, vegetable soups and fruit. I eat a lot of fruit anyway so should be ok on that front  I also take the following supplements: Vitamin C - 100mmg, Vitamin B6 100mg to regulate my luteal phase as it was too short after the mc, Maca, Royal Jelly, Baby Aspirin, Pregnacare, Nettle Tea. DH does not take the Wellman vits, but he takes Vitamin C-1000mg, Zinc, Selenium, Korean Ginseng, Siberian Ginseng, Vitamin D, Vitamin A & E, Goji Berries, L-Arginine, Folic Acid. He started taking Clomid roughly a month ago and also Arimidex roughly a month ago. Clomid and Arimidex should help his count, we will see on 6th Jan when they do his SA. He was taking all the above vits (except for Clomid and Arimidex) for over 2 months before his SA in November and it was less than a million so you can imagine what it would have been before he started the vits. I felt really down about the whole thing and I am kicking myself now that I could not be strong enough for DH. He is very optimistic, bless him!

Love J xxx


----------



## Harper14

I am the same and found that bit the worst not so much the waiting but the unknown but once you get your results back and know your accepted then the waiting for a match is not as bad 

You can get you husband semen results in the same day I asked for them as I was also concerned 

I had every intention of changing my diet taking up acupuncture all sorts but I've not done anything other than cut out alcohol and caffeine I figure you are putting your body through so much and it's an emotional time so didn't want to totally change my lifestyle also. I can say it's hard to have no wine at this time of year!!

You seem to be taking a lot already why are you taking baby asprin? I'm only on vitamins but the clinic have never advised anything else 

Hope this helps xx


----------



## sweetjudy21

Thanks chick 

I am taking baby aspirin as it thins blood. It is not dangerous in early pregnancy and a lot of ladies took it until they were 14 weeks pregnant. When I was pushing for the tests, I made a complaint against my GP and the complaints manager told me that she miscarried 3 times and when they investigated it they found out that she kept miscarrying due to having thick blood. She said that she managed to carry to full term with her next pregnancy. 

xxxx


----------



## Harper14

That's really interesting as I've miscarried twice so wonder if this would benefit me I might speak to clinic and see what they say as don't want to cause any harm never heard of this before but makes sense I suppose

Carly or Charlie did you take baby asprin? Xx


----------



## Carly82

Hi all

Judy hello  Think Harper has answered all your questions about waiting time. We were roughly blood tested and matched at the same time. I sent off my first enquiry form for egg share at mfs in july and my treatment started november so about 4 months start to finish.
With regards to vitamins.....wow  
Thats a whole load of things your taking lol. I took folic acid and drank a glass of milk everyday and now ive got my bfp ive switched to caffiene free coffee ect. I think its alot but you go with what you think your body needs.

Harper how are you hun? Are you getting any side effects? Im not taking asprin as ive not been told to but my SIL had 3 mc's so on her 4th go she was prescribed tinzaparin which is a blood thinner. She had to inject her self daily up to 34 wks. 

Charlie hows bump coming along?


----------



## sweetjudy21

Hello ladies,

Harper - it won't hurt to ask  I have never had problems with my blood and the test results were always great but I started taking it because other ladies on the babyexpert forum recommended it and also the GP complaints manager mentioned it. I did ask my GP about it and she just looked at me blankly, she didn't have a clue what I was talking about - completely useless!

Carly - how are you getting on? Is the bump growing? I think I will stop some of the supplements when I run out of them. I eat a lot of fruit and veg anyway so should be ok. Did you have any symptoms before you got your BFP?

I am excited about going for the tests  and starting treatment 

xxx


----------



## Carly82

Its really hard to explain how i felt symptom wise. It was almost as if i felt implantation. Got quite alot of scratching/ stabbing type pains. Not so i was in agony but very strange. I also had and still do have extremely sore boobs!! I wasnt sure though wether that was down to the cyclogest pessaries or not.
Are you local to mfs or are you travelling from further away?
X


----------



## Harper14

I might speak to mfs about asprin 

Carly I've not had one symptom at all makes me wonder whether it's working I expected twinges or mood swings but so far nothing I'm at mfs in the morning for bloods so will see what they say did they tell you to take second injection from day 5? 

Hope you having a lovely Xmas and taking it easy xx


----------



## sweetjudy21

Hi Carly,

I know exactly what you mean. I get those sorts of pains almost every month around ovulation and a few days before AF. My body has been messing me about since the miscarriage :-( I remember that my nipples were very sore and I felt sick and nauseous, it all started at 11DPO and got a BFN and then at 15-16DPO I got a BFP (this was when I got pregnant in February). 

I am pretty local, think we are only 15 miles away, which is handy. Are you local to mfs?

Do you know if they would put in two blastos if I asked them to?

xx


----------



## Carly82

Ooh im also about 15 mins away. Where do you live? 
I had a mc in feb too. It was a complete shock natural bfp. Weve been trying for 11 plus yrs since our son was 2. Sadly i lost it early on at 5wks 2 days. 
They wont put 2 blasts in unles your over 40 and if its your first ivf x

Harper i hardly got any side effects until a couple of days before ec when i started with the heavy bloated feeling so dont worry x


----------



## sweetjudy21

Bless you Carly, what a journey you had!!! This BFP is a well deserved BFP!

It's a shame about the blasts, I was going to ask for two :-( 

I live in Atherton, roughly 15 miles from mfs. Whereabout do you live? My mc was in April (from a BFP just after Valentine's Day), it was a missed miscarriage and found out at 13+5, I was crushed and it took me 8 months to come to terms with it. I have only just managed to deal with it an that is probably because I've got a new project to deal with - a project called IVF.

Have you ever tried the NHS route?

x


----------



## Carly82

I live in irlam, salford  
Aww thank you. I think most of us has had a long hard journey to try and get where we want. Infertility is one of the hardest journeys ever! You must of been heartbroken Hun. I can't imagine how you felt! Well we're here for you and I really hope things go quickly for you xx


----------



## sweetjudy21

Hey Carly,

Thank you! I hope it all goes well for us 

The mc was heart breaking! We were so excited, we went pram shopping when I was only 6 weeks. We didn't buy one but we picked one and looked forward to paying for it. I've also ordered some maternity tops and they are still in my wardrobe waiting to be worn. Anyway, onwards and upwards from now on!

You live close to where I work 

Are you getting any morning sickness? 

xx


----------



## Carly82

We did exactly the same, like you went looking at prams and picking what we would go back and buy. This time I refuse to enter a baby shop until at the very least I've had my first scan, possibly even my 12 week.

It's a small world isn't it lol. I'm really close to the trafford center.

I've not had as much morning sickness as I'd like, sounds crazy doesn't it. Although when I do get it, it seems to be in the evenings.

I've just realised I didn't answer your question ref NHS. We did go to them initially and I was prescribed a 3 month course of clomid but it didn't work for me. As we already have a son I wasn't entitled to anything more which is why we then went through mfs.

How about you? X


----------



## sweetjudy21

Hi ladies,

Wow Carly, it could be dangerous living near the Trafford Center   I think it is a good idea to wait to 12 weeks, I will do the same this time  Have you got a follow up scan at the clinic? With regard to NHS, we've got our first appointment on 30th December. I will go because, if for whatever reason the IVF at the clinic does not work out, they can at least put me on the NHS waiting list. We haven't got any children yet so should be eligible for funding - fingers crossed. I hope it won't be needed thou, because the egg-sharing IVF will work - positive thinking 

Harper - how did you get on today? Did you ask about aspirin?

xxxx


----------



## Harper14

Hey ladies back from the clinic in and out so we went to Trafford centre it was quiet first thing and then left before it got busy.

Just had a call from the clinic they said all is going to plan and to have one more night on fostimon and then the centrotide tomorrow i forgot to ask do you do fostimon & centrotide at the same time? We've been doing injections at 6.30 so do I do that tomorrow but with both? I'm confused 

Also do you think I should be worries I'm on another day of fostimon before centrotide you all went on to second injection day 5 and I'll be day 6 beginning to think it's not working as I have no side effects or bloated in fact my stomach is very flat at the moment. I have to go back Monday am for a scan and bloods did you all have bloods done same time as your scan?

Can't help but feel negative today  

Xx


----------



## Carly82

Harper everyone is different hun so please dont worry. I think i had egg collection a day or 2 later than what charlie did so no no 2 people are exactly the same. If they said everything is going to plan then im sure it is.

Yes you do your 2 injections at the same time, well one straight after the other lol.

When you go on monday if its the same as me you'll have bloods done first then go back to the waiting room then go in for your scan x


----------



## Harper14

thanks carly i understand that everyone different but i think what is worrying me is i have no side effects and then today the bloods must not show that i am ready which makes me wonder if i am responding ok but they did say it was all going to plan so i am hoping that if i wasn't responding then they would up my dosage of fostimon which they have not

was there an order did you do fositmon first then centrotide? were they both in your tummy? 

I've just got to try and be positive and hope the scan monday is good news that will be day 8 xxx


----------



## Carly82

I didnt have and side effects either. In fact at my first blood test i said to sharon i was worried that ot wasnt working. I dodnt really get anything until.a.few days before egg collection.

Yep i did the fostimon first then the cetrotide. Both in my tummy x


----------



## Harper14

Well first centrotide done tonight I was dreading if but not as bad as I though although itched after sorry to be a pain but I have a few questions 

Did any of you use hot water bottle?

Also every so often when I go to the toilet I still have brown discharge sorry tmi from af it's not heavy but is present did any of you have this?

X


----------



## Carly82

Yes I used a hot water bottle up until I had the transfer but didn't use it after. I can't help with the discharge as I didn't get that x


----------



## Carly82

How did your scan go today Harper?x


----------



## Harper14

All very good thanks Hun lots of follicles although not too many so hopefully will avoid ohss starting to get bloated now with the odd twinges but other than that it a walk in the park which had me worried it wasn't working but scan and bloods today show all ok I'm back tomorrow am and then hopefully get trigger time for either thurs or Friday 


How are you feeling? X


----------



## Carly82

Ah thats great news hun. So are you looking at ec either saturday or sunday then? I have everything crossed for you.

Im feeling good thanks. Im still really scared that something will happen and im really trying not to think like that, its just so hard! I wish my scan was earlier x


----------



## Harper14

No there hoping ec will be Thursday or Friday I'm starting to get bloated and sore back now I'm hoping this is a good sign.

Oh Hun I know but try to enjoy it I'm sure everything will be ok your bound to think this way because of what happened to you this year but try be positive when is your scan x


----------



## Carly82

Ah so your trigger could be tonight then! How exciting  

My scan is on the 13th jan. Hope it comes round quickly xx


----------



## charlie00134

Sorry I've been AWOL. 
I hope you're all getting on okay, I'm doing good except for cold/flu type bug but my temperature is sorted now. I'm 13w5d now and am waiting for my gender scan in February. 
I never took any baby asprin and I've been told in no uncertain terms by my midwife no ibruprofen and no asprin!

I did use a hot water bottle up until the point of egg transfer.


----------



## sweetjudy21

Hello ladies,

Harper - good luck honey! I hope it all goes well for you and you get your BFP! I've got everything crossed for you.

Carly - I know what you mean, try to stay positive thou, you deserve this baby hun and I am sure that everything will go well for you! 

Charlie - how exciting is that? Will you send us a picture?

I had an e-mail from Alison yesterday and she confirmed all my appointments. We will be seeing doctor Kerecseni - have any of you met him?

We also had our first NHS appointment yesterday and they did another semen analysis - it came back at 6 million, 89% motility and 15% morphology. The nurse said that she's never seen results like that (except for the count of course) and she was very excited about it. They will investigate me now and see what they can do to help. In the meantime I will do the egg-share and hopefully get my BFP that way 

Love J xxx


----------



## Harper14

Hey girls just bak from clinic still going nicely but slower than expected follicles ranging between 11mm and 16mm they want me to continue until Thursday tyn another scan fri which will be day 11 this seems a long time compared to you all.

The lining all looks good so I'm hoping that thy are taking longer the quality will be good only slight concern for me is one is 21mm which is bigger than the rest so I m worrying that will continue and the rest stop - really stressing myself today xx


----------



## sweetjudy21

Happy New Year to you lovely ladies - thank god it's 2014!!!

OMG ladies, I think I've got a BFP this morning! I'm refusing to believe it yet and will test again tomorrow and get the GP to do a test to confirm . . .  I'm in shock! xxx


----------



## Carly82

OMG Judy that would be amazing!! Is af overdue? What a great start to the new year if you are hun!!! Xx


----------



## sweetjudy21

Hi Carly,

Af is due tomorrow so fingers crossed it doesn't turn up. I tested yesterday morning and thought I could see a line, but DH said that he couldn't see it. He talked me into testing again today and there it was  

xxxx


----------



## Carly82

Well it sounds like congratulations are in order to me!! Im so pleased for you. Let me know when youve been to the docs xx


----------



## charlie00134

Harper I stimmed for 12 days so your not that far on. 

Congratulations Judy


----------



## Carly82

Harper hows it going? Have you had egg collection yet?

Judy hope everythings ok. Did you see ur gp yet?

Im 7 weeks on monday. Only another week and then its my scan. Really hope everythings ok  
I spoke to the clinic today and unfortunately my recipient didnt get pregnant. Im so sad for her. Would of loved it to have worked for us both xx


----------



## Harper14

hi carly,

I've been back at the clinic today all looking good yay!! got lots of follicles at sizes 16mm to 22mm which they said was ideal got to trigger tomorrow for ec on monday am i am so friggen excited.

only slight fly in the ointment was they mentioned i had a think lining i was aware thin was a problem but not thick trying not to look into bit wondered what mm was all your lining on last scan?

not long until the scan and then you can relax a little, thats a shame about the recipient but you done all you good and you must have had good eggs as you got BFP try not to beat yourself up too much xx


----------



## sweetjudy21

Hi ladies,

Carly - awww, bless you. Like Harper said, you must have good eggs because you've got a BFP! And also, they used different sperm for the recipient so it could have been the sperm? Don't beat yourself up about it, you tried to help and did an amazing thing for someone that would have not been able to have IVF without your eggs! Hope the scan goes well honey - fingers crossed and I really hope that the little beanie is happy.

Harper - excited for you honey! Hope it all goes well for you 

As for me ladies, I did a First Response on Thursday and the line was pretty strong. I keep doing a cheap test every morning because I am still in shock and it hasn't sunk in yet. the tests are still positive so it is a good sign  I am still cramping a bit and my boobies are bigger and tender. Feeling a bit sick this morning  I called the clinic yesterday and told Alison, she was happy for me, bless her and asked me to keep them updated on my progress. I asked them to keep my details on file because I will do the egg-share when I've had the baby - providing everything goes well.

Carly - are you still cramping?

xxxx


----------



## Carly82

Judy thats great!! Im so pleased for you  I bet your dh is over the moon. At least we can symptom spot together lol.

Ive had a bit of cramping but it doesnt last too long. I think i had a bit more at around OTD. I seem to get sort of stretching and pulling sensations now more than cramping xx


----------



## mrsr1yat

Hi Ladies
I've read your entire thread and I have to say it's been really positive reading! You seem to have a great success rate between you and have exactly the same impatience as I do! It's been like reading a novel and I have been squeaking at my husband each time one of you has had a 'bfp' (I've had him Googling all the acronymns!).

I've been accepted onto the egg-sharing scheme and am currently awaiting a match but I am really worried that as soon as any potential recipients find out I am a red-head I will be refused!!! Haha, I guess I will just have to keep being patient! 

My partner and I have only told our parents what we're doing, none of our friends or colleagues know (we both work in the same place-it would be difficult) so I am hoping that you will be able to keep on reassuring me and I also hope to keep this thread alive with any people who might be a bit earlier on in their experience like me. I'm new to forums- I've never posted on one before so I'm feeling a little apprehensive about it! Silly I know but having not discussed this with anyone apart from very close family it's all a bit strange to be sharing everything with 'strangers' (although I feel like I sort of know you from reading 76 pages!). You've all been so supportive of each other I hope you don't mind me joining in!


----------



## Harper14

Hello mrsr1

Welcome all the ladies on here are lovely and it's amazing the success so hopefully it's a lucky thread & that continues.

At least you are already approved and just waiting for a match I found that part the hardest, the rest has been easy I can't believe I'm coming to the end of my treatment.

Mfs are amazing and I couldn't recommend enough if you have any questions ask away well all try & help I don't know where I would be without this as we've not really told anyone so it's nice to talk to people who are going through the same the only piece of advice I could give you is never google anything!! 

I've done my trigger shot last night so enjoying a day off today shopping and lunch with my dh beginning to think it could all work out is ever so exciting & if it doesn't I would do it again in a heart beat.

I'm sure you will be matched very quick 

Xx


----------



## mrsr1yat

Thanks for your welcome Harper, I have found the many waiting periods anxious but luckily I've had christmas to break it up a bit and I've been amazed at how much things have moved despite all the bank holidays and so-on. Back to work tomorrow and I know the weeks will start to fly by, I'm finding it all very surreal to think that things will be actually happening soon!

Very best of luck tomorrow, I hope you get loads of eggs! I'll have my fingers crossed for you and I hope you feel OK afterwards 

x


----------



## charlie00134

Welcome mrsr1. I'm hoping this thread keeps going as I found such limited info on egg share out there and I doubt I'd have ever got pregnant without it! 
You may be in luck because your a redhead because they match hair and eye colour etc so any redheaded recipients could have been waiting some time for you to come along. 

10 days until I meet with my consultant (I'm consultant led due to IVF and PCOS) and also have a private gender scan. Then we're going to book a trip to Malt. If the consultant gives the ok. Very much looking forward to that day.


----------



## Harper14

Hi everyone 

I've had egg collection all went really well got 18 eggs and the procedure was a breeze don't feel too sore actually feel better as I'm not bloated anymore.

On my way home now to relax before the 3 year old is back from my parents ha ha 

Fingers crossed they fertilise over night xx


----------



## charlie00134

Good luck for a high fert rate Harper


----------



## Carly82

Hi mrsr1. Welcome to the thread. Hope you're not waiting too long to be matched x

Harper that's a great number, the same as I got   Glad you're feeling good after ec! Let us know how many fertilise Hun x

Charlie a holiday sounds lovely! I can't see why your consultant would advise against it unless your having problems. Have you got a big bump yet? X

AFM I'm 7 weeks today. I spoke to Sharon at mfs today as my scan was booked for next Monday but I've been feeling really anxious about it and convincing myself it's all too good to be true! Plus as much as this forum is great for info I think it can make you fear the worst aswell reading other stories. Anyway I'm now going on Wednesday as I really couldn't wait another week. Keep you fingers crossed for me ladies


----------



## mrsr1yat

Harper that is fab news well done you! Hope those little swimmers make their way in there! 

Good luck on Wednesday Carly, I hope you find something to distract yourself with until then. 

Charlie I think a holiday is a fab idea, was reading today how vitamin D in pregnancy is good for strong muscles in young children so must be a good idea to get some sun in this miserable weather!

I was back at work after the xmas break today, I am finding myself getting a bit more distracted than usual but sure it will wear off when I'm properly back into the swing of things. I haven't read any of the other threads on here and I've not googled anything except the secret codes everyone uses on here...so far! I think your collective experiences are more than enough to keep me going for now, and I am sure I will have loads of questions when things get going.

I really struggled to write my pen profile and goodwill message, although I have done it now I really think there could be more information about what kind of things to put, and what the audience will be etc. I was very surprised to find the information could be used by potential recipients to choose a donor. I do think that it's a good idea that what you write can be available to the family as the child is growing up though, it does stop it all being such a big deal by the age of 18. What do you think to the idea of sharing our collective experiences (though obviously not extracts as that would be a bad idea) on here?

x


----------



## charlie00134

I just wrote about mine and my parents hobbies really.

I barely have any bump yet, I just look fatter 
I don't think my consultant will say anything against a holiday but I'd rather check than have to cancel.


----------



## Harper14

hi all,

had the call of my 9 eggs, 8 were suitable for icsi and 7 have fertilized they seem pleased with that and said at the moment to early to tell anything else but they all look good and similar, I don't get an update tomorrow and booked in for transfer thursday but they are hoping to go to blast on saturday - fingers crossed that they do. you get over one hurdle and then there is another ha ha but i am happy with that i said i would be happy if 4 took so thats good that its more.

carly - totally understand how you feel i would be the same hopefully the scan will put your mind at rest and you can start to enjoy it but i am sure everything is fine 

charlie - i was the same as i am very petite with our child i carried very small right up until about 7 months and even then i had a neat bump some people just don't show for a while i remember we were on holiday when i was about 5 months and i felt as though i looked just bloated not pregnant which was worse. hope you manage to get away we have decided we are going to go away may regardless of the outcome i really need a break after all this (hopefully with bump hee her) but if not it gives us something to look forward to.

xx


----------



## mrsr1yat

Congrats Harper that sounds like good new 

I got an email today asking to confirm my eye colour. Wondering if it's good news (found potential match) or bad (only just looked at my notes). Fingers crossed the former and they've just been waiting for a redhead...;-) 

Good luck tomorrow Carly x


----------



## charlie00134

I'm definitely not petite lol! It's slowly looking rounder but still saggy from a side view. Can't wait to have a bump rather than a bulge lol.
I rang the midwife today and holiday is fine  
I will check my insurance tonight and then book on Friday when hubby gets paid. I'm excited as we haven't been away sine our honeymoon over 3 years ago!


----------



## Carly82

Harper your results are exactly the same as mine, 9 eggs for me 8 icsid and 7 fertilised! How strange lol. Hope they ring you tomorrow and say theyre going to blast x

Charlie have you room for another in your suitcase lol x

Mrsr1 thank you for sending good luck wishes x

I had my scan today and i saw a perfect little blob with a lovely strong heartbeat....i cried lol xx


----------



## Harper14

congratulations carly thats fab news hopefully you can now enjoy it - is that you discharged from MFS?

hopefully they go to blast but i am quite upbeat either way we have discussed if its day 3 then i think i will put 2 back eeekk if we get twins but if its blast then will put one back can't wait for the call tomorrow 

will keep you posted x


----------



## mrsr1yat

Congratulations Carly that's absolutely fab news and another big successful milestone on this thread!

I vaguely remember the doc telling us something about how the embryos grow and whether they would out 2 or 1 back but I can't remember the details, either way Harper I hope you get the outcome you want.

Love reading your posts at the end of a rubbish day! 

X


----------



## charlie00134

That's great news Carly!
No room in the suitcase I'm afraid though, hand luggage only for us so there's no suitcase to hide in lol.

15 weeks today and 1 week until my private scan, I'm so excited.


----------



## Harper14

charlie 15 weeks....thats gone quick probably doesnt feel quick to you.

had the call today we are going to blastocyst yay!!!!

all the cells are still going strong they are mostly 8 cell with one 9 cell and one 11 cell they have said that is really good but i am not quite sure what it means so we are in on saturday for transfer so exciting xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I had 2 8 cells and a 6 cell with the others fallen behind on day 3 so that's really good!


----------



## Carly82

Just wanted to pop on and say good luck for tomorrow Harper xx


----------



## Harper14

thanks carly I'm just hoping they are still going strong as they don't call you on day 4 so fingers crossed

ill keep you posted

xx


----------



## sweetjudy21

Hi ladies,

A lot has happened on this board this week. I was busy with work and exhausted after work, like today.

Harper - good luck for tomorrow. 7 fertilised little eggs, that sounds great. I hope you will follow Carly and Charie and get your BFP in a couple of weeks.

Carly - fabulous news about the scan. Will you have any more appointments at the clinic or is this it? Which hospital have you chosen to give birth at?

Charlie - hope they let you go on holiday  You need to take advantage now, you might not be able to go for a while after the arrival of the baby.

I've not got any updates really, had my first mw appointment on Tuesday and they sent my referral to St. Mary's. Called the hospital yesterday and my booking in appointment is on 11th Feb - few weeks to go yet. I still feel the BFP is not real and I am too scared to get proper excited. I am thinking about a private scan later on, not sure whether to do it or not ..... xxxx


----------



## Harper14

Hi girls 

Had egg transfer but feel a little disappointed they couldn't get where it needed to with first catheter so had to change catheter that worked but I couldn't see anything on screen they said it went fine but I can't help but worry did any if you have issues with et or get to see it in the screen x


----------



## Carly82

Hi Harper, 

I could only see a sort of brighter bit on the screen when the nurse pointed to it. Do you mean it got stuck in the catheter as I've heard that it means they're extra sticky!! It's easier said than done but try not to worry Hun. They would of had to use another embryo if they thought they had to but they didn't so all's good. Now just to try and keep your self busy for 2 weeks. Have they told you to test 2 weeks today? X


----------



## Carly82

I forgot to ask...did you freeze any? We weren't going to but I didn't like the thought of just giving them up lol so we've got 3 blasts frozen x


----------



## Harper14

Hi Carly

I've since spoke to clinic and they have totally reassured me that transfer was fine and it went exactly where it was meant to it's hard not to worry though 

All the others were suitable for freezing the only thing they didn't mention was the cost what does it cost? I didn't even ask as was too caught up on transfer .

Yes test date two weeks today but going to start on Thursday 

They also said it was a more advance blasto that they would expect so got to try and be positive xx


----------



## Carly82

Glad you spoke to them. Sometimes you just need a bit of reassurance dont you. 

The cost is £500 and thats for up to 3 years. I couldnt really afford it but didnt want to give them up either. Weve only just paid it 6his week and i had the transfer on 7/12.

I got my bfp 6days after transfer. Are you going to test from  this thursday coming? Xx


----------



## Harper14

Did you ask about the success rate with these frozen blasts? I've been reading that frozen blasts are not as good as frozen 3 day not sure if this is accurate though.

Yes going to test from Thursday I've tested trigger out already getting the odd twinges but not sure if that's the pessaries 

Xx


----------



## charlie00134

My tests were all neg until 8dp5dt so don't worry if it doesn't go pos for a while. And mine wasn't late implantation as I measured 1 day ahead at my dating scan. 
I have everything crossed for you!

I'm now 15 and a half weeks and still no bump, only fat. I want my bump!


----------



## Carly82

Yep everyones different x


----------



## Harper14

thanks charlie i know everyone is different and i wont get too down if its not BFP early i just think i will start from thursday and take each day as it comes.

did any of you have any symptoms? i have the odd twinges and pulls doesnt feel liek af and not too sore just uncomfortable (but it may be pessaries) also did anyone have any implantation bleeding? just wondering what to look out for 

thanks again girls and hopefully joining you very soon with your bfp (fingers crossed  

xx


----------



## charlie00134

I didn't have any symptoms other than pain but that was due to a bleed during ec. No implantation bleeding either. 

I still have next to no symptoms lol


----------



## Carly82

I had no implantation bleeding and have had no spotting or anything. I had some sharpish pains and twinges. Hard to describe really. The only major symptom ive had from my bfp is my boobs were incredibly sore. They arent as bad now but still not quite pain free. Ive been sick once but that was a couple of weeks ago and have felt slightly nauseus the last couple of days but no sickness xx


----------



## Harper14

Carly out of interest what days did you start testing from?
X


----------



## Carly82

Like you i had my transfer on the saturday and i first tested on the friday and got a bfp so 6dp x


----------



## Harper14

Hey girls I tested this morning with frer and it was bfn  I know it's still early but can't help feeling down I at least thought there might be a faint line as it's such a sensitive test 

Fingers crossed it's just too early 
X


----------



## Carly82

Harper when you look at what happens in the days after transfer its only just finished implanting and the hcg doesnt show till a day or two after that so its defo too early! I did mine 6 days after and it was late on that day about 7pm and it was the faintest line so please do t worry yet hun xx

How is everyone else?

X


----------



## charlie00134

My tests were all snow white until 8dp, I wouldn't worry at all!

I had a scan with a private clinic. We found out we have an anterior placenta and we're having a girl!


----------



## Carly82

Charlie congrats on a pink one   Not sure what the anterior placenta is. Is that good or bad x


----------



## charlie00134

It means from front to back it goes skin, placenta, baby,  spine, skin. Placenta is at the front instead of.the back so I won't get as many movements


----------



## Carly82

Hiya ladies. Just thought id pop on and see how Harpers doing? Have you resisted doing anymore tests hun? Youve not been on hee for a while. Hope you're ok xx


----------



## Harper14

hey 

yes i have restisted testing its been so hard - trying to hold out until sat but have a feeling i will cave before then x


----------



## mrsr1yat

Well I don't quite know how to say this- I feel like I've cheated having only joined your thread a few weeks ago... we've been waiting a few weeks for a recipient to share eggs with and in the meantime it seems like a Christmas miracle has happened and on Friday we had the most unexpected but welcome news ever... a BFP!!!! Still waiting for the news to sink in really, but absolutely over the moon and your lucky vibes have spread our way! Thank you!!


----------



## Carly82

Amazing news mrsr1. Many congratulations


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations mrsr1. That seems to happen a lot on this.thread, we must be lucky charms!


----------



## Carly82

Harper hope you're ok hun! Is it OTD today? I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Harper14

hey girls i am so sorry i have not been on basically the 2ww was killing me so my gorgeous husband surprised me with a trip to dubai in the sun on the basis that i done no more tests until OTD and that i didn't go on the forum or google.

i don't the test yesterday and its BFP i cannot believe it i have been crying so much really didn't think it worked and it has thank you so much for everyone support now i have just got to wait for scan ahhh!! I'm sure this will be worse than the 2ww

hope you are all ok xxxx


----------



## Carly82

Woooooohoooooooooooo harper i am so so happy for you!!!! What an amazing hubby you have aswell!!!! I would like to say once you have your BFP it get easier but it doesnt haha but it makes you feel stronger knowing its all for a good cause! 

Well thats it!! We all made it to the end and all got our BFP'S, we so need to keep in touch and meet up when all the babies are born  

I had a scan on Thursday and everything is fine. Baby has a lovely fast heartbeat and looks more like a baby now lol. Im 10 weeks tomorrow. 

If anyone wants to swap email addresses or mob numbers let me know as im going to stop coming on here as much as it can scare the hell out of me sometimes lol

Lots of love to everyone xxx


----------



## mrsr1yat

Harper that is really just the best news, well done to you! I literally hoorayed out loud when I read your post and because I've been talking about you lovely ladies so much over the past couple of weeks my husband straight away knew what it was I was cheering!
  
It's quite surreal isn't it that we've all ended up with our bfp's since joining this thread, you really are lucky charms!

Carly that is great news about the scan, I guess the heartbeat is all you want to see at this point! We've booked an early scan for a week Monday as we're both struggling to really believe its really just happened naturally for us. until then I'm struggling through the constant nausea with a huge grin on my face!

Email thread is a great idea, will sort out something with pm as not too keen on putting email on semi-public thread


----------



## mrsr1yat

Was trying to write can't work this stupid page on my teeny tiny phone screen. Ah! 

Well done everyone and thank you!
X x x


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations Harper! I don't tend to converse on email but I'm on ******** as Charlie Lovatt if anyone wants to add me


----------



## Carly82

Cant seem to find you charlie. Im on ** as carly alty. Theres only one of me lol if you's want to add me x


----------



## charlie00134

I think you found me lol


----------



## Carly82

I think i did


----------



## Carly82

Charlie when did you stop the cyclogest pessaries? Im 11 weeks on monday and im sure sam said from week 11 to drop to 1 per day then stop at 12 weeks. Is that what you did?

Harper how are you hun? You seem to have vanished lol

Mrsr1 how you feeling?

X


----------



## Hels13

Hi everyone.
Newbie really on here but have gone through various at MFS incl IUI, IVF and next week I have everything crossed as am now on donor egg programme and my donor has EC on Monday! Am single and so doing this pretty much on my own. Any and all advice welcome!! 
Thanks
Helen
X


----------

